# The Good Night Thread



## Sailor

Good Night, Everyone!

This girl played hard all day and it is time to hit the sack.

Hey, don't jump on the "kill the thread" thread all at once now! 

Have a good evening,

-sailor *roger out*


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good Night, Sailor!

I also played hard all day and am very tired.  "See" ya all tomorrow.

B-Kay (Brenda)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Its been fun


----------



## jesspark

Goodnight, Moon!--er, Sailor, B-Kay, and Neversleepawink.    I had a busy day and I'm looking forward to winding down with my Kindle. I just started the second of J.D. Robb's "...In Death" series, and, so far, I'm liking it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

jesspark said:


> Goodnight, Moon!--er, Sailor, B-Kay, and Neversleepawink.  I had a busy day and I'm looking forward to winding down with my Kindle. I just started the second of J.D. Robb's "...In Death" series, and, so far, I'm liking it!


That's one of three books I'm currently reading (well, rereading) I think that will be my choice for bedtime reading tonight.

It's been a long slow boring night at work and I'm glad it's over and I'm home.

Goodnight chairs, goodnight mouse...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Goodnight mittens, goodnight kittens...Lee Ann


----------



## VictoriaP

Good night kids!  Don't stay up all night reading.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Night to All!!! I'll sit here going between the forum and last minute homework. 8.15-ish hours until assignment is due. [sigh]


----------



## Sailor

Good Night, All

It's time for me to get horizontal for the night, I just hope I can sleep.

Have a good evening,

Sailor *roger out*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, sleep well


----------



## jesspark

Nighty-night! I'm off to have some ice cream before bed... yeah, it's a horrible idea, but it tastes sooo good.


----------



## intinst

Good Night to anyone still up, got a doctors appt. in the morning so have to quit early.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Night friends. Headed to bed with Mavis and Bella (iPod and Kindle) for a bit of music/reading before bed.

Intinst, I hope your Dr's appt went well today.


----------



## Sailor

Good Night to everyone,

It has been a tough day trying to get through a death in the family...I just woke up and thought it was morning. I am headed back to bed again to try to sleep through the night. Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers in all the threads and PM's, I will try to respond to things when I am up to it.

Enjoy your evening,

Sailor *roger out*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

sailor said:


> Good Night to everyone,
> 
> It has been a tough day trying to get through a death in the family...I just woke up and thought it was morning. I am headed back to bed again to try to sleep through the night. Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers in all the threads and PM's, I will try to respond to things when I am up to it.
> 
> Enjoy your evening,
> 
> Sailor *roger out*


I'm so sorry for your loss. God bless you and your family. Sleep well.


----------



## kjn33

I hope everyone had a good day........good night!!

Smile before you sleep, & sleep well.

Kristie


----------



## Angela

Good Night I am just getting started!


----------



## Cowgirl

Night Night...don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## wilsondm2

Good night everyone.  Sailor my thoughts and prayers are with you.

I have a long night ahesd. My wife's flight home was delayed and she missed her connection in Dallas, so my oldest daughter is driving her home. They'll be her around 3 am or so.

Just be good to have her home!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, wonderful dreams to all!


----------



## Anju 

Cowgirl said:


> Night Night...don't let the bed bugs bite!


I know this is supposed to be done at night - but I just saw this! This is one of our standard family comments, most people look at me as if I lost my mind


----------



## Cowgirl

Anju No. 469 said:


> I know this is supposed to be done at night - but I just saw this! This is one of our standard family comments, most people look at me as if I lost my mind


It's what my Mom said to me, I said to my daughter and now I say it to my granddaughter!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Here is what we use to say "Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite, if they do, hit them with a shoe, then they'll turn, black and blue."  Lol


----------



## Anju 

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Here is what we use to say "Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite, if they do, hit them with a shoe, then they'll turn, black and blue." Lol


nighty night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Cowgirl

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Here is what we use to say "Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite, if they do, hit them with a shoe, then they'll turn, black and blue." Lol


I never heard the second part about hitting them with a shoe...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Cowgirl said:


> I never heard the second part about hitting them with a shoe...


That was one of my favorite little songs when I was five


----------



## bookfiend

Cowgirl said:


> I never heard the second part about hitting them with a shoe...


Us too, "ni' nite, dont let the bed bugs bite. If they do, get a shoe, n beat them black and blue."


----------



## Anju 

It is hot in my corner where my computer is (in the winter it is cold - go figure) so I am shutting down for the night and going to get my kindle out and start a new book.

nitey nite - sleep tight - don't let the bed bugs bite - y'all - see  you in the good morning thread


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> It is hot in my corner where my computer is (in the winter it is cold - go figure) so I am shutting down for the night and going to get my kindle out and start a new book.
> 
> nitey nite - sleep tight - don't let the bed bugs bite - y'all - see you in the good morning thread


Sleep well, carry a shoe to bed


----------



## Kathy

Going to sign off now. My new K2 finally charged up and downloaded all of the books. I'm going to play with it for a little while and start a new book. Goodnight all.


----------



## Aravis60

Good night all! Have a good day tomorrow. (yeah, Friday!)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Aravis60 said:


> Good night all! Have a good day tomorrow. (yeah, Friday!)


Fridays are wonderful


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Its been fun, its time for me to try to sleep.  Have to get up early before teaching the kids.  Sleep well, have pleasant dreams.


----------



## Angela

Good night dear ones and sweet dreams!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Good night all!  Never - do you homeschool?  that's a conversation for another thread, but thought I would ask.  We have lots in common if you do!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Good night all! Never - do you homeschool? that's a conversation for another thread, but thought I would ask. We have lots in common if you do!


Yes I do  Its actually through a virtual school. I'm the learning coach for my son (1st grade), 2 nephews (2nd & 4th), and neice(grade K).


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Never - That's great!  I'm thinking of starting a homeschool thread.  Not sure how many of us there are...will continue to ponder...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Never - That's great! I'm thinking of starting a homeschool thread. Not sure how many of us there are...will continue to ponder...


That would be great....I'd join


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes I do  Its actually through a virtual school. I'm the learning coach for my son (1st grade), 2 nephews (2nd & 4th), and neice(grade K).


Homeschooler here too!

Good night everyone. I have a rare Friday night off and I'm going to bed early. Well early for me anyway.

No bed bugs here, I just have to kiss, hug, squidge (really hard hug, wookie (tickle under chin), then let them repeat same process to me. Mine usually ends with a couple of quick knocks on the head. At that point, I tell them all "goodnight, trolls" as I'm headed back to my room. Yes, I call my children trolls. Midget trolls more accurately.


----------



## bookfiend

Enjoy your night off, I have one too.  My stepson is staying at his moms (NEVER HAPPENS), and hubby is working all night. Its just me, two cats, one dog, a full Kindle, and a case of Coors Light.  My idea of heaven.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

O.k., that seals the deal. I'm starting the homeschool thread (watch out, here we come ). [off to go start it] Good night, friends!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k., that seals the deal. I'm starting the homeschool thread (watch out, here we come ). [off to go start it] Good night, friends!


That's great, I'm going to search for it now


----------



## Anju 

nity nite y'all


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, it's been fun.  Remember tomorrow is the big day....lets win some of those giftcards


----------



## drenee

I know it's early, even for east coasters, but I've had 3 hours sleep in the last 36 or so hours.  I'm fading fast.  So I guess I'll be the first to say goodnight tonight.  
Someone keep an eye on the status of the new books, Josh and Gertie, and keep posting.  
It's been such an exciting Kindleboards day.  
Nite all, 
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night Drenee...it's been a very busy day here at Kindleboards.  Tomorrow will be even more hectic with the new Kindle release. Get lots of rest


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> I know it's early, even for east coasters, but I've had 3 hours sleep in the last 36 or so hours. I'm fading fast. So I guess I'll be the first to say goodnight tonight.
> Someone keep an eye on the status of the new books, Josh and Gertie, and keep posting.
> It's been such an exciting Kindleboards day.
> Nite all,
> deb


Night Deb.

If it weren't for The Biggest Loser, I'd probably be headed to bed early myself.


----------



## Anju 

I am going to shut it down so I can concentrate on my newest romance/adventure novel - Ariana's Pride.

Nity nite - don't let the etc. etc. etc. and remember the shoe


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am going to shut it down so I can concentrate on my newest romance/adventure novel - Ariana's Pride.
> 
> Nity nite - don't let the etc. etc. etc. and remember the shoe


They will turn black and blue, remember


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Sleep well


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night, sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


----------



## Sailor

Time for me to get my beauty rest...drink a Dr. Pepper and read Mighty Hammer Down, what a life!

Sleep well Kindlers,

Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night, sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


Lol!


----------



## Rhiathame

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night, sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


As you wish


----------



## geoffthomas

Rhiathame said:


> As you wish


Inconceivable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't think that word means what you think it means.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats

And one of my favorites: "I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

luvmy4brats said:


> And one of my favorites: "I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"


That is a good one...note to self....use that in next argument with hubby.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night everyone!  Must spend time with KK.  See you all tomorrow...sweet dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Time for Voyager on my K1 - catch ya' in the am -
sweet dreams


----------



## Dori

Gonna cuddle with my Kindle.  Reading  not gonna tell you what book, but the initials are AP


----------



## Aravis60

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night, sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all.  Wonderful dreams to all.


----------



## Sailor

Good Night, Everyone,

Time to call it a night. I have a tough day ahead of me tomorrow.

Sleep soundly,

Sailor


----------



## drenee

I'm going to have to call it quits for the night.  I can't say I'm going to bed because it's been a long day, because it hasn't.  I'm just a wuss.  Actually, I do have a transcript I want to get done tomorrow and I'd like to get up early and get it done.  I'm a morning person.  
Nite everyone.  Happy reading.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

drenee said:


> I'm going to have to call it quits for the night. I can't say I'm going to bed because it's been a long day, because it hasn't. I'm just a wuss. Actually, I do have a transcript I want to get done tomorrow and I'd like to get up early and get it done. I'm a morning person.
> Nite everyone. Happy reading.
> deb


Sleep well Deb


----------



## Anju 

Was going to read a DTB that is not available on kindle for my book club next week, but am involved in Voyager, sure I am reading ahead - so gonna stop get Jamie out of my head (not dreams tho) and go on to bed, the thunderboomers and rain kept me up for a couple of hours last night and no siesta today.  Want to start afresh mananananana  

Nity nite


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'd like to say good night, but I refuse to go to bed before 10pm.  I had a two hour nap this morning, so I have no excuse for being so sleepy.  Maybe just too much computer time today.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night, must read my Bible on my KK.  Have a wonderful slumber.


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Happy Mother's Day!!!  To all hubbys out there...make sure to serve your wife breakfast in bed


----------



## Sailor

Good Night,

Have a Happy Day tomorrow!

Sleep well,

Sailor


----------



## drenee

Good nite good friends.

deb


----------



## Cowgirl

Good night....I hope all the Mother's had a great day.


----------



## Sailor

Good Night,

Have a good evening and sleep well,

Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  I will probably be lurking on here for a while longer.  Today I've been very lucky...after winning the Oberon cover, I won $105.00 on two scratchers.  Most of all, my son made me a very special mug....I have to be the luckiest mom on Earth.


----------



## chynared21

*Goodnight to all and I hope that all the moms out there had a wonderful day *


----------



## Anju 

Getting windy and thundery so better shut down and unplug - electricity here is iffy in good weather - scary in bad weather - but that's ok we want/need the rain - and rainy season is not for another month!  WOO WOO WOO hope hope hope

Y'all have a good evening, I'll go read while DH watches (with fingers crossed no blackouts for tv) basketball / hockey and baseball -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night, my friends. Till tomorrow.


----------



## CegAbq

I've never posted on this thread before - but think I'll give it a try.
I just cannot keep up with all of the hundreds of daily posts in all of the threads (I wish I could).
I am NOT a morning person - so I'll never get on to the Good Morning Thread.  

I'm in Albuquerque; it's been a very warm evening; no wind/or breezes, which is nice. Currently it is 68 degrees, calm & expected to get close to 90 tomorrow.
2 doggies wish I'd go to bed ALREADY! So I guess I'll heed their pleas.
Kids are going to start trickling home from college. First one arrives Wed. night (from NJ), Second comes on Memorial day (from RI), and third home on 6/9 (from Minn). We'll have a full house for the summer.
And although I'll piss & moan, I will also cherish these days - because who knows how many more will ever come my way.

Good Night All.
Blessed be.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night and Sweet Dreams Everyone


----------



## Sailor

CegAbq said:


> *I am NOT a morning person - so I'll never get on to the Good Morning Thread.*


I am the late morning riser on the Good Morning Thread...you can post there when you get up...today was afternoon posting for this sleepy headed California girl. It is good to have you on the Good Night Thread.

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> I am the late morning riser on the Good Morning Thread...you can post there when you get up.


Hoping somebody will start posting even later than you so that you don't have to endure the teasing anymore?


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> *Hoping somebody will start posting even later than you so that you don't have to endure the teasing anymore? *


*EGGS ACT LY! * 

Sailor


----------



## Sailor

Good Night, Everyone!

It is time to get horizontal and rest this weary body that had a hard day's workout. My brain is wide-awake still, just like last night, so hopefully sleep will come upon me soon.

Sleep well and sleep deep,

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Sailor,
Just wanted to post this here, 'cause it seemed best here.
I believe that I speak for others when I say that your generous heart touchs all of us.
I know that when you wish us well, it comes from your heart.
Thank you for being you.
Just sayin......


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night All =)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

May all sleep well.  Happy slumbers!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodnight friends, it's been a long day.


----------



## Anju 

Had to shut down early yesterday due to thunder boomers, hope everyone slept well!


----------



## Anju 

Another early night - but that's good because it means maybe rain!

Y'all sleep tight and have nice dreams


----------



## chynared21

*Going to head up to bed and read a little. Good night everyone *


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all, including Sailor.


----------



## Angela

I probably won't be going to bed anytime soon... I just wanted to post this graphic!


----------



## intinst

good night all, I have an early morning ahead of me.


----------



## Anju 

Guess I am the first for tonight - still no rain - cloudy, and a few boomers, but 

Sweet dreams - and hope the roosters don't wake anyone else up


----------



## chynared21

*I'm going to take my leave too...want to get in a little more reading today. Night all *


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody. Sweet dreams.


----------



## drenee

I need to get to bed myself.  It was an early morning this morning, and I have a busy weekend ahead of me.  Good night dear KB friends.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Busy day tomorrow.  Flea market at 7am, birthday party at 12pm.  Goodnight, all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good night!  My brother came over for dinner to celebrate his birthday and I gave him my Tree of Life Oberon (sob) since I got the purple Roof of Heaven.... he's been using the Amazon cover that came with his Kindle1.  It was a nice evening!  But I'm going to be go to bed soon!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good night! My brother came over for dinner to celebrate his birthday and I gave him my Tree of Life Oberon (sob) since I got the purple Roof of Heaven.... he's been using the Amazon cover that came with his Kindle1. It was a nice evening! But I'm going to be go to bed soon!
> 
> Betsy


*Gasp* You did what??!!! LOL!! J/K...that was really nice of you. Have wonderful dreams.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was very difficult.  I'm still having separation anxiety.  But it was the right thing to do.  I'll probably dream about it!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Tomorrow I have to get up early and start my son's 7th bday party.  We are going to a Air Kids Party Zone...I have to make the 50 sandwiches before we leave.  Yikes!!!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Everyone ...May you all have wonderful dreams


----------



## Anju 

missed last night because we had lots of boomers, but only 23 drops of rain!  Got some good reading in though.


----------



## Bren S.

Anju No. 469 said:


> missed last night because we had lots of boomers, but only 23 drops of rain! Got some good reading in though.


Isn't that just crazy when it does that??
Thunders like crazy and then spits out 4 drops of rain lol


----------



## Cowgirl

I'll take 4 drops of rain right now....can't remember the last time it rained here in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Cowgirl

Be careful what you ask for...3 minutes of rain 5 minutes ago....wish it were more!


----------



## Aravis60

Good night, all. I'm going to go read for a little while before bed.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Night.


----------



## Sailor

geoffthomas said:


> Sailor,
> Just wanted to post this here, 'cause it seemed best here.
> I believe that I speak for others when I say that your generous heart touchs all of us.
> I know that when you wish us well, it comes from your heart.
> Thank you for being you.
> Just sayin......


Geoff,

This is very sweet of you to say. Thank You for your generous heart as well, it touches many, also. There is only one thing that keeps hearts generous I am thankful for it!

Well, I have been MIA for a few days of recouping...I started a Basic Training exercise group and it kicks!!! I am exhausted, I can't keep up with myself and it is really HARD! But I survived my first week! Hooah!

Not going to bed, just thanking Geoff for his thoughtfullness...

Sailor


----------



## chynared21

sailor said:


> Geoff,
> 
> This is very sweet of you to say. Thank You for your generous heart as well, it touches many, also. There is only one thing that keeps hearts generous I am thankful for it!
> 
> Well, I have been MIA for a few days of recouping...I started a Basic Training exercise group and it kicks!!! I am exhausted, I can't keep up with myself and it is really HARD! But I survived my first week! Hooah!
> 
> Not going to bed, just thanking Geoff for his thoughtfullness...
> 
> Sailor


*Been wondering where you've been...congrats on surviving your first week ) So...how many weeks are there? 

Good night all...gonna finish watching Survivor and then read some *


----------



## Anju 

30% chance of rain tonight,  but not gonna hold my breath.  Rainy season really does not start until June.  But gonna close it down now and get my kindle and read while the baseball game is on.

nity nite - sleep tite - don't let the bed bugs bite !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night, y'all.


----------



## chynared21

*Have a nice sleep everyone *


----------



## Cowgirl

Good night Mary Ellen...Good night Erin...Good night John Boy!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night to all.  My Kindle is begging for my attention.    Sleep well.


----------



## Angela

edited to correct image


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night everyone!!!  I won't be on tomorrow...going to mother in laws graduation.  We are having my sons bday dinner with my hubbys family and graduation dinner for his mom.


----------



## intinst

got off work at two, guess it time to give it up and get some shuteye, good night everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Gonna shut it down and read for awhile, supposed to rain again, all cloudy.


----------



## chynared21

*Good night everyone...going to finish watching AI and then read *


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night from WashDC area.


----------



## sem

Haven't posted here before but just wanted to say good night from So. Cal. I can't tell you how much I enjoy the people on this board. Probably won't sleep for another couple of hours - time to snuggle up with my KK!

Nite nite!


----------



## sixnsolid

Good night from lovely Long Island.  Hoping to read myself to sleep.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  I won't be on much tomorrow...we are going to Disneyland for my sons 7th bday.  I just found out some awesome news too.  Looks like I'm with child.  I'm telling my son tomorrow for his bday.  Tonight he said "there is one thing I want for my bday, that's for you to have a baby."  It was hard for me not to tell...I wanted to make it a birthday surprise.


----------



## Susan in VA

WOW! Congratulations!!! <happy dance for you>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> WOW! Congratulations!!! <happy dance for you>


Thank you


----------



## Angela

Good night everyone and congrats again, Never...


----------



## geoffthomas

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all! I won't be on much tomorrow...we are going to Disneyland for my sons 7th bday. I just found out some awesome news too. Looks like I'm with child. I'm telling my son tomorrow for his bday. Tonight he said "there is one thing I want for my bday, that's for you to have a baby." It was hard for me not to tell...I wanted to make it a birthday surprise.


Gosh ...... now I guess we'll have to treat you gently and nice and all that stuff, huh?

Well maybe we try to treat each other that way all the time anyway.

But congratulations...I am very happy for you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thank you everyone.  LOL!  Everyone here is already so nice to me.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Thank you everyone. LOL! Everyone here is already so nice to me.


Yeah, but now we get to be ANNOYINGLY nice. 

Like giving you lots of unsolicited and outdated advice, gasping loudly in horror when we see you drinking coffee, patting your tummy without permission, and all those other lovely things that people do to expecting moms.  

Just kidding, WE wouldn't do that!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my little kitty friends.
And everybody else too.
Especially Sailor.


----------



## Angela




----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  I'm ready for bed...a very busy day I had indeed.    Angela, I love that glitter sign.


----------



## Anju 

Missed last night- gonna shut it down and read some tonight, still have to get up early to walk and do my t'ai chi class tomorrow.

Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## drenee

I haven't got to say good morning for a few days.  I just got home a little while ago.  Hope everyone is having a good holiday weekend.
Off to bed to read for a while.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, but now we get to be ANNOYINGLY nice.
> 
> Like giving you lots of unsolicited and outdated advice, gasping loudly in horror when we see you drinking coffee, patting your tummy without permission, and all those other lovely things that people do to expecting moms.
> 
> Just kidding, WE wouldn't do that!!


I'm drinking coffee as we speak....just kidding. LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm drinking coffee as we speak....just kidding. LOL!


I don't think a little cup or two a day is going to hurt anyone!  As long as you're not knocking back half a dozen venti mochas a day....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my friends.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all! I won't be on much tomorrow...we are going to Disneyland for my sons 7th bday. I just found out some awesome news too. Looks like I'm with child. I'm telling my son tomorrow for his bday. Tonight he said "there is one thing I want for my bday, that's for you to have a baby." It was hard for me not to tell...I wanted to make it a birthday surprise.


That is awesome news. Now you'll sleep even less.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That is awesome news. Now you'll sleep even less.


Lol!!! I know.


----------



## Anju 

Think I'll call it quits for the nite - need to read doncha know!

Never - Mrs. Dash adds flavor to food without all that "bad" stuff in it.


----------



## drenee

I'll say good night tonight.  Won't be saying good morning tomorrow, or for a couple of days.  Another week of working away from home.  I'm so tired of packing and unpacking.  
Oh well, at least I'm working.  I'm grateful for that. 
Have a great week everyone.  Can't wait to hear about the DC meetup.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Think I'll call it quits for the nite - need to read doncha know!
> 
> Never - Mrs. Dash adds flavor to food without all that "bad" stuff in it.


Oh cool idea. I did eat some seasoned fries with dinner...but only a handful. It was tempting to eat more. Good night to all who are going to bed right now. It's only 6:48 here...so I'm going to watch a movie...and play pogo.com.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have to go and get my beauty sleep so that I will be decent for the Wed meetup.
Good night y'all.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all.  Off to bed I go...so very tired.  *Yawns*


----------



## Cindergayle

Good Night everyone. See you latter.


----------



## Tippy

G'nite -- have fun at the meet-up tomorrow!


----------



## Anju 

Congrats Cinder on getting to your next level!  No more Dr. Seuss


----------



## Angela

Good night Everyone!


----------



## libros_lego

Angela said:


> Good night Everyone!


Nighty-night Angela!!! ( I know it's late. Just playing scrabble with my sister. Winning too. )


----------



## Anju 

Nite y'all - time to read about dragons!


----------



## Cowgirl

Good night to all you East Coasters...I still have 3 more hours before I hit the hay!


----------



## Kathy

Night Angela. Won't be long for me as well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

After spending all day at the San Diego Zoo...I'm ready to sleep.  Good night all!


----------



## Anju 

Finished with Dragons and bards so need to head off to visit Jamie.

nity nite -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Take care now.


----------



## Anju 

okey dokey y'all, reading time!  Have a good evening and keep your fingers crossed for us to have RAIN tonight - 30% chance   as if I believe that


----------



## Aravis60

Good night, everyone. It is just after eleven here and I still have work that I need to get done before I go to bed(I've been procrastinating all day ). Have a good Monday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday night.
Sleep well and read some Kindled book before nodding off.
Just sayin........


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

geoffthomas said:


> Good Sunday night.
> Sleep well and read some Kindled book before nodding off.
> Just sayin........


I love your just sayin.....Good night all! Must sleep now.  Sleep well.


----------



## mlewis78

Guess I'll be the one to turn out the light.  Good night.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night sweet readers.
May your dreams be pleasant.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all...sleep well.


----------



## Anju 

Had a "little" rain last night, hopefully another 30% tonight, but time to read now.

Sweet Dreams y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night, sleep tight and all that.

Just sayin......


----------



## Cowgirl

Good Night West Coasters


----------



## Anju 

Gonna check out early, reading Dead Ball, quite good but want to finish before hitting the bed tonight.

nitey nite - don't let the bed bugs bite -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all you Kings and Queens of Kindledom.
See you soon.


----------



## drenee

I can't believe I'm still awake.  Not for long though.
Nite Kindle friends.  
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Sleep well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all! Sleep well.


just wondering.... do you really sleep? I know... I am typing this and YOU are gone... but someone will know IF you really do...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I can't believe I'm still awake. Not for long though.
> Nite Kindle friends.
> deb


Nite Deb, we've been up way too long...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> just wondering.... do you really sleep? I know... I am typing this and YOU are gone... but someone will know IF you really do...


f

LOL!!! Actually since I was 9 I have had a hard time sleeping. That is why my screen name is Neversleepsawink. My son, neice, and nephews are convinced I'm awake 24/7...I do sleep though. I usually sleep on average 2-3 hours a night. Now that I'm expecting I sleep almost 8 hours. Strange, I'm not use to sleeping so much. LOL!!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night All


----------



## Cowgirl

Good Nite Friend


----------



## mlewis78

I'll be the one to turn out the light again.  Hope you are all having sweet dreams.
Marti


----------



## drenee

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Nite Deb, we've been up way too long...


I ended up reading _Hot Six_ until 12:45a.m. It was just too good to put down. Then I woke up at 5 and could not get back to sleep. I'll be checking out first tonight, I'm sure. Especially since I have to be up at 4 in the morning. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

Don't think I'll be going to sleep anytime soon with the cohetes (bottle rocket types) (BIG booms) going off (50+), our town patron saint fiesta is starting today for 9 days.  Cohetes go off about 4-5 times a day.  Plan on reading awhile anyway, probably late   but gonna check out now so I won't be tempted to get back on the KB


----------



## drenee

I need to turn in as well.  Early morning tomorrow.  Have a great evening everyone.  Don't discuss anything exciting without me.   
deb


----------



## Kathy

I'll be signing off in a minute. Wanted to tell everyone good night. I will be leaving in the morning for a week vacation with my Son and Daughter and their 5 boys. We will be rafting and playing in the river in New Braunfels, TX. We go every summer and I'm looking forward to it. I'll be back on KB after that. Keep my place.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Kathy said:


> I'll be signing off in a minute. Wanted to tell everyone good night. I will be leaving in the morning for a week vacation with my Son and Daughter and their 5 boys. We will be rafting and playing in the river in New Braunfels, TX. We go every summer and I'm looking forward to it. I'll be back on KB after that. Keep my place.


Have Fun Kathy! I love it there. I wish I were coming, I love Schliterbahn.... too.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, I won't be on the computer for awhile.  I'm going on a vacation to Big Bear with my family.  Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Kathy

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Have Fun Kathy! I love it there. I wish I were coming, I love Schliterbahn.... too.


I know my Daughter, her husband and 3 boys are definitely going. They already have their tickets. Her boys are 17, 12, & 10. My Son may not, his boys are 3 and 7 months. If he wants to go, I'll watch the little ones. I'm really looking forward to it. It is something we have done since my children were really little. It brings back good memories.


----------



## Susan in VA

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all, I won't be on the computer for awhile. I'm going on a vacation to Big Bear with my family. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


Have a safe trip, Neversleeps!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night good friends.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Good night good friends.


G'night Geoff, pleasant dreams.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Have a safe trip, Neversleeps!


Thank you.


----------



## Anju 

First one, as usual, but gotta stop this nonsense and read some, after all that's why I have the kindle right?

Catch y'all in the am -

Good vacations everyone (who have already checked out) and sweet dreams for the rest of you


----------



## drenee

Okay, I'm going to call it a night.  I've been up since 4.  Drove 2 hours and 15 to my job.  Worked 3 and a half hours.  Drove 2 hours and 15 minutes back home.  And my body is still thumping from my fall last night.  I feel like I fell 10 feet instead of 3.  
Good night KB friends.
deb


----------



## MichaelS

drenee said:


> Okay, I'm going to call it a night. I've been up since 4. Drove 2 hours and 15 to my job. Worked 3 and a half hours. Drove 2 hours and 15 minutes back home. And my body is still thumping from my fall last night. I feel like I fell 10 feet instead of 3.
> Good night KB friends.
> deb


nite all... I will be staying up, but wanted to say good night to all. I decided to start spending more time on here and getting to know everybody.


----------



## drenee

MichaelS said:


> nite all... I will be staying up, but wanted to say good night to all. I decided to start spending more time on here and getting to know everybody.


We have a very interesting group of people here. And we want to get to know you as well. I'm looking forward to reading more of your posts. 
deb


----------



## drenee

I hate to be the first one to check out on a Saturday night.  My body is feeling pretty sore from my little tumble the other night.  Gesh, this getting old thing sucks.  I can't believe I'm still aching 48 hours later.  Anyway, you all have a great evening.  See ya in the morning.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night deb.
Rest well and get better.


----------



## drenee

thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

You are most welcome.
See you in the am.

Good night Sailor.  Rest well too.


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> I hate to be the first one to check out on a Saturday night. My body is feeling pretty sore from my little tumble the other night. Gesh, this getting old thing sucks. I can't believe I'm still aching 48 hours later. Anyway, you all have a great evening. See ya in the morning.
> deb


Only one way to not get older, so let's just accept life as it is, shall we? This statement has been attributed to several of the actresses from the 40s or 50s, "Gettin' old ain't for sissies." Pretty well sums it up, don't you think?


----------



## drenee

You are exactly right, intinst.  
deb


----------



## MichaelS

drenee said:


> We have a very interesting group of people here. And we want to get to know you as well. I'm looking forward to reading more of your posts.
> deb


Well, Ms Drenee,

I am not too exciting, my house is run my my wife, I think she has made that clear on my 25 Random things. She took over typing my post! She is cooking breakfast for us right now. But you know I always read these but don't say much. I am not one to really even talk much in person. But in a house with three daughters... But thanks for the invitation. Reading the 25 things helps me get to know people I have found a few I have things in common with, some I even commented on, but it's weird that THOSE people rarely post either. I see their little green light which says they are online but never see any post.

I made a decision this week though, that I will try to say good morning and good night or at least one because I am starting to feel a little more comfortable on here. Thanks again for the invitation to post.


----------



## drenee

You are so very welcome, Michael.  I am very aware that there are a lot of members who rarely, if ever, post.  We have developed into quite an active little community here and everyone is welcome.  The great thing about the computer is that even if you're shy, no one really has to know.  I absolutely love the diversity we have on the Boards as far as age, background, professions, etc.  There are always many different opinions that a person may not always get in real life, because I think most people are surrounded by like minded people. 
So glad you are enjoying the Boards whether you're posting or just reading.
Have a great day.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> You are so very welcome, Michael. I am very aware that there are a lot of members who rarely, if ever, post. We have developed into quite an active little community here and everyone is welcome. The great thing about the computer is that even if you're shy, no one really has to know. I absolutely love the diversity we have on the Boards as far as age, background, professions, etc. There are always many different opinions that a person may not always get in real life, because I think most people are surrounded by like minded people.
> So glad you are enjoying the Boards whether you're posting or just reading.
> Have a great day.
> deb


Surely I can't be the only one exhausted today. I drove for 5 hours with only 15 minutes rest break... I'm tired...where is the yawny emoticon when I need one...&, & another 6 hour drive tomorrow... I'll leave early though so at least my girl will sleep most of the way.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Surely I can't be the only one exhausted today. I drove for 5 hours with only 15 minutes rest break... I'm tired...where is the yawny emoticon when I need one...&, & another 6 hour drive tomorrow... I'll leave early though so at least my girl will sleep most of the way.


My goodness, where are you going? Cross-country?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Surely I can't be the only one exhausted today. I drove for 5 hours with only 15 minutes rest break... I'm tired...where is the yawny emoticon when I need one...&, & another 6 hour drive tomorrow... I'll leave early though so at least my girl will sleep most of the way. Wink




that's good - to leave early and let 'em sleep for most of it.  It's how we used to drive cross-country with ours.  Put 'em in their car seats still in their jammies, they slept till it was time to stop and have breakfast....

Oh BTW......g'night


----------



## Anju 

It was too hot last night to sit on the computer and I completely forgot about checking out    It is NOT supposed to be hot here, ARGHHH but rainy season will start this week so it will cool down.  I've even had to turn on the "buzz" fan at night, YUCK.

Gonna go sit under the fan and read - problem with the kindle, no book mark to wave as a fan  

Catch ya' mananananana


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Well it's been raining a lot where I am... I hope later today it's nice and sunny...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Carol Hanrahan said:


> that's good - to leave early and let 'em sleep for most of it. It's how we used to drive cross-country with ours. Put 'em in their car seats still in their jammies, they slept till it was time to stop and have breakfast....
> 
> Oh BTW......g'night


Gosh, isn't it the best?! She did wear her jammies and she is so small I still carry her when she's asleep, so I just carry her out, buckle her in, and we don't stop until she wakes up. Which I usually get in about three hours, then we stop, get breakfast (she changes in the back of the car) and we get back on the road, ready to play "RV" her favorite game, where we count how many campers and RVs we see. She ALWAYS wins, unless her Dad plays against us... he cheats! But we drove four hours, stopped and met some friends, ate with them and got back on the road.

So I did get back on here last night but passed out before saying goodnight... sorry.


----------



## Angela




----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Much better today, not so sleepy, but my daughter and I got to assist her uncle build her a treehouse. She will spend lots of time with them over the summer... and we don't have trees left standing, after IKE large enough for a treehouse. She is on top of the world! 

Good Night All... hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Night everyone!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night.  See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

Got home from work about a hour ago, guess I'll try to go to slep now, goodnight all.


----------



## Anju 

intinst - you got it wrong - that goes in the good morning thread  
I remember those days of working all hours, hope you are appreciated  

Gonna heck out, reading a DTB and need to finish it so I can get back to my kindle


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  May all have wonderful slumbers.


----------



## Sailor

Good Night, All.

May the love of angels guard your mind, your heart, and your soul as you peacefully sleep.

Sailor


----------



## Bren S.

I am off to do some dancing with friends...so I'll say Good Night now 

Good Night and Pleasant Dreams All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good  night all.
And Sugar you clearly cannot kill this thread.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good Night.
Tomorrow we go pick up our son from college.  It will be so nice to have him home for the summer. 
I'll bring my Kindle to read on the drive......


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Another night for reading, my DH loves sports and I can read while he watches  

Still only one rain this week - need some more, still too hot - no A/C


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Still only one rain this week - need some more, still too hot - no A/C


Good Night, Intinst and Anju. Sleep well.

It's early here, I still have a whole night ahead of me. 

Sailor


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Night.
What when I was a lot younger we used to call date-night.

Sleep well all.


----------



## drenee

I have a date with my fluffy pillows, a book, and a cup of hot tea.  
Have a wonderful evening KB friends.
deb


----------



## Bren S.

Have a wonderful Saturday night all


----------



## zephyrs

Have a nice nite everyone


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite y'all - sleep tight - don't let the bed bugs bite -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Night.
Gotta get up and go to work tomorrow.
Boo Hoo for me.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Time to read, been reading most of the day, The Ark, probably up late tonite finishing it LOL

Sweet dreams y'all - especially Sailor - gonna post the picture?


----------



## CegAbq

Heading to bed to read (but a DTB) - warm, dry, & pleasant from Albuquerque, NM. (got a date with my CPAP machine - ugh!)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all.  I have my first OBGYN appt early tomorrow, I'm excited and nervous.  Hope everyone has wonderful dreams.


----------



## CegAbq

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all. I have my first OBGYN appt early tomorrow, I'm excited and nervous. Hope everyone has wonderful dreams.


Good luck; blessings upon you, and blessed be.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I have a feeling I won't get to sleep easily.... Why? Because I'll be getting my first Kindle later today... Can't wait to get it... Night everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Going to have to get off earlier today, have not even gone through todays posts   but it is thundering now and with the fantastic electric system here, we get lots of blackouts   and power surges, don't want to take any chances.  Be busy day tomorrow LOL


----------



## drenee

Bad storms heading my way also.   My power and cable have been flashing for a bit.  K is all charged, and my batteries in my light are charged.  I better log off for the evening.  

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Sleep well tonight.
See all in the am.


----------



## Anju  

nity nite y'all time to read, getting behind on some of my books ARGHHH


----------



## Cowgirl

I am so happy to be sleeping in my own bed tonite...nitey nite


----------



## geoffthomas

Once again, Goodnight friends.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I am NOT sleeping alone tonight! Good night!


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone. I'm off to read for a while before I try to turn in (crosses fingers hoping to be able to sleep).


----------



## geoffthomas

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am NOT sleeping alone tonight! Good night!


Is this "too much" information, or did you read a scary book?

Just askin......


----------



## Anju 

Thunders again this afternoon, so gonna shut down and unplug, close windows and get my kindle and curl up before bedtime and read.

Have a nice nite and I'll check on y'all in the AM


----------



## geoffthomas

Have a peaceful Saturday night.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Have a peaceful Saturday night.


Wait, did I miss something? Did I sleep away a whole day??


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Lol...It does seem like time is passing by...however it is Friday.    Good night all!


----------



## Anju 

It is Saturday night now - intinst may not know that because his days are all running together - 
Geoff - well, don't know his excuse 
I'm gonna read - catch y'all mananananana


----------



## Sailor

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sweet dreams y'all - especially Sailor - gonna post the picture?


I am assuming you meant the picture of Jon my Marine Man? If you did, I already changed the picture a few days ago...if you haven't noticed it's because I changed my avatars too and it's distracting from Jon's good looks. Too bad he's far away or I could have a picture together... *sigh*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Is this "too much" information, or did you read a scary book?
> 
> Just askin......


No, silly, my husband is home... he has been out of the country on business for a few weeks. I was a'missin' him!


----------



## Anju 

Cool and cloudy all day, no rain, but thunders going on now so who knows -  time to curl up with a cuppa and read

sweet dreams everyone


----------



## Cowgirl

Good Night...It was a wonderful day!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well let us see if I can get it right tonight.

Good night sweetheart, well it's time to go.
Be do ba de do.

See I am not even going to mention Sunday night.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, must make myself go to bed before I eat more food.  I can't really eat during the day, due to having an upset stomach(baby I guess), always hungry at night now.  I could easily gain lots of weight with my lovely cravings.....arggghhhh!  Sleep well, with wonderful dreams.


----------



## Bren S.

I am off to read a bit..or alot lol
Good Night all...rest well


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Night everyone. Geoff once again I am so happy you are ok. We were all worried.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you for your concern.
I really am touched.
I do sincerely care about the "family" here at KB.
Sleep well and sleep safe.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good Night, I'm so happy you're safe Geoff.  Have great slumbers.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Lots of errands ran today with DH, on the bus, he was pretty good   both of us have to go back to the doctor tomorrow though, not looking forward to another day of riding the bus with him  

In the meantime, need to get some reading done to get me in a good mood to sleep and wake up.

nity nite y'all


----------



## Bren S.

See you all tomorrow ​


----------



## Rasputina

That is beautiful Sugar!


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice one, Sugar.

Good Night right back at ya.

And to everyone a good night.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

My hubby and I worked so hard today... trying to catch-up on all the things that I could not do being a "single parent" for a while. Building shelves in our garage tomorrow... lots of BORING, mundane things that just HAVE to get done now that the "new" of him has worn off!  Soooo I gotta call it a night, so GOOD night all.


----------



## bookfiend

NO, NO, NO, You have him for the week, take advantage of it. It doesn't happen offten, enjoy this week and let everything else wait. The new can't have worn out already. Tell all of the boring


Spoiler



adult crap to wait, enjoy the good adult stuff. He's home!


----------



## Aravis60

Good night, everyone. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

bookfiend said:


> NO, NO, NO, You have him for the week, take advantage of it. It doesn't happen offten, enjoy this week and let everything else wait. The new can't have worn out already. Tell all of the boring
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> adult crap to wait, enjoy the good adult stuff. He's home!


OK, THAT is still a part of the fun...


Spoiler



I said I was going to BED didn't I!...


 we are going to see Transformers at the Movie Tavern which is where we will do lunch, then, we will build the shelves. Which seems romatic to me in a weird way.( We did a lot of that sorta thing while dating, my mom had rent houses) But we are calling it quits @ 5 so we can enjoy a nice Romantic Dinner.  Thanks for remonding me it's such a short time to be alone.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night All...it has not been a good day,so I am calling the day done now for me.
Rest well.​


----------



## Anju 

Nice beautiful blue sky - no thunderboomers around - coolish weather - no luck on the rice cooker today BAHHH - but lots of books to read on my kindle, so calling it quits for the night - see y'all in the morning.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Nice beautiful blue sky - no thunderboomers around - coolish weather - no luck on the rice cooker today BAHHH - but lots of books to read on my kindle, so calling it quits for the night - see y'all in the morning.


Night Dona!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  I'm not going to bed yet...have a cub scout meeting.  When I get home Ghost Hunters will be on..yay!


----------



## geoffthomas

Today was real busy.
Take care and sleep well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nitey-nite


----------



## Aravis60

Good night, everyone! Have a great Thursday!


----------



## Addie

Goodnight, everyone! Sweet dreams!


----------



## NogDog

I'm done packing for my little cruise (except for those last few things to pack after I use them in the morning), so it's off to bed for me soon. I probably won't be back here until Monday night or Tuesday morning, hopefully with some photos of me and my Kindle somewhere east of Miami.


----------



## Anju 

Well all those storms in the Pacific dissipated - hrumph - which means no rain - double hrumph - love to wake up in the middle of the night listening to the thunders and rain -

Time to go read -

sweet dreams everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night.

Sleep well all.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night.  East coasters will be up soon - but not me......


----------



## Anju 

All cloudy, but no thunders and the system in the Pacific is rather loose, but gonna shut it down now so I can finish my book before bedtime - vampires and don't need nightmares doncha know.

Stay safe over the weekend if you aren't gonna be here.

Sweet Dreams


----------



## geoffthomas

We had some thunderstorms roll through also.
Only got the rain at my house though.

Sleep well and stay safe.


----------



## Bren S.

Lots of rain happening here right now 

Good Night


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight all, I have my hours mixed up because I was already asleep for the night then I have woke up at 4:30 am. I need to stop waking up middle of the night.


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> I need to stop waking up middle of the night.


You might as well get in practice now...


----------



## Anju 

Susan in VA said:


> You might as well get in practice now...


LOL LOL LOL

nope kools baby is going to be the sweetest and sleep all night from the beginning


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> You might as well get in practice now...


hehehe


----------



## Anju 

Seems to be nice and quiet around here tonight, so think I'll just check on our and do a little reading, if I can figure out what to read next  

See y'all in the am


----------



## Bren S.

Off to enjoy a chocolate covered strawberry scented  bubble bath.
Good Night and Sweet Dreams All


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
And a special good night to the Saturday night chatters.
It was fun.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Night everyone...  where is everyone.... all of my friends left me on here all ALONE... at least I had one friend... thanks Kool for keeping me company.


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> nope kools baby is going to be the sweetest and sleep all night from the beginning


YES anju keep sending out the positive energy!! The baby can receive the sleep-all-night signals LOL


----------



## koolmnbv

Cindy416 said:


> Nite, all.
> 
> Kools, my daughter Megan slept all night from the first night home, so maybe you'll get lucky, too. (I woke her up at first to be sure she was ok until my GP gave me his best piece of advice: "NEVER wake a sleeping baby!")


Cindy I hope Megan and Pat have alot in common!


----------



## intinst

Good Night, all.


----------



## Tippy

Cindy416 said:


> Nite, all.
> 
> Kools, my daughter Megan slept all night from the first night home, so maybe you'll get lucky, too. (I woke her up at first to be sure she was ok until my GP gave me his best piece of advice: "NEVER wake a sleeping baby!")


When my daughter was born, I used to love to watch her sleep. My DM thought I was trying to wake her up and gave me the same advice your GP gave you -- but I just loved watching her sleep. And Eat and cry and when she was trying to focus and look at things. . . I guess I just loved watching her.


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> Nite, all.
> 
> Kools, my daughter Megan slept all night from the first night home, so maybe you'll get lucky, too. (I woke her up at first to be sure she was ok until my GP gave me his best piece of advice: "NEVER wake a sleeping baby!")


At two weeks, our eldest son decided to start sleeping through the night. My wife was breast feeding and SHE couldn't sleep from being "full" so I had to go get him and she force feed him. It apparently affected him physically, He is now 6 foot 5 and weighs in about 175. Obviously affected his growth


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> At two weeks, our eldest son decided to start sleeping through the night. My wife was breast feeding and SHE couldn't sleep from being "full" so I had to go get him and she force feed him. It apparently affected him physically, He is now 6 foot 5 and weighs in about 175. Obviously affected his growth


Milk does a body good obviously!


----------



## geoffthomas

I guess I am the first to post into this for tonight.
Nite.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> I guess I am the first to post into this for tonight.
> Nite.


nite Geoff! Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

nite. got a long drive in the AM...


----------



## intinst

Good night, Meredith. Drive careful.


----------



## Bren S.




----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight all and Meredith please be safe on your way home. Your sister and her family and her husband will be in my prayers. I hope good news for tomorrow.


----------



## Anju 

Finally able to get on line after a day and half being very ill, I think I will close this down now and go curl up with my sweet dog and watch some inane tv, cannot even hold my kindle to read.

Hope the rest of you have a wonderful evening and a good night.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night once again.

Turn the lights out when you leave.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Finally able to get on line after a day and half being very ill, I think I will close this down now and go curl up with my sweet dog and watch some inane tv, cannot even hold my kindle to read.
> Hope the rest of you have a wonderful evening and a good night.


Oh My Goodness Dona what ever is wrong? Are you sure you are ok? Is your hubby there with you? Yo God Blees I will put u are worrying me... Please check in if you can when you get up so we know you are alright.  God Bless, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> Goodnight all and Meredith please be safe on your way home. Your sister and her family and her husband will be in my prayers. I hope good news for tomorrow. God Bless.


Thanks Kool, he is having open-heart surgery (triple-bypass) Wednesday, and thank you so much for your prayers. I am a true believer in miracles.


intinst said:


> Good night, Meredith. Drive careful.


Thank you so much intinst. God Bless.


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> No, silly, my husband is home... he has been out of the country on business for a few weeks. I was a'missin' him!


Awww that must be hard.Your Hubby being out of the country.
Is your Hubby Mark Ramsey??
Just curious hehe


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night everyone.  Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> Awww that must be hard.Your Hubby being out of the country.
> Is your Hubby Mark Ramsey??
> Just curious hehe


Do you read TRCG books Sugar?
No, no where that exciting... he does sometimes feel like he has to compete with Mark Andrew for my time though....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> Awww that must be hard.Your Hubby being out of the country.
> Is your Hubby Mark Ramsey??
> Just curious hehe


Do you read TRCG books Sugar?
No, no where that exciting... he does sometimes feel like he has to compete with Mark Andrew for my time though.... 
[/quote]


Carol Hanrahan said:


> Good night everyone. Tomorrow is a new day.


Good night Carol.


----------



## Bren S.

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Good night everyone. Tomorrow is a new day.


Good Night Carol 
I posted a coke float for you in the other thread


----------



## Bren S.

Anju No. 469 said:


> Finally able to get on line after a day and half being very ill, I think I will close this down now and go curl up with my sweet dog and watch some inane tv, cannot even hold my kindle to read.
> 
> Hope the rest of you have a wonderful evening and a good night.


 Aww so sorry to read that you are feeling well.Please do take care and I hope you feel much better very soon.
Good Night


----------



## Bren S.

geoffthomas said:


> Good night once again.
> 
> Turn the lights out when you leave.


Good Night Geoff


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do you read TRCG books Sugar?
> No, no where that exciting... he does sometimes feel like he has to compete with Mark Andrew for my time though....


What are TRCG book Meredith?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> What are TRCG book Meredith?


Meet ya on the Infinity thread.

Good night everyone, I will be signing off soon lots to do tomorrow...


----------



## koolmnbv

GOodnight to everyone that is signing off. I will be on here a bit longer but I just wanted to say Hope everyone has sweet dreams a great morning!


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Meet ya on the Infinity thread.
> 
> Good night everyone, I will be signing off soon lots to do tomorrow...


Ahh duhh you meant Red Cross of Gold


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do you read TRCG books Sugar?
> No, no where that exciting... he does sometimes feel like he has to compete with Mark Andrew for my time though....


Well I am sure is no issue since you love your Hubby,nothing much can compare to that hehe not even Mark from Scotland hehe


----------



## intinst

Well,back to the salt mines tommorrow, guess I better shut down, night all.


----------



## Anju 

intinst sounds like you had some time off, good for you!

I'm calling it quits for the night, almost my bedtime anyway but have to make up some for when I have not read for the last couple of days.  Did get some reading done at the doctors office while waiting, but was interrupted to demo  

keep your shoes handy for the bedbugs y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night.


----------



## Aravis60

Good night all.


----------



## Cindergayle

Good Night to you all.


----------



## intinst

Good night to everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Looks like I am usually the first one and intinst is the last  

Nitey nite - reading time!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona...sleep well


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good Night Dona.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.
Good night Sugar.
Good night Carol.

Good night Intinst.


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight to All and to all a goodnight!


----------



## angelad

Goodnight to everyone in Europe


----------



## drenee

I will say goodnight now.  I'm on my way to the lake for a few days since I'm not allowed to be alone.  Well, not alone for today anyway.  My kids went home.  What a wonderful help they were to me these last few days.  

Happy 4th everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

nite nite deb - have a good weekend!

Think I'll go ahead and check out as well - those of you that are disappearing for the weekend, have a good one and a safe one - the rest of you, see you in the am


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona


----------



## geoffthomas

Goodnight Dona.
Goodnight Deb.
Goodnight Kool.
Goodnight Sugar.

Goodnight Sailor.
Goodnight Susan.
Goodnight Leslie.
Goodnight Ann.

Goodnight Jeff.
Oh heck - goodnight everyone.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Geoff..Sleep well


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all.  Sugar, the coke float was dreamy.  Geoff, night night. Were you sayin'?
Tomorrow is another day..................


----------



## Bren S.

Aww glad you liked it  Good Night Carol..see ya tomorrow


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight all, hope your 4th is a good one. Be safe if anyone is on  vacation


----------



## Bren S.

good night


----------



## Bren S.

Have a good rest of the night


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my friends.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all.
Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, have a fun and safe 4th of July.


----------



## Anju 

oops - didn't realize how late it is, almost 9 pm!  Not much reading time, so better get to it

don't let all the boom booms keep you up, enjoy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Night.
Happy Independence Day.


----------



## Bren S.

Hope everyone slept well


----------



## Anju 

Got Texas Rangers on tv, so gonna get ready to read and watch baseball (drives my DH crazy because I can at least double-task   )

See y'all in the morning, sweet dreams and hope everyone gets back safely.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona


----------



## Bren S.

Sleep well everyone.​







I'm sending a pillow of happy thoughts to create wonderful dreams, a blanket of care to comfort you all night
& a prayer to protect until morning. GOOD NIGHT!! SLEEP TIGHT!! ​


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, may you all have a wonderful slumber.


----------



## Aravis60

Good night, all. I am going to read for a little while and then go to bed. Was reading Dracula, but I might switch to something a little more nighttime-friendly.


----------



## Guest

GOOD NIGHT !!


----------



## Anju 

Cash Pawley said:


> GOOD NIGHT !!


That's not the point Cash - when you check out in the evening or early morning you wish everyone still on the boards and that check in here, pleasant dreams, or some such drivel


----------



## Anju 

okey dokey - time to check out and wish everyone a sweet dream night -


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight to all, hope everyone had a great weekend. I am exhausted I think it will take me a month to catch up on sleep. Fla was fun though   

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok Dona, I wish everyone some special drivel.
lol till it hurts.
Good night all......


----------



## Anju 

Time to catch on what I missed on my Tour de France today - then sweet dream time!

See y'all mananananannaa


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night All


----------



## Bren S.

Have a good evening all 
Good Night


----------



## drenee

Need to get to bed.  Long drive to work in the morning.  
Nite all. 
deb


----------



## Anju 

Nity nite deb - be careful in the morning, do you remember how to drive?

I'm checking out as well - Tour de France rerun is on -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Deb, Dona, Sugar.


----------



## Cowgirl

Sugar...Congrats on reaching 1000+  .... this is the first I noticed...  Good Night!


----------



## geoffthomas

Cowgirl said:


> Sugar...Congrats on reaching 1000+ .... this is the first I noticed... Good Night!


Thanks for the catch Cowgirl.
I noticed yesterday and kept saying to myself: "Self - post congrats to Sugar".
But myself is pretty forgetful.

Congrats Sugar - neat.


----------



## Bren S.

Cowgirl said:


> Sugar...Congrats on reaching 1000+ .... this is the first I noticed... Good Night!


Thanks Cowgirl


----------



## Bren S.

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the catch Cowgirl.
> I noticed yesterday and kept saying to myself: "Self - post congrats to Sugar".
> But myself is pretty forgetful.
> 
> Congrats Sugar - neat.


thanks Geoff


----------



## drenee

I did remember how to drive, Dona.  And it felt so nice to drive, AND be alone.  

Time for me to check out this evening.  I need to put a few things away before I climb into bed.  
Happy posting KB friends.
Nite.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Once more a good night.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Deb
Good Night Geoff
Good Night All


----------



## Anju 

Check y'all in the am


----------



## drenee

Nite Dona.
deb


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head to bed.  
Have a great evening.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Deb, Dona, Sailor, and the rest of you Knights of the Kindle.


----------



## Anju 

Big thunders - better shut it down and unplug!  See y'all in the morning - sweet dreams!


----------



## geoffthomas

sleep well


----------



## Anne

It starting to rain here now. We may get thunder storms here tonight. I think I am off soon to bed anyway. I have my booklight ready just in case.


----------



## drenee

Off to bed as well.  I have been making zucchini bread all afternoon and evening, and I'm more than ready for bed.  Have a great night all.
deb


----------



## Anju 

deb - so glad to see you are feeling so much better to cook all afternoon - now all we need to do is find out what's wrong with you!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona.  I must say I was very tired by the time I was finished last night.  
More blood tests this week.  Hopefully it was an anomaly and the tests come back normal. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Wow, I'm signing off before Dona tonight.  
Nite KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Wow, I'm signing off before Dona tonight.
> Nite KB friends.
> deb


oops - watched the Tour and then read and forgot all about signing out! bad me bad me -


----------



## drenee

Signing off for the evening.  I have a ton of errands to run.  Have a great evening everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

oops deb beat me again and I am checking out    lots of thunders going on so better shut down and unplug - hope we do get some rain tonight, been several days and we do need it.

Y'all have a nice evening and I'll check on you in the mornin'


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.
Tomorrow is the DC meet in Reston, VA.

If you are in the area at 11:30 - be there or be square.

Just sayin.....


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight all!


----------



## Anju 

No thunders, right now, but looks like it might rain.  Didn't get any rain last night, bah.

Shutting down, the tour is on soon and since I missed it earlier today gotta watch it - I will be so glad when this is over and I can get my own life back  

nitey nite y'all


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all..........


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone


----------



## intinst

Guess I'll head for the bed, good night all!


----------



## Bren S.

Have a wonderful evening all.Good Night.


----------



## Anju 

No thunders tonight, it happened at 4 am today - but the tour is on and I can't do this and that at the same time.

Nighty nite y'all


----------



## drenee

I was ready for bed well over an hour ago.  
Have a good evening on KB west coasters, late nighters, and young at heart.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I have had it for this day.
Good night.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all.  tomorrow is another day.................


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I have had it for this day.


Sounds like it wasn't a good day for you, Geoff -- hope tomorrow's better!


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight All!


----------



## Shizu

It will be good night for me in Japan.


----------



## Anju 

Shizu said:


> It will be good night for me in Japan.


How long are you going to be gone? Whereabouts are you? Have a terrific time.


----------



## Shizu

Anju No. 469 said:


> How long are you going to be gone? Whereabouts are you? Have a terrific time.


I'll be in Osaka until mid Aug.


----------



## Anju 

See y'all in the morning - sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## KindTrish

Good Night All,

Time to bundle up it is supposed to get into the low 50's  LOL.


----------



## drenee

I have a ton of things I need to get done.  I have to leave tomorrow to be at a wedding rehearsal and dinner in early afternoon.  Then my mom and I are going to take my sister (wheelchair bound) to the drive-in to see Ice Age 3.  She doesn't know yet.  I hope it doesn't rain.  Saturday is the wedding of my BF's daughter.  And then I am going to work in the Judge's office next week while the secretary is on vacation.  That means getting up every day and getting dressed and going to work.  ACK.  I have not done that in years and years and years, like 20.  And then another wedding the following weekend 4 hours away.  So I have to pack to be gone for 9 days, 5 days of work, 2 weddings, a play at the Creative Arts Center, a bar dinner.  Gesh, I'm tired already.
Have a great night folks.  
deb


----------



## Anne

Good Night everyone


----------



## intinst

Goodnight (morning) everyone!


----------



## Anju 

DH has pulled a muscle in his calf so I will be spending the rest of the pm waiting on him, poor baby  

Catch y'all in the a&m

sweet dreams


----------



## geoffthomas

Time for goodnight.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite y'all, still have headache, expecting more thunders tonite.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona  I hope your headache goes away soon.


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> nitey nite y'all, still have headache, expecting more thunders tonite.


I am sorry you still have a headache. I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Sleep well...I hope this cold I suffer from leaves tonight.


----------



## Anne

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all! Sleep well...I hope this cold I suffer from leaves tonight.


Neversleepawink: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## intinst

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all! Sleep well...I hope this cold I suffer from leaves tonight.


Hope tomorrow is a better day for you, Never!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
A special take care to Neversleeps.

And all of the rest of you too.


----------



## Anne

geoffthomas said:


> Good night all.
> A special take care to Neversleeps.
> 
> And all of the rest of you too.


Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Bren S.

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Good night all! Sleep well...I hope this cold I suffer from leaves tonight.


I hope you feel all better tomorrow


----------



## Bren S.

good night everyone


----------



## intinst

Night, all.


----------



## Bren S.

We are getting some wonderful light rain here tonight.I love the sound of the rain.  
Have a nice night everyone.
Good Night ​


----------



## Anju 

No rain here, as yet and probably not, but going to check out anyway, need to read!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Thanks for the pic Sugar.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Thanks for the well wishes...I do feel better.  Still stuffy, but not to bad.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all.  Tomorrow's a brand new canvas.


----------



## Anju 

Gotta catch the first part of the tour I missed this morning, and then to the Cubbie bb game.

Hopefully I'll be up early enough to catch the beginning of the tour in the morning - no nap today so it will be iffy if I can get up that early again.

Sleep tight y'all, sweet dreams


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

DH is putting on a movie for tonight, so I will say goodnight to all.  Tomorrow may be a Jane Austen sort of day!  (Just a few more posts!)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.


----------



## Anne

Good Night


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night to all who have already gone ot bed...and to all those yet to go.

May we all sleep well tonight.


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight Anne and Geoff! Goodnight sugar enjoy the rain, it is such a peaceful sound while sleeping.


----------



## Anju 

Got the tour to watch, had to leave before it finished this morning, and power outage with big thunder boomers last night, and also my Texas Rangers baseball team is being TELEVISED tonight (very rare).  So checking out for now.

Nitey nite y'all


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Got the tour to watch, had to leave before it finished this morning, and power outage with big thunder boomers last night, and also my Texas Rangers baseball team is being TELEVISED tonight (very rare). So checking out for now.
> 
> Nitey nite y'all


Nitey nite Anju


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Sugar.
Good night Dona.
Good night Anne.
Good night Kool.
Good night Susan.
Good night Neversleeps.
Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mind if I jump in here and say Good night?

I'm really bad about remembering to post in the daily threads, but I'm going to try to do better.


----------



## koolmnbv

Jump in anytime luvmy4, I will always take a peaceful heartfelt "goodnight!"


----------



## koolmnbv

goodnight Geoff, I might turn in early tonight which is not the norm at all!


----------



## Bren S.

Glad this day is done....good night.


----------



## koolmnbv

goodnight sugar!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Sleep well.


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight never and baby never!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

koolmnbv said:


> Goodnight never and baby never!


Awww....thanks!


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night


----------



## Anju 

Reading one of our resident author's books, so gotta get outta here so I won't be up all night.  Got to see all the tour today so no tv tonight just listening to Tipton, Entwistle & Powell - fits the book I am reading  

Sleep well everybody -


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody. Sleep well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Have a wonderful night all!


----------



## koolmnbv

I have a quick question for this thread, Can we say Goodnight in here if we just plan to take a nap?   Just curious.


----------



## Anju 

Barbara Ann - you can do whatever you want!  Have a nice nap!


----------



## Anju 

Gonna call it quits for the night - just finished Red Cross III and need to read something else for a couple of hours.  BTW it is a great series, I didn't care much for the first book, but 2 and 3 had me enthralled  

See y'all in the morning'

Sweet Dreams all


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> Barbara Ann - you can do whatever you want! Have a nice nap!


Thanks dona! The nap was enjoyable and I forgot to post in the Goodmorning thread when I woke up from my nap 

Now its nighttime again and I will be posting here again pretty soon.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I need some good nights tonight. I've spent almost a week in bed with cold, back ache, congestion. I've been a walking Zombie. I felt a little better today, but I'm living on Alka-Seltzer cold Plus and I'm heading for the NyQuil.

Edward C. Patterson

I will say, it's so nice to nd comforting to see that licking kitty avatar again. Sweet dreams.


----------



## koolmnbv

A nightcap of Nyquil to finish the day and help you to feel better Edward. I hope your cold goes away  

Have a goodnight sleep


----------



## Tippy

Man, Edward.  Wouldn't brandy taste better?  Seriously hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow.  Blessings.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm headed there now. Since I'll be sleeping late, just tending some threads for tomorrow, while my eyes were still open. 

Thanks
Ed

_Buona notte, tuttie famiglia di Kindleboards._


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Afraid that Brnady might not mix well with the other meds. Might put me in touch with Chiron the Boatman.

Ed P


----------



## Tippy

LOL!  You have great comebacks!  Sleep well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ed, so jealous of people who can take NyQuil (even though it's one of the most disgusting things I've ever tasted). It has sudafed in it which I can't take. Makes me hallucinate. Hopw you feel better soon.

Good night everybody


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I think I have 2 then - one for you.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Susan in VA

If it helps, you can have my share of the world's Nyquil also. I think it's vile.

Off to bed now, after shaking the sand out of the suitcase and at least _starting _the laundry from our trip. G'night all!


----------



## koolmnbv

Nyquil is terrible but I have to say it always does the trick when  I need it to.


----------



## 1131

Well I'm a whimp today.  2:30 and I'm off to bed.  I have to be back at work at 7


----------



## koolmnbv

imallbs said:


> Well I'm a whimp today. 2:30 and I'm off to bed. I have to be back at work at 7


Goodnight imallbs, hope you have a good day at work.


----------



## Anju 

I've been wondering where you were Ed, extremely quiet, hope you are up and at 'em this morning.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

A bit better Anju today thank you. I felt like the last Act of la Boheme last night, but maybe today shall be Fidelio.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Ed - glad to hear you are ok.  Now to find out how Sailor is, she has been awfully quiet lately  

However, I am shutting it down for the night, see y'all in the morning.

Sweet dreams


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm much better today and I hope Sailor is okay too. 

Ed P


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Glad to hear you are better, Ed.
Sailor, sailor ----- where are you.
Better we hope.
And where is Jeff Hepple?


Good night.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Night all. 

Ed P


----------



## koolmnbv

geoffthomas said:


> Good night all.
> Glad to hear you are better, Ed.
> Sailor, sailor ----- where are you.
> Better we hope.
> And where is Jeff Hepple?
> 
> Good night.


goodnight Geoff


----------



## koolmnbv

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Night all.
> 
> Ed P


Goodnight Edward hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I need some good nights tonight. I've spent almost a week in bed with cold, back ache, congestion. I've been a walking Zombie. I felt a little better today, but I'm living on Alka-Seltzer cold Plus and I'm heading for the NyQuil.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> 
> I will say, it's so nice to nd comforting to see that licking kitty avatar again. Sweet dreams.


Awww, glad to see your back. My kitty missed you, I'm sure.  Good night all, sleep happy dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Glad you're feeling better Ed.

Good night all.


----------



## koolmnbv

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Awww, glad to see your back. My kitty missed you, I'm sure.  Good night all, sleep happy dreams.


Goodnight Never.

All of my dreams lately have been so vivid. NOT always exactly happy but They seem completely real and sometimes crazy. I read somewhere that could be to do with pregnancy but since I love having dreams (weird or otherwise) im good with it.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite y'all checking out -


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

koolmnbv said:


> Goodnight Never.
> 
> All of my dreams lately have been so vivid. NOT always exactly happy but They seem completely real and sometimes crazy. I read somewhere that could be to do with pregnancy but since I love having dreams (weird or otherwise) im good with it.


Lol..its true, I've been having the weirdest dreams too....started at 8 weeks. I usually wake up laughing at how silly they are. Well good night all, my son is ill with fever so I'll be spending the night nursing him to health. He had his physical with his new doc today too...had to get blood drawn while sick, but as always he was brave. He was so brave Daddy and I took him to the store where he picked a remote controlled spider. LOL!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nite all. Back in working order and grinding out a new novel. It's so nice to be away fom the bed . . . but that said, it's to bed for me.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.

And where is Sailor


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> nitey nite y'all checking out -


Goodnight Dona!


----------



## koolmnbv

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol..its true, I've been having the weirdest dreams too....started at 8 weeks. I usually wake up laughing at how silly they are. Well good night all, my son is ill with fever so I'll be spending the night nursing him to health. He had his physical with his new doc today too...had to get blood drawn while sick, but as always he was brave. He was so brave Daddy and I took him to the store where he picked a remote controlled spider. LOL!


Aww poor guy! He sounds like a sweety being so strong  I will be thinking about him,hope he gets feeling better soon.

Have a goodnight. Hope you get a little sleep


----------



## koolmnbv

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Nite all. Back in working order and grinding out a new novel. It's so nice to be away fom the bed . . . but that said, it's to bed for me.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Goodnight Edward



geoffthomas said:


> Good night all.
> 
> And where is Sailor


Goodnight Geoff and I haven't seen sailor or her fun avatars in days.


----------



## Anju 

I just sent Sailor a pm, but it shows she was on last Saturday?  V-A has been missing lately too, but then she has a new job and may not have time.  Hopefully Jeff is working on his book.  Anyone else obviously missing?


----------



## Anju 

okey dokey folks - time to close it up and read!  What a concept  

Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nitey nite all. Had a productive day and now for the dream factory.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night you righteous readers.


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> I just sent Sailor a pm, but it shows she was on last Saturday? V-A has been missing lately too, but then she has a new job and may not have time. Hopefully Jeff is working on his book. Anyone else obviously missing?


I hope all is well with Sailor. I have noticed and missed her bright loving presence


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> okey dokey folks - time to close it up and read! What a concept
> 
> Sweet dreams y'all


Goodnight anju! Sleep tight, hope your book is a good one!


----------



## koolmnbv

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Nitey nite all. Had a productive day and now for the dream factory.
> 
> Ed Patterson





geoffthomas said:


> Good night you righteous readers.


Goodnight Guys, have a good tomorrow!


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight to all, my computer needs to turn off to perform system updates so I guess it's trying to tell me to just go to sleep for a while. 

Maybe I will be back later if I can't seem to fall asleep. Goodnight to all, see everyone in the Goodmorning thread`


----------



## Anju 

Barbara - you need to get your sleep now, it might disappear later?

Reading The Fiery Cross and need to get to the end of this weeks reading so I can get back to Brenden's books, I am ready to start on IV.  Soooo that means, good night y'all.

Glad to have you back Ed, with a good appetite no less


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## koolmnbv

geoffthomas said:


> good night all.


Goodnight Geoff!


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> Barbara - you need to get your sleep now, it might disappear later?
> 
> Reading The Fiery Cross and need to get to the end of this weeks reading so I can get back to Brenden's books, I am ready to start on IV. Soooo that means, good night y'all.
> 
> Glad to have you back Ed, with a good appetite no less


Dona everyday I think about how big of a change my sleeping hours are going to be. It will be good to be on a normal schedule again but hard for adjustment.

Hope you are enjoying Fiery Cross, Have a goodnight!


----------



## Bren S.

Good night all ... rest well.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nighty nite, don;t let the bed bugs bite.

Ed Patterson


----------



## koolmnbv

Sugar said:


> Good night all ... rest well.


Goodnight to sugar


----------



## koolmnbv

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Nighty nite, don;t let the bed bugs bite.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Goodnight to Edward.


----------



## Anju 

Nitey nite all - no bed bugs tonight, I hope  

I'll catch up with you tomorrow.

Sweet Dreams


----------



## intinst

Guess I'll head off to bed, goodnight aii.


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> Nitey nite all - no bed bugs tonight, I hope
> 
> I'll catch up with you tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet Dreams


Goodnight Sweet dreams to Dona!


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> Guess I'll head off to bed, goodnight aii.


Goodnight to intinst!


----------



## Anju 

Waiting for DH to get back from the airport with his parents, who will be here for a week (oh joy   ) for his birthday.  Think I"ll go take a nap since the plane is 1-1/2 hours late leaving Dallas - I am sure I'll be here a lot this next week  

Sweet Dreams y'll


----------



## geoffthomas

I peeked in at the chat room a couple of hours ago.
No one there.

Good night all.


----------



## koolmnbv

Anju No. 469 said:


> Waiting for DH to get back from the airport with his parents, who will be here for a week (oh joy  ) for his birthday. Think I"ll go take a nap since the plane is 1-1/2 hours late leaving Dallas - I am sure I'll be here a lot this next week
> 
> Sweet Dreams y'll


Goodnight Dona


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight Geoff


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight to all Kbers, Hope everyone has a nice relaxing Sunday tomorrow


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night to you all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I shall sleep the sleep of the ages tonight. I got a review today on my new book that will allow me to set a very weary task aside, at long last and my angels shall sing me to sleep and call me to their kisses once again.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night and Sweet Dreams Everyone.​


----------



## intinst

Got my MRI for my knee in the am so guess I'll check out now, Good night all!


----------



## Susan in VA

Hope it's good news, intinst!


----------



## koolmnbv

geoffthomas said:


> Good night to you all.


Goodnight to geoff



Edward C. Patterson said:


> I shall sleep the sleep of the ages tonight. I got a review today on my new book that will allow me to set a very weary task aside, at long last and my angels shall sing me to sleep and call me to their kisses once again.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Goodnight to edward. Congrats on your book review.



Sugar said:


> Good Night and Sweet Dreams Everyone.


Godnight to sugar


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> Got my MRI for my knee in the am so guess I'll check out now, Good night all!


Goodnight Intinst, I will also hope for good news!


----------



## Bren S.

See you all tomorrow ​


----------



## koolmnbv

Goodnight Sugar, dont forget to blow out the candle before falling asleep


----------



## drenee

Goodnight to all.  I need to pack and straigten up my apartment.  I actually have to go to work the next three days, and I will be staying at my mom's.  
Have a good evening.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nite all.

Ed P


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  Keep us posted...literally.  Your results are our results...we're family...good luck.  Besides, you can't be out of commission for any little ole' knee thing; we need you on the infinity thread.  Seriously, you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## intinst

Got some results back today: two small tears, bursitis, arthritis, fluid on the joint, couple of loose pieces floating inside and a ganglion cyst on the back side, but hey! Its not bone on bone so won't need to worry about knee replacement! (yet)
Gonna give it up and go to bed, Night All!


----------



## sjc

Gee, is that all?  Lol. Glad you don't have to go for a replacement.  My mother has had both replaced; her right one twice.  It sucks.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sounds like they've covering all the bases with that diagnosis.  Hope they can fix at least some of that list!!


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.


----------



## drenee

I think I've waited long enough to go to sleep.  I shouldn't wake up at 3 or 4a.m. 
I don't have to be in court until 9:30 in the morning, so I can sleep in a bit.  
That's the plan anyway.
Nite all.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night.  A cup of hot tea (decaf), my kindle, in my soft cozy bed.  MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm..........


----------



## intinst

Heading for the bed, good night, everyone.


----------



## intinst

since I am falling asleep in this chair, I believe I shall hobble to the bedroom for the remainder of my beauty rest. Good Night all.


----------



## vwkitten

Me too -- on the falling asleep thing....


----------



## Anju 

glad to be back on line -
have had thunders all afternoon, south of the lake, but don't want to take any chances so will shut down for Sunday night.  

What's the last word on your knee intinst?  surgery? therapy? pain? no many many hours of work for awhile?

nitey nite y'all


----------



## intinst

I go to see the surgeon Aug. 19, will know my options then. Am going to try to curtail my overtime as much as I can till then, but will have to do some extra hours.


----------



## Anju 

more clouds and some boomers, not gonna hope for rain tho - won't get it  
that being said
gonna shut it down now, also have to read a DTB for book klub so gonna do that

nite everyone sweet dreams!


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Night all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vwkitten

night night... no really... have to go to bed... putting keyboard down... really...


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed, Good Night, all!


----------



## Anju 

Time to read - the football game is blacked out here hmmm, don't know why, oh well it is pre-season

Catch you in the morning.  Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

what game dona:  Have you checked the team site. . .you can probably watch the graphical representation.

'Skins are playing the Ravens tonight -- watching it now -- my son called earlier today to find out what channel it might be on.  But he's up in NJ so it probably won't be on up there. . . .


----------



## drenee

Pittsburgh is playing Arizona tonight.  No blackouts.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night feetsball game lovers.


----------



## Cindergayle

Good night all


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night KBers ​


----------



## vwkitten

Okay, when my new replies lists shorts out, I know it's time to go to bed.... I hate insomnia nights... but hey, at least I can read through them.


----------



## geoffthomas

missed you sugar.


----------



## Anju 

Catch y'all in the mornin' that is if you are not off for a fun weekend with no computer  

Sweet Dreams - don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## drenee

Good night.  Time to read a book instead of the Boards.  
Have a great evening everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

ditto deb


----------



## Kathy

Going to bed. Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night Deb.
Good Night Dona.
Good night Susan.
Good night Ed.
Good night Kool (hope all is well).
Good night Never.
Good night Sugar (why have you limited your posts?).
Good night all my other caring friends.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Goodnight hoffthaoma and all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anne

GoodNight Everyone .


----------



## Susan in VA

Good night Geoff, and all you other night owls!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot! Hoot!

ECP


----------



## Anju 

Ed - at that time of the am all the owls are a sleepin'  

nite y'all, readin' time


----------



## drenee

I am off to bed as well.  
nite KB friends.
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hoot! Hoot! My owl never sleeps, and


Spoiler



In China they whisper again


. 

Nite all.
Productive evening.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hoot! Hoot! My owl never sleeps,


This morning I went to DD's new school to give them yet more completed forms, and found out that their mascot is an owl. I'll be seeing owls everywhere for the next few years....  

G'night all!


----------



## Anju 

Nite nite owl - happy hunting

sweet dreams for the rest of you guys


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The Owl never sleeps. Hoot Hoot!

(Yawn - falls of his perch)

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## Anju 

I have just toooooo many books to read!  So going to cut it short early tonight.  Don't know what I'll do when baseball season is over    Never did get any of my DTB read for my book club this Friday - ARGHHHHH - oh well my kindle books are better.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Everyone


----------



## Anju 

Goody goody goody another maybe sorta rainy evening with boomers!  TV going in and out - so think I'll shut down the computer and read some more Diana Gabaldon - 

sweet dreams y'all

BTW Glad to hear the knee is doing better intinst - looks like Geoff is doing all your extra hours at work, and you don't even work at the same company


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.
16 hours today. Now I get to drive home.
Salaried so no extra for proposal hours.
Catch you on the sunny side.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

geoffthomas said:


> good night all.
> 16 hours today. Now I get to drive home.
> Salaried so no extra for proposal hours.
> Catch you on the sunny side.
> 
> Just sayin......


Oh boy do I remember those proposal hours/days! you have my complete and total sympathy!


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good night ,you all. am going to bed with Kindle, putting on the TV and watch the Sox beat the pants off the Yankees


----------



## Anju 

Go Sox!!! 'cept when they are playing the Rangers!  My DH said we have to be for the yanks tonight because of the wild card race - NO WAY!!!!

I'm going to check out as well - if you don't come back over the weekend hope you have a good one, and if you are here tomorrow I'll see you then.

Watch out for the bed bugs, but hopefully the owl will get 'em


----------



## geoffthomas

Hooray.
I got to go home at 5pm today. And no more work for the weekend.
I can act like a human again.

Good night all - sleep well.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona, km, and Geoff.

Good Night All. Sleep well


----------



## Anju 

More boomers this evening - wow 3 partial days of rain!  We need it, drought all around us.  Going to unplug because of the boomers, and read - how unusual  

Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## Anju 

Hey - no one else going to sleep

Gonna watch the Sox beat the Yanks - and read Book 4 of the Knights - catchyall in la manananana


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Sleep well.


----------



## drenee

I will say my good night and head to bed.  I hope I can stay awake longer tonight than last night.  I didn't even make it through one chapter.    
deb


----------



## Anju 

That's another problem deb - if I am reading something good, I cannot get to sleep, sometimes I actually read so I can stay awake, during ball games, etc.

Time to shut it down for the evening, sweet dreams y'all


----------



## drenee

Nite, Dona.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.


----------



## Anju 

See y'all in the am - reading three different books now, not sure which one will be chosen for tonight.

Sweet dreams


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night All. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Once again, good night.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am off to bed to read. I have to get up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Anju 

checking out later than usual tonight - but nothing to get me up early in the morning - nothing usually does anyway  

See you in the morning.  Don't let the bed bugs bite y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

good night dona.
good night anne.
And the rest of you out there.


----------



## Anju 

So far not much going on with the boards, everyone is working toooooo hard!  So think I"ll get with it and read some more of one of the 3 books I am reading.  Tomorrow is Friday isn't it?  I get so confused  

Hope every one else gets some sleep, seems as if no one say good night on a consistent basis any more except Geoff so y'all watch out for those owls hoot hoot - and bed bugs

(where's Never?)


----------



## Anju 

Been a nice cool day, no rain but acting like it.  Still cool, gonna fix a cup of hot tea and curl up with my kindle while we watch the Blue Jays and Boston battle it out.  Don't know who I am for, a Sox fan but want the Rangers to make the wild card (LOL LOL)

Nitey nite everyone that is here.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite -
I'm not gonna kill this thread!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night Dona.
And everyone else.


----------



## akpak

I get to go to bed shortly. The sooner I go to bed, the sooner it's tomorrow. The sooner it's tomorrow, the sooner I get to pack. The sooner I get to pack, the sooner I get to get on a plane to Seattle. The sooner I get on a plane to Seattle, the sooner I get to go shopping. The sooner I spend two days shopping, the sooner I get to see my sweetie again who's going to meet me there after a week in Vegas with his parents.

So yes. Good night!


----------



## Anju 

akjak said:


> I get to go to bed shortly. The sooner I go to bed, the sooner it's tomorrow. The sooner it's tomorrow, the sooner I get to pack. The sooner I get to pack, the sooner I get to get on a plane to Seattle. The sooner I get on a plane to Seattle, the sooner I get to go shopping. The sooner I spend two days shopping, the sooner I get to see my sweetie again who's going to meet me there after a week in Vegas with his parents.
> 
> So yes. Good night!


I am s worn out from reading that post think I'll shut it down and finish my book LOL


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nite all.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

good night friends.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

night-night


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone,


----------



## Anju 

Well - since I have been AWOL a couple of days seems as if no one has been sleeping.  I'm not going to sleep just yet, but will check our now, do have some reading to do and dinner to cook and on and on and on - no rest for the retired


----------



## geoffthomas

once more - good night.


----------



## Anne

Good Night it is my first night staying in Spring Lake N,J, I am sitting on my Private porch . The porch is near the pool. The bottom of the pool is all lit up. I am going to sit here for a little while and read. It so  nice here. I will be here to Sunday morning.


----------



## Anju 

Those of you not taking a long weekend away from KB - nite nite
Those of you taking a long weekend - have a terrific time - take pictures - and be safe.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Posting this about (a cross-post)
Peg is out of the ICU and they got the clot. She's on the mend. Thanks for all the prayers. I spoke with her tonight and told her that everyone was pulling for Peg of the Red Pencil. She wept, so full was her heart - and so is mine, dear friends. So is mine. Her husband brought her some reading - I needn't tell her which author, but needless to say, I told her if she needed her red pencil, she would be making up an already published work.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju 

Again Ed - glad to hear Peg is doing better.

Hope y'all have a good weekend, I'll check you out in the morning.  Need to find something to read   for the rest of the evening.  I am reading one good book that is not kindelized and am losing interest


----------



## geoffthomas

good friday night all.
perhaps we will try the saturday night chat again?


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I went out to dinner tonight and had  Risotto with Chicken and Mushrooms. It was so good. I shared a bottle of wine with a nice couple at the next table. A wine store in town was having wine tasting at the restaurant. We like one of the wines and decided to get a bottle to share. The restaurant was one where you BYOB. There was about maybe 1/2 bottle of wine left and the couple did not want it so they gave it to me to take. I was a little scared walking back to the hotel. It had gotten dark and  even though there were street lights they were not very bright. I had to cross a wooden foot bridge and the lights were out. Then I had to walk down a path next to the lake that was not well lit. I was thinking if I had fallen with the bottle of wine. People would think tlhat I had to much to drink and that is why I fell. I did not fall and got back to the hotel okay. Tommorrow is my last day in Spring Lake. I go home on Sunday.


----------



## intinst

Good night, all. Supposed to work Saturday night, but may get the rest of the weekend, it would be nice.
Wow, two day in a row without going to work, what a concept!


----------



## Anju 

After a day of tennis, foot ball, soccer (aka futbol), golf, foot ball, baseball, I am going to call it quits!  Actually I read while DH channel surfs.


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> After a day of tennis, foot ball, soccer (aka futbol), golf, foot ball, baseball, I am going to call it quits! Actually I read while DH channel surfs.


Anju, I trust you didn't _play_ all those yourself....


----------



## Anne

Good Night it is my last night in Spring Lake. At this time tomorrow I will be back home. They had a Labor Day Party at the Pool today. It was fun. Some one I met who lives in Spring Lake told me about a Mary Higgins Clark book that takes place in Spring Lake. It one of the ones I missed and have not read. It is called On the Street Were You Live. It is on Kindle. I downloaded it tonight and started reading it. I want to start and read it while I am still here in Spring Lake. I have a Great time. I hate to go home tomorrow. I will miss sitting on my porch.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

I actually went to chat last night, but no one way there    Guess it was too early   But not up late tonight, so see y'all in the am.  Reading Raising Jake - quite good, but would like to finish it so I can get onto something else.

sweet dreams y'all


----------



## Anne

Goodnight I came back from Spring Lake today . I am tried and have a slight headache. I am going to go to bed. I hope I can read a little before I go to sleep.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night All.
Sleep Well.
Holiday for most of us tomorrow.


----------



## Anju 

Reading The Palmyra Impact - gotta finish it!  See y'all mananananannnaa

nitey nite


----------



## intinst

Heading off to sleep, good night, all.


----------



## Anju 

Reading a DTB - it is available for kindle but not sure I care if it is in my "library" so will suffer through, it's part of my DTB Klub - so need to MAKE myself hold it and read better get to it  

Sweet Dreams everyone!


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone. I'm off to ice my ankle and read a little before bed (I ran into a dry cleaning rack at school and now my ankle is all swollen).


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry to hear about your ankle.  I hope it's better by morning.
Nite everyone.
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good night, friends.

Just finished listening to our President's speach. Now off to happy dreams


----------



## Anju 

Finished the book I was reading - dumb book, glad I didn't download it.  Won't be able to go to my book club next week so no more worries about reading all the books.  Got several on my kindle I want to read.  First Contact is for this coming week-end so until then other stuff.

Nite y'all


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Dona.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Night Everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Night, Friends

I am going to bed to kuddle with my Kindle (Oh, yes....and hubby, too)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Night.


----------



## Anju 

End of the weekend - back to work, some kind or another.  Hope you enjoyed your two day weekend intinst!

Catch y'all in the morning, got a lotta reading to do.

Sweet Dreams


----------



## geoffthomas

Goodnight all.
Sunday and the weekend are over.


----------



## Anju 

Reading First Contact - absolutely will _*not*_ stay up until 2 am this time 

Sweet dreams all


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I'm in the Omnibus, Anju and can guarantee a late stay up, but I have some serious writing tonight before I can head for the kreelan home world.

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Mike writes page-turners alright.
Good night Dona and Ed - Try not to dream of blue girls with sharp talons.


----------



## Anju 

Radar shows some storms, wind is up, I'm reading THREE! books, think I better settle down and read before the electricity goes out - oh wait I have my mighty brite - yee haw

Don't let them bugs getcha tonite


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Night all

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Bren S.

good night everyone


----------



## NogDog

3:54am...finally got the *#[email protected]#$! JavaScript function to work...now I can go to bed.

Of course, I probably won't be able to fall asleep, so I'll have to read for half an hour or so...


----------



## Anju 

Good thing I shut it down when I did last night!  Lots of big big boomers and blackouts, would hate for my computer to have problems even if it is on a regulator.

No rain for tonight, but I really need to finish at least one of the books I am reading - got four in the stack now - have to finish them all before I start another  

Hope Harvey has had a terrific birthday


----------



## drenee

I have had a very long week already.  I'm going to go to bed with my DTB of Bank Shot.  I could use a bit of humor.  
Nite all.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Finished one - three to do - DTB book club mananana - UGH!  

Nitey nite y'all, only one more day until week-end and Geoff can work in the yard


----------



## geoffthomas

That is right Dona.
And it promises to be nice enough to get a lot done.
Have a good night.


----------



## Anju 

Major headache and weird eyeballs, think I'll close it down for the night, not even read, just sit like a veg and watch a yucky baseball game (don't get me wrong I love baseball, but the teams are yucky   )  maybe through my eyelids


----------



## Anju 

seems quiet today on the board, so think I'll see what I can do about those blue women -


----------



## Anju 

Finished In Her Name: First Contact, thought I would go to Dan Brown's, but all the negativism has me thinking of The Ezekial Code.  Hope it's not an all nighter!

Sweet dreams to the rest of you - I kept dreaming about Thanksgiving last night


----------



## Anju 

Guess I'm the only one sleeping around here  

niteynite y'all


----------



## drenee

Nite Dona.  

deb


----------



## intinst

Good night, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Love the avatar intinst -

Soooo I'm not the only one around here   seems like it tho, gets sorta lonely  

See y'all in the morning - sweet dreams y'all


----------



## intinst

When I sign off between two and four AM, I have a hard time deciding which thread to use, this one or the good morning thread, so many times don't do either.


----------



## Anju 

I have been on here way too much today, need to finish my book, which won't be until tomorrow at the rate I'm going.  Intinst - you post in either one, just as long as you post!  It's just everyone forgets about this thread except me      When you do your thing in the early am it's difficult to tell if you are coming or going - probably difficult for you as well.

hugs everyone and sweet dreams -


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Love the avatar intinst -
> 
> Soooo I'm not the only one around here  seems like it tho, gets sorta lonely
> 
> See y'all in the morning - sweet dreams y'all


That's the way it gets for me in the Infinity thread.


----------



## drenee

I know you feel like you're alone, Dona.  But it's very comforting to me to know you've said good morning each morning, and told us good night each night.  
Thank you.  I'll try to do better and post here with you.

I guess I'll head to bed now also and do a bit of reading.  I started Emma last night.  And I've been anxious to get to it today.
Nite KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Probably not gonna rain but got big boomers going so while the football game is on going to finish The Ezekiel Code and shut down and unplug, not necessarily in that order  .

Have a good evening and see y'all in the morning.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> I have been on here way too much today, need to finish my book, which won't be until tomorrow at the rate I'm going. Intinst - you post in either one, just as long as you post! It's just everyone forgets about this thread except me    When you do your thing in the early am it's difficult to tell if you are coming or going - probably difficult for you as well.
> 
> hugs everyone and sweet dreams -


Nite Ms. Anju! We love you bunches!

HUGS!


----------



## intinst

Good night, all.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Good night, all.


Intinst, when DO you SLEEP


----------



## drenee

He hasn't checked in on the Good Morning thread yet.  So I'm assuming now.  He mentioned recently his hours were so crazy he never knew whether to post on the good morning or good night thread.
deb


----------



## intinst

Good morning everyone. Took the DW out for breakfast and a little shopping. It's a beautiful day here in Arkansas. Be safe, all.


Meredith Sinclair said:


> Intinst, when DO you SLEEP


Usually sometime between two and ten AM


----------



## Anju 

More boomers - rainy season is almost over!  No rain for over 2 weeks - sure could use it though.  Think I better just turn off, unplug and start Echo in the Bone.

The electricity here is subject to going out during big thunderstorms,and we have found out how much we can save on our electric bill by unplugging everything.

sweet dreams everyone -


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

No, tonight we have the darkness of the midnight soul.

Ed P


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good night.  I'm posting too many off topic posts tonight.  So it's better if I just go read.  
I need to finish up the books I'm reading so I can start fresh for the month of October.  
Good night good friends. 
deb


----------



## Aravis60

Good night, everyone. Sweet dreams!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

I am going to put myself to bed now. I hope everyone enjoys a restful night


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite-Nite everyone... I have been dozing on and off since 6:30 PM! I am finally crashing!


----------



## drenee

Even after a Dr. Pepper?  Wow, that would keep me up.

Nite Meredith.  Sweet dreams.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Even after a Dr. Pepper? Wow, that would keep me up.
> 
> Nite Meredith. Sweet dreams.
> deb


Oh, actually, it WAKES me up on time! I have to get up @ 5 AM for work sooo, I drink about 6 oz. D. P. and hit the hay... I wake up on time everytime! Without it... I sometimes sleep thru the alarm! 

Still up because DD HAD to look at Intinst's thread... That's what she calls it... of course I monitor which ones she gets to look at. 

Nite... really going this time.


----------



## drenee

Nite again, Meredith.  

I'm signing off as well.  Have to finish Emma before October 1st.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Meredith and Deb sleep well.


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone. I am worn out and can barely keep my eyes open. Have a great night.


----------



## 911jason

G'nite all!

=)


----------



## Anju 

Got so caught up in my Echo in the bones I forgot to check out   last night.  Won't make that mistake tonight - enough computer time today, I need to read!  and I wonder why my battery keeps needing to be fed  

Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## kevindorsey

good evening and good night to some of ya


----------



## drenee

Need to get some reading done.  And I need to be up at 4 in the morning.
Nite all.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Oh NO!  You had better forget about reading! Nite Deb.


----------



## 911jason

G'nite deb!


----------



## Aravis60

Good night everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night friends.


----------



## Anju 

Not much time today to be on the boards, will try to catch up tomorrow - no errands or to do's scheduled.  No time to read today either, so gonna get with it  

Nite everyone - hope you got up in time today deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

G'Night All... I need some rest.


----------



## intinst

Good Night, all. (really for the second time, I had to come home early from work and go to bed, Stupid virus.


----------



## Anju 

intinst - hope you are feeling better    My sister is fighting the same virus you are, or a cousin anyway.  I really feel for both of you, and all other KBers who are puny.

Cannot put this stupid book down!  Will be so glad when I finish it and can get back to my real life - reading lots of other books.  Soooo will get with it.  Going to Guadalajara tomorrow so not much time for reading until we get home, Costco run.

Sweet dreams everyone, and all of you that are not well -  please GET WELL !


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Good Night, all. (really for the second time, I had to come home early from work and go to bed, Stupid virus.


Oh NO INtinst!  YOU go rest and get better... If I knew how, I'd send you some chicken soup!


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> intinst - hope you are feeling better  My sister is fighting the same virus you are, or a cousin anyway. I really feel for both of you, and all other KBers who are puny.
> 
> Cannot put this stupid book down! Will be so glad when I finish it and can get back to my real life - reading lots of other books. Soooo will get with it. Going to Guadalajara tomorrow so not much time for reading until we get home, Costco run.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone, and all of you that are not well - please GET WELL !


Anju: What Book are you reading?


----------



## Anne

intinst said:


> Good Night, all. (really for the second time, I had to come home early from work and go to bed, Stupid virus.


I am sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Yea, what book is it Well, guess i had better hit the hay! Nite everyone!


----------



## intinst

It's kind of dead here, and the cough medicine is kicking in, so I guess I'll say Good Night , all.


----------



## drenee

I'm saying good nite early only because I probably won't be back on today, or tomorrow, and probably not till Sunday evening.  Heading to the lake for the weekend, and only very slow dialup there.  
Should be able to get some great reading time in.

Dona, I did get in up in plenty of time the other morning.  I actually do better getting up that early.  
Have a great weekend everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I'm reading Echo in the Bones - the "last" of the Outlander Series, a little more than half way through it.  But I now have the weekend of finish it.  THEN off to read the fourth book of Distant Cousin.  and THEN - don't know.

Will stay on KB for a bit, but then will read until I can't keep my eyes open any longer    No reason to gt up early in the am, kids won't be in the way going to school, traffic will be minimal so walk will be ok.

Intinst, feeling better?  Yep you need chicken soup.


----------



## Anju 

No virus - major headache - no reading - check y'all in the morning

HUGS everyone


----------



## 911jason

Take 2 aspirin and call me post in the morning.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> No virus - major headache - no reading - check y'all in the morning
> 
> HUGS everyone


Oooooooh... I'm so sorry Anju, I had a major headache a couple of weeks ago and had to take off of work...  Hope you are better soon, get some sleep.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey I hope you all feel better tomorrow.

Hugs all around.

Good night.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good Nite all...


----------



## intinst

Time for beddy bye, good night all!


----------



## Anju 

Since I am blocked by Amazon for buying any more books BOOOOO - copyright? - I have a bunch to read and since I have not read lately - even behind on my OYB reading - think I'll see if I can read tonight, but no big rush, don't want another headache!  Not fun!  Thanks for your words of  thoughtfulness y'all

Glad you will be feeling up to going back to work intinst - take it easy tho and don't overdo!

Nitey nite y'all


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Since I am blocked by Amazon for buying any more books BOOOOO - copyright? - I have a bunch to read and since I have not read lately - even behind on my OYB reading - think I'll see if I can read tonight, but no big rush, don't want another headache! Not fun! Thanks for your words of thoughtfulness y'all
> 
> Glad you will be feeling up to going back to work intinst - take it easy tho and don't overdo!
> 
> Nitey nite y'all


Blocked from Amazon from buying anymore books?


----------



## 911jason

Yes, I read another thread here and again on Mobileread about users outside the US all of a sudden being denied purchases from the Kindle store. Even though they are using accounts they've always used with gift cards.


----------



## Anne

911jason said:


> Yes, I read another thread here and again on Mobileread about users outside the US all of a sudden being denied purchases from the Kindle store. Even though they are using accounts they've always used with gift cards.


Wow I did not read about that. Thanks for letting me know. I do not think that that if fair.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sleep well all, hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Miss Merri.
Dona sleep well.
Deb take care of yourself.
Neversleeps - give us an update soon.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 911jason

Anne said:


> Wow I did not read about that. Thanks for letting me know. I do not think that that if fair.


There's already a workaround, see this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=14288.0;topicseen


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night all.
> Miss Merri.
> Dona sleep well.
> Deb take care of yourself.
> Neversleeps - give us an update soon.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Goodnight Everyone. Night Geoff, Nite Intinst, Deb, 911 Jason, Susan, Dona, Anne & Neversleepsawink, hope everyone gets plenty of rest... Tomorrow is MONDAY already!


----------



## 911jason

Goodnight Meredith!!! Your Monday=My Saturday... woohoo!!! Oh sorry... =(


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> Goodnight Meredith!!! Your Monday=My Saturday... woohoo!!! Oh sorry... =(


Yea, but I got MY Saturday FIRST!!!!!


----------



## Anne

GoodNight Meredith  Geoff, Nite Intinst, Deb, 9.11 Jason, Susan, Dona, & Neversleepsawin.


----------



## 911jason

Goodnight Anne!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

good night sleep tight everyone ...


----------



## drenee

I've been on KB for about 3 hours now.  I'm not even close to being caught up after missing a few days, but I've been up since 4:30, drove 2 hours to work, and now it's time to head to bed and read, read, read.  I would like to finish Emma this week if possible.  I'm 49% done.  
Have a really great evening KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Think I'll join you deb, only in my own bed  , don't want to make a long trip just to read    Got behind on my OYB reading this weekend and finally almost sorta caught up on that.  Started Distant Cousin #4 and need to get back in it.

Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## 911jason

Good night ladies... good to see you back deb, still wondering if you tried any purchases today Dona..?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

geoffthomas said:


> Good night all.
> Miss Merri.
> Dona sleep well.
> Deb take care of yourself.
> Neversleeps - give us an update soon.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Sleep well all! I will give a update soon, so far baby is great and I've just entered my six month! YAY!!!!


----------



## Anju 

911jason said:


> Good night ladies... good to see you back deb, still wondering if you tried any purchases today Dona..?


Hi Jason - just went and finally found one I might want, for .01 that I bought just fine. Didn't even have to use your workaround. Might need that for another problem I am having though. Thanks.


----------



## 911jason

Oh good, I wonder if it truly was just a glitch then? For the sake of all you International Kindlers, I sure hope so!


----------



## Anju 

okey dokey folks - Brendan's party just wore me out so think I'll call it quits tonight and go back to DC #4 and see what problems Ana get's herself into and how she gets out - of course, that is after the baseball game!

sweet dreams


----------



## drenee

Reading time.  Have a great nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## 911jason

You too deb!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite all! I was a'partying with Dona & Intinst at Brendan's place... so "happy" I gotta get to bed...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
And good night to the birthday boy - Brendan.
And his biggest fan.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

BIGGEST?!!!! Hmph! (*hands on hips, tapping foot)   WHO told you? I am walking about 8-12 miles a day to try to lose weight...


----------



## 911jason

geoffthomas said:


> Good Night all.
> And good night to the birthday boy - Brendan.
> And his biggest #1 fan.


Don't worry Geoff, I got your back.


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> Don't worry Geoff, I got your back.


Good save Jason, We do need to watch out for one another! Think I am going to head off to bed in a short, Good night all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you, Jason.


----------



## Anju 

Even though rainy season is not "officially" over, everyone seems to think it is over.  Saying that - there are boomers out there, doubt if they will get here, but going to shut it down and see if I can finish DC #4.

nitey nite all


----------



## drenee

Good night east coast friends.  
All of you who stay up later, have fun.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you, Jason.


It's ok, Geoff, I still Love ya! Hugs... yea, good lookin' out for him JASON... BTW... do you EVER sleep? You are all over the place! 

Night all!


----------



## 911jason

I am usually asleep from about 7 or 8am Pacific until 2 or 3pm. I hang out here many evenings with my laptop while watching sports or other stuff with my wife and kids... then check in on my breaks while at work.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's an addictive place, isn't it?


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I think that Jason and Intinst work the same hours.
But I don't imagine that they do the same work.

Clearly they are both individuals of high character and incredible discernment.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 911jason

Awwww... thanks Geoff! =)


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah I think that Jason and Intinst work the same hours.
> But I don't imagine that they do the same work.
> 
> _Clearly they are both individuals of high character and incredible discernment._
> Just sayin.....


Thank you, Geoff. So good of you to have noticed. 

That's the first time anyone has applied those descriptive terms to me!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

okay gotta actually study now. lol. Night!


----------



## Anju 

character and incredible - that's our intinst

Glad to have you back VA - working and studying hard?

The boomers last night caused rain all day long!  Soft and gentle but still daytime rain, very unusual.  Going to close it down for now and read.  Don't know what I've done all day but it hasn't been reading


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good nite.  
deb


----------



## 911jason

Don't let the bed-bugs bite deb... =)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

nite...I gotta get up early!


----------



## Anju 

Hope you got up on time this morning Meredith.

I'm feeling better, had to hand over my t'ai chi class to my "assistant" (the only one who has an idea of what to do) and been doing nothing today but reading and napping.  Will read some more tonight and see y'all in the morning.

Sweet Dreams everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday Night.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju  No. 469 said:


> Hope you got up on time this morning Meredith.
> 
> I'm feeling better, had to hand over my t'ai chi class to my "assistant" (the only one who has an idea of what to do) and been doing nothing today but reading and napping. Will read some more tonight and see y'all in the morning.
> 
> Sweet Dreams everyone.


Oh I did Dona, thanks for your concern. I did, however fall asleep at about 6 PM and forced myself to get up at about 8:30 PM to do some more posting.

Good nite all.


----------



## Anju 

All the windows closed and blankies on the bed.  Having to read a non-kindle book, but should finish quickly and go back to a kindle book  

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Just put on an extra quilt. Cannot wait to get into bed with Kindle.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite nite...


----------



## 911jason

Good night Meredith... =)


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## 911jason

C'ya Jeff, have a good night!


----------



## Anju 

Finished my DTB this afternoon -sure wish it had been kindelized there were several words I woulda looked up, but not enough to get the dictionary and check them out.  Besides don't even know if I have a dictionary other than soft copy.

Going to read one of Lynn Bullman's stories, or something similar short to "clean the palete" before I start on something else.

Sorry for all you working stiff's, it's Monday tomorrow!


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sorry for all you working stiff's, it's Monday tomorrow!


But it's also a Federal Holiday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Susan.
I don't get to go to the Fed Govt office.
I have to "work" instead. (at home)

Good Night.


----------



## Anju 

It's a big holiday here as well, just didn't realize it    Ok - so you guys rae going to have two Mondays this week, luckily onlly one Friday  

Got the Thorndyke bundle, lots of vocabulary enhancing words in it, slow reading, but so far enjoyable so will get with it.

Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## geoffthomas

Well between Columbus Day and Canadian Thanksgiving I am worn out celebrating.
Can't wait to go back to work tomorrow.

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

I'm in my hotel room, jamas on, tucked in with a hot cup of tea and a book.  It's reading time for me. 
Nite all,
deb


----------



## Anju 

Whatcha reading deb?  I got the bundle of Dr. Thorndyke's books, quite interesting.  Wish I had a K2 for looking up some of the words, the K1 does take awhile, just glad it's not a DTB    But I am gonna fix me a cuppa tea and curl up with Stevie Ray Vaughn and read (difficult to do when I am bouncing around but that's what DH wants tonight since there are no sports on)

Nity nite y'all


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good nite... I am soooo sleeeeeepy...


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I'm in my hotel room, jamas on, tucked in with a hot cup of tea and a book. It's reading time for me.
> Nite all,
> deb


 Were are you deb?


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Whatcha reading deb? I got the bundle of Dr. Thorndyke's books, quite interesting. Wish I had a K2 for looking up some of the words, the K1 does take awhile, just glad it's not a DTB  But I am gonna fix me a cuppa tea and curl up with Stevie Ray Vaughn and read (difficult to do when I am bouncing around but that's what DH wants tonight since there are no sports on)
> 
> Nity nite y'all


I have the Dr Throndyke's Book too. I have not started to read it yet.


----------



## Anju 

Not sure what I am going to read tonight, something short and fluffy probably.  But it's time to shut it all down and head for the sofa, pup, and kindle.

Sweet Dreams everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Good night everyone!

TGIF


----------



## drenee

Dona, I was reading Number 11 of the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich, hardback version.
I was in Beckley, WV.  Had a great conference.  
Now I'm home and I can't sleep.  Gesh.  
I've been up for a couple of hours, catching up on some posts and trying to get sleepy.  
I think I'll try going back to bed and getting a couple more hours before I have to go 
to the hospital for some additional views from my mammogram a couple weeks ago.
Hope everyone is sleeping better than I am.
deb


----------



## 911jason

Don't forget to keep your feet out of the way this time deb! =)


----------



## drenee

LOL.  Thanks, Jason.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

How did your consultation go deb?  Been thinking of you all day.

Reading Templo Rubato and just gotta check out early, probably be a late night to finish up.

Sweet dreams all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for asking, Dona.  They took a lot of views, and the radiologist
told me to call my doctor on Monday.  I've never had that happen before,
so I'm a bit worried.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

deb - if he said to wait until Monday I wouldn't worry all that much.  Could be he wants to be sure your feet are ok    I'll add you to your Aunt's prayer in any case.


----------



## Anju 

Gonna check out early - just too many books to read, particularly while the Angles tromp on the dreaded yanks.

Stay warm!  Get those snuggies out


----------



## 911jason

Yep deb, you're right next to Aunt Betty on the list now... =)


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Jason.

I'm going to sign off for the night and read for a while.  
Early morning tomorrow.  
Have fun, KB friends.
deb


----------



## KathyluvsKindle

Good Night. It has been snowing here all afternoon. Certainly hope it stops by morning and all evidence is gone. It is just too early for this weather!

Going to bed to cuddle with Kindle


----------



## Anju 

Going to call it quits as well - reading a DTB, not sure I will continue it, it is too difficult to hold and read that tiny tiny print  

Sweet warm dreams y'all -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.
Deb, hope all is well soon.


----------



## drenee

Two hours ago I looked at the clock and thought I should go finish up my library books
since they are due tomorrow.  But we have so many international newbies and I am loving 
sharing all of their excitement.  
Nite all.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

Nite y'all, need to see what Fr. Brown is up to tonight.  Love those free omnibus'


----------



## drenee

Another early morning tomorrow.  
Leaving for work at 5:30. 
The good thing is I'm loving the audio books 
I downloaded from my library onto my iPod. 
So I'm looking forward to the trip in the morning.
I need to go figure out what I'm going to wear, 
and read a bit before going to bed.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

deb - Hope all goes smoothly tonight and you get a good book to read, or are reading a good one.  I'm going to check out as well, just finished a book that will probably give me nightmares, so want to start something smooth and sweet.


----------



## Anju 

Guess deb won't be around for awhile with her BF having surgery tomorrow, hopefully she will get some good reading in.

I hate to finish books in the afternoon, because I can't start another one and finish it at night, hrumph, now gotta find another soft easy one to start tonight - sometimes I continue the stories in my dreams and sometimes those dreams are not the kind you really want to have  

Gonna check out anyway and see what I can find to read.

Sweet Dreams y'all


----------



## Anju 

I missed last night - went out to dinner and had to get into my book when we got back.  Thumper is an awesome author! keeps me in suspense as to what is going to happen next.

Even tho rainy seasons is supposed to be over, got lots of boomers out there tonight and need to finish Father Rabbit, so going to check out.

nitey nite y'all


----------



## Anju 

I cannot believe this weather, no idea what is going on    It has been raining off and on all day, had half inch last night, boomers again today, in the day time   and it is raining now.

Since our electric goes off frequently during boomer rains, I am going to shut it down and unplug for the night.  Y'all behave the rest of the day, I have to change clocks soon, our time changes this weekend so I'll be out of sync for a week.


----------



## Anju 

I ain't gonna be a thread killer  

nite y'all - tomorrow is MONDAY - enjoy your day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good night, Dona!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night Dona.
Good Night Betsy.
Good Night Ms. Merry.
Good Night Susan.
Good Night Intinst.
Good Night Neversleeps.


Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Been missing you Geoff !


----------



## geoffthomas

Anju No. 469 said:


> Been missing you Geoff !


I was at another work site, Dona.
And was getting home real late.
So I was barely putting in the good morning thread.
But all is back to normal now.

And I missed all of you, too.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Believe me I'd rather spend time here than reading that DTB I have started, but guess I better get with it so I can finish it before my K2I shows up     

nitey nite all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What book are you reading, Dona?

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

If I also ask about the book title, we can cross-over this thread with the what are you reading one.
And if I say Good Morning (I forgot to say goodnight last night) we can cross over with the good morning thread.
And...
And ......
And  ........


Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What book are you reading, Dona?
> 
> Betsy


Into the Wilderness by Sara Donati, not kindelized, set in the northeast at Revolution time, not time travel but sorta like Claire and Jamie. It's ok.


----------



## scott_audio

good night everyone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Scott--

it looks like you're online still!!!  Go to bed!  

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Gave up on the other book I was reading, picked up a Louis L'Amour book, Lonigan, probably will finish it tonight.  BB game for DH to watch so I'll be happy reading.  Maybe, I'll get my K2i by this weekend  

Sweet Dreams y'all


----------



## scott_audio

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scott--
> 
> it looks like you're online still!!! Go to bed!
> 
> Betsy


I study on my computer, read on my computer (at least until I get my DX), work on my computer (10 PM to 6 AM), write on my computer, and KB is a pleasant distraction and makes for a nice break


----------



## Anju 

Scott - we are glad you are here, but we know you need some sleep


----------



## Anju 

ok - time for a DTB - my K2i was delivered and left on the porch, no word from my friends as to whether or not they got it, guess I'll find out this weekend.

Going to read a Vince Flynn book, Act of Treason - it is so difficult to pick up those packages of paper  

Catch y'all in the morning, have a great evening everyone.


----------



## 911jason

Anju No. 469 said:


> Going to read a Vince Flynn book, Act of Treason.


Oh good choice Anju!


----------



## loonlover

Good Night all.  Can't seem to stay up until Intinst gets home from work very often.  It's possible I will be up tomorrow night, tho.  I work the KISS concert at Verizon Arena.  Don't know what time it will be over.


----------



## Anju 

Oh loonloverr, poor thing!  We went to a KISS concert many many years ago, left early as it was horrible   just a lot of noise  

How is intinst's knee?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I have to agree about KISS music. . .never saw the attraction.

But Gene Simmons himself is an interesting character.  He was born in Israel and his mother was a Holocost/Concentration Camp survivor.  He speaks something like 4 languages and has degree in education.  He has a doctorate too, I think, but that might be honorary.

He was on "Are you smarter than a 5th grader" last Spring and the only reason he didn't win the whole shebang is that he wasn't sure on the last question.  Turns out he was correct with his guess, but he'd already bowed out at $500,000 or whatever the one lower level was.  When he saw he was correct, he said he'd make up the difference to the charity he was playing for.

And, though he was a rock and roll guy in the 70's, he never did the drugs and alcohol thing. . . .


----------



## loonlover

Anju No. 469 said:


> Oh loonloverr, poor thing! We went to a KISS concert many many years ago, left early as it was horrible  just a lot of noise
> 
> How is intinst's knee?
> 
> It's a little early for a goodnight post, but probably won't make it on here tonight. Thanks for the sympathy about the KISS concert; I already know that I won't be working inside the arena. I can shut the door to the room I'll be in so it won't be as loud where I'll be.
> 
> Intinst commented on his knee in the Good Morning Thread. I'm hoping the injection will be beneficial.


----------



## Anju 

football game, baseball game and a good book, guess I better sign off for now -

sweet dreams all


----------



## scott_audio

Anju No. 469 said:


> Scott - we are glad you are here, but we know you need some sleep


Sleep? what's that!? I actually sleep well, and at least 7 hours a day. Even though I'm tied to my computer or laptop for work, writing and fun, I'm not 'here' as much as one might think; I'm usually a couple alt-tabs --> over 'there', multi-tasking in some database or spreadsheet, or on the phone.

Rest well all and have a good night,
Scott


----------



## intinst

Well, I made it home past the flood waters, everything OK here Going to get some sleep now, Good night everyone.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Good nite everyone...hope everyone has a great weekend and "their" teams win!


----------



## Anju 

Sweet Dreams everyone


----------



## crebel

Sweet dreams to you to Dona - hope your new Kindle arrives tomorrow!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm sure not going to be able to stay up until Intinst gets home tonight.  About 3 1/2 hrs of sleep after the KISS concert (it wasn't as loud as I expected it to be).  I'm ready to tuck myself into bed.


----------



## Angela

Good night KBers


----------



## Anju 

well bought the DTB I was reading, spent more than I like to, hrumph - but at least I'll get it read.  Caravans by James Michener

Catch ya' in the am

don't forget to change your clocks if you have not already


----------



## crebel

An extra hour of sleep, bliss.  I don't think my rooster wants to change Anju, but I will change the clocks


----------



## crebel

Oh, you caught it before I had a chance to be mouthy.  Have a good night Anju.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Happy All Saints Sunday.


----------



## scott_audio

rainy here, couldn't go out like I wanted to :|  back on dayshift monday, woohoo.  Good night all


----------



## Anju 

baseball - GO PHILLIES

reading - go KINDLE

hope everyone had a great day, will check on you in the morning  

nitey nite


----------



## scott_audio

go phillies!  Yeah Vikings!  Good night all


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## Anju 

I am currently reading Caravans by James Michener, started as a DTB and when I got my new K2i bought it (more money than I usually spend   ) very interesting the country side, quite well described, the people the whole nine-yards.  It was set in 1946 in Afghanistan).  So I want to get with it and possibly finish it tonight - catch y'all in the morning.

sweet dreams all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I work only when there is something going on at Verizon Arena.  This week I am actually working 3 days so must say good night as I have to be there at 6:30 AM.  Guess I'll see Intinst on Friday.


----------



## Anju 

What kind of work do you do loonlover?  

I'm outa here for tonight y'all - catch ya in the morning.


----------



## loonlover

Anju No. 469 said:


> What kind of work do you do loonlover?


I work on the event staff at Verizon Arena. We serve as ticket scanners, ushers, etc. for concerts. The arena has meeting rooms which are rented to companies or a variety of groups. These can be for as few as 4 people up to around 500. The arena floor is also rented to groups for trade shows. When these are held, a few of the event staff work as "guides" for these groups. This is my fun job after I took early retirement. I have gotten to see some shows that I would not have bought tickets for, plus it is a great place to people watch. Now you probably know more than you wanted to.


----------



## scott_audio

have good dreams, good night


----------



## Anju 

loonlover - sounds like a fun after retirement job, particularly with intinst working such weird hours!  I could see you as one of those security guards, with your kindle in your belt


----------



## drenee

loonlover, I know a woman who does that.  She loves it.  She does Pittsburgh area, Heinz stadium, Post-Gazette Pavillion.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Well, I went to the doctor today and he injected my knee, it hurt too much to be climbing steps into the airplanes so I stayed home tonight. Will have to go to work tomorrow, so will say good night now.


----------



## Anju 

Sure hope this works intinst!


----------



## Anju 

Good Night everyone - 

sweet dreams


----------



## intinst

The knee felt better tonight and the doc said it would take three weeks for the full effect to be felt so I have high hopes.
Gonna hit the sack so Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

I'm leaving Intinst on his own for a few days while I visit our mothers in Kansas.  Hope to be on the road by noon tomorrow.  My mother celebrates her 90th birthday on Monday.

Good night all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Loonlover, safe driving and happy birthday to your Mom!  And Intinst, hoping your knee feels better!

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

Good night sleepy people


----------



## Anju 

Missed last night, busy reading and DH shut the computer down before I realized it.  We turn off and unplug everything other than the refrig, sure does save electricity.  Lights, microwave, tv, everything ! Electricity here is terribly expensive  

Soooooo, finished that book, and another one today (a DTB hated reading it, kept wanting to put it down and pick up the kindle LOL )

Nothing reading right now, but will call it quits and watch the Cowboys tromp on the Iggles - I hope

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.


----------



## drenee

Off to bed. I'm dying to get back to my book, _The Street of A Thousand Blossoms._
Good nite dear friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Good night deb - BTW how are you feeling?

I'm off myself, sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Don't really like the book I am reading, so went and downloaded to my K2i a whole bunch of books I have not read and will go through and pick something else out.  So while DH is watching a BB game (boo hoo no foot ball tonight) I'll be reading.

nitey nite all


----------



## drenee

Nite, Dona.
Thanks for asking.  I'm feeling pretty good actually.
More tests next week.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Got home from Kansas a little after 8:30.  Think I'll put my jammies on and read a little while before calling it a night.  Might or might not wake up when Intinst gets home.  I'll have to play catch-up on the board tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## scott_audio

have good dreams, good night all


----------



## drenee

Nite, Scott.

deb


----------



## Anju 

nite everyone 

I had a weird dream last night about Scott Bond, the owner of kindleboards and after reading all the posts found a conspiracy to blow up the world ! but he was able to stop it - thank you but I'd rather not dream that kind of dream

sweet dreams to the rest of you


----------



## drenee

Hope you have sweeter dreams tonight, Dona.
deb


----------



## Anju 

At least it wasn't "Harvey"    I can see Harvey being a hero with his helmet cam  

Even tho it is Friday night, going to shut it down early, ready to start a new book.

Be careful out there tonight - Friday the 13th doncha know  

Catch up with you in the morning -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona
Good night Deb
good night loonlover and intinst.
good night scott.

good night all.




Just sayin......


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## scott_audio

night, have good dreams


----------



## Anju 

UGH - have a DTB to read, so guess I'll get with it.

nitey nite all - don't let the bedbugs bite - sleep tight


----------



## Anju 

Did NOT like the DTB - at all - so will pass along to some poor schmuck who does not have a kindle.  

Saying that I just got a book from one of my favorite authors that I know for a fact will be good, so going to shut it down early tonight and get started, while all the football is on.

Hope everyone had a safe and fun week-end, see you in the morning.


----------



## scott_audio

Anju No. 469 said:


> ...poor schmuck...


lol - I'd setlle for about anything now - the only thing here i haven't read a dozen times already is Victor Hugo and one of the Lester del Rey annual series, sci-fi, i think i'll go for the aliens, some gensing tea, my trusted Steelers blanket, Redskins pillow and eventually dreaming of holiday peanut butter fudge and the arrival of my replacement DX.

Good night all, have good dreams,
Scott


----------



## Anju 

Off to finish Jeff's book - another good 'un!  I'll be up until I absolutely finish it tonight, had a tad bit too much to finish last night.

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good nite as well.  
I have clothes on my bed to put away.
And then I may read for a bit. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Working three days this week so must turn in early.  Intinst doesn't seem to have much sympathy for me, tho.


----------



## drenee

Ahh, I'm sorry loonlover.  I guess he thinks because he's on his, what, 16th straight day of long hours, that three days a week isn't much.  I feel for you.  
deb


----------



## scott_audio

have good dreams all, early start for me tomorrow, so I'm off to hug my new shiny DX and read some before what will hopefully be a good sleep


----------



## Anju  

Wonderful news scott !! Woo Woo, hope this one works out better than the last one.

Getting off a stationary bike about 2 months ago, I pulled a groin muscle and finally went to the doctor today.  Needless to say he was not happy with me.  Complete rest, no walking, absolutely NONE, minimal computer time, but I have my kindle and it is loaded WOO WOO

Saying that, I am heading to the sofa, leg up and kindle in hand.  Poor DH has to wait on me, doctor's orders  

Hnag in there loonlover, three days will just whiz by!


----------



## drenee

Oh Dona, I'm so sorry to hear that.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Deb and Dona:  You're right - my schedule is nothing compared to Intinst's now.  I just had to say something on this forum to see what he might say.  And, I can't complain about my duties this week.  I am stationed where I can spend most of my time reading.  My only responsibility is answering questions and this time the questions are coming from participants with the show.  And some of those questions were about my reading device.  That was fun.

I'll say good night to all.


----------



## drenee

Oh, that would be fun.  Getting paid to show off your K.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

It was a mix of people with the show and arena employees so it was a fun day.  And I got a lot of reading done.


----------



## intinst

Well, think I'll head off to bed, Good Night or Morning, everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Good Night - Good Morning 
intinst, Jason, Scott, etc., etc., etc.

I'm off to finish another wonderful book by an author who shall be unnamed at this point!

Very very difficult to stay still and not walk around - ARGHHHHHH - I'll make it though.

Sweet Dreams everyone


----------



## drenee

I think I'll join Dona in reclining and reading.  
Long, busy day.  
Nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Almost time to say good morning instead of good night.  Had a long day at the arena, but got to read a lot and enjoyed showing off my Kindle again.  It does attract attention!  The show they have been practicing for takes place tomorrow night (Thurs) (It's an ice skating show to be shown on NBC 11/29/09.)  I've been working in a location that is usually done by other arena staff.  It's been kind of fun to see things from a different perspective.

I'll say good night.  Tomorrow will be a 13-14 hour day, but still much easier than Intinst's 10 hour days.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Loonlover and Intinst.
Be strong today.

And please be careful.
Long hours can contribute to injuries or exposure to health problems.

So we want you to stay healthy and happy.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju 

I have spent entirely too much time here and on the computer today, I need to do some reading and some "work" for a friend, short computer work.  So will shut it down and finish what I need to do and start reading!

Nite nite everyone


----------



## drenee

Dona, I thought you were not supposed to be on the computer, and you were to be resting.
Did I understand that wrong?
deb


----------



## scott_audio

good night all, have good dreams


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Almost went to the good morning thread instead, but since this is coming after a fun 14 1/2 hour day at the arena, I thought this was the appropriate place.  In spite of the long hours this week, it has been a fun time and I'll remember it longer than some of the shows that come to town.


----------



## Anju 

deb - the doctor said resting, I'm assuming that means no walking or leg movement (other than the PT he gave me to do).  I have to admit I did do too much yesterday and today will back off - a whole bunch!


----------



## drenee

Dona, I hope you recover quickly.  Take it easy today.  We'll try not to talk about anything interesting.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dona, We love you!  Take care and sleep well!


----------



## drenee

Dona did not say good morning or good night today.  I hope she's taking it easy today.  

We missed you at KB today, Dona.  I hope all is well.

I will say my good nites.  Long day tomorrow.  
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Dona did not say good morning or good night today. I hope she's taking it easy today.
> We missed you at KB today, Dona. I hope all is well.
> I will say my good nites. Long day tomorrow.
> deb


Her last activity was @ 4:39 PM yesterday... did she mention her plans for today? Hope she is ok.  Oh, I see, she is resting... hopefully she IS resting and nothing is wrong.


----------



## scott_audio

good night all, hope everyone is well


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone is well and gets a good night's sleep.

Intinst stated he might still be at work when 1st shift arrived in the morning.  I hope to hear him in the house long before then, but it wouldn't be the first time that he arrived home about the time I got up.  It's been years since I could stay awake until he gets home when he is working OT.  If he gets in that late, I don't imagine he'll be posting much tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Hope all is well with Dona.


----------



## intinst

Well they let me work only eight hours on this, our twenty second day in a row. We are to be off Turkey day and then back at it till after New Years, but I fooled them. We are not allowed to carry over vacation days from one year to the next and I have two weeks that must be taken before the end of the year. I'll be off from December 12th through the 27th. Now if I can just survive the next 19 days... Heading to bed, Night all!


----------



## Anju 

deb - Thank you! Still going to be easy today and start out tomorrow slowly.

CONGRATS on your 5,000 post - WOW, wonder if I can catch up to you 

Good luck at the doctor today, be sure to let us know.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona.  Sure you can catch up.  Tommorow I'm leaving to be with family for a couple of days, and next week I work all week.  I won't be posting much, and you can have a chance to pass me.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Well they let me work only eight hours on this, our twenty second day in a row. We are to be off Turkey day and then back at it till after New Years, but I fooled them. We are not allowed to carry over vacation days from one year to the next and I have two weeks that must be taken before the end of the year. I'll be off from December 12th through the 27th. Now if I can just survive the next 19 days... Heading to bed, Night all!


Woohoo, finally intinst gets a real vacation!! 

You know what that means...


Spoiler



the length of the Infinity Thread will double by New Year's!


----------



## loonlover

Not so sure about doubling the Infinity Thread - I'll try to keep Intinst busy away from the computer part of the time.  Also, we'll be going to visit our son on Long Island for part of the first week he is on vacation.


----------



## Anju 

ohh that means the Birthday thread will be lacking in cakes!  EGADS!

Got home too late to say good night last night - so good morning everyone


----------



## Anju 

Good night everyone- if you are starting to travel tomorrow, be safe please.

I'm reading Into the Wilderness, almost a take-off on DG's books, but she even mentions Clare Fraser and Jamie in one scenario.  It is a DTB so it is taking me longer to read than if on a kindle


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## scott_audio

rest well and safe traveling everyone


----------



## Anju 

got lots of things to read and work on tonight so going to shut it down earlier than usual.

Everyone have nice dreams and wake up in a good mood ready for families and friends and food.


----------



## scott_audio

you too, anju, have pleasant dreams, hope you're well


----------



## Anju 

Thanks scott - not going to the dance, but I am doing fine


----------



## Anju 

more football and stuffed so need to close it out and read - yeppers

A great day and a lot to be Thankful for, and on the top of the list are my kindleboard friends.


----------



## scott_audio

my work is done, my belly is full, football time... hey where's deb?  I hope she's having a good day with family and friends... speaking of missing in action, where has Jason been?

Anyway, good night all, enjoy the rest of the evening, Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite all... Hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## geoffthomas

Got to go finish scrubbing out the roaster.
Then I can relax with my sweet wife.
Eventually go to bed.
Sleep well all.


----------



## Anju 

computer froze up on me last night so I was unable to wish everyone good rest.  Hope you have recovered from your meal on Thursday and got all your shopping done and can rest today.


----------



## Anju 

Probably won't finish my book tonight, but going to shut it down so I can get with it.

Sweet dreams y'all


----------



## crebel

Sweet dreams back at you Dona.

Chris


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night all!


----------



## intinst

Gonna head off to bed, good night all.


----------



## Anju 

It's still early but on a roll reading, so will continue  

Nitey nite - don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## drenee

I'm back.  
Grandsons were visiting, which means not much computer time, and absolutely no reading time.  
My November book count is going to be horrible.  

Hope everyone had a great holiday.  I know mine was pretty good.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.
Sleep well.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Good night!


----------



## Anju 

nite all

glad you are back deb


----------



## drenee

Long Monday.  Time for bed.  
Nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Night all.


----------



## intinst

Think it is time to hit the sack, G' night erverybody.


----------



## Anju 

Hope you enjoyed your time off intinst!

Gonna check out now y'all - time to read donchakno    But I'll be checking on all of you in the morning


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm trying to stay awake until Intinst gets home.  Of course, if I succeed in staying up until 12:30, he'll end up working until 2:00.


----------



## Anju 

Busy busy day - tired and ready for my kindle to hold my hand and give me nice sweet thoughts.

Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone's day was a good one.


----------



## Anju 

I know it's early, but time to read, in the middle of a good book, one of the Cross Creek Quilter books, wanna finish tonight.

Check y'all out in the morning -


----------



## loonlover

Gonna shut it down early tonight.  Hope everyone is having a good evening.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Hope you stay warm tonight loonlover  

not sure what I am going to read tonight, finished The Quilters book, and The Story of Saint Nicholas - need another one now -

Sweet Dreams all


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Nite everbody....everyone stay safe and warm...drink hot cocoa and eat some Cella Cherries


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Most of me stayed warm tonight; cheeks were numb and nose was pretty red by the time I took my break.  Temperature when doors opened was 35 - by the time the concert was over it had dropped to 27.  We let the crowd open their own doors to leave instead of standing by them like we sometimes do.  It helped that we didn't have to watch to make sure alcohol was not taken out of the building tonight.  And even if there is some inconvenience about the job at times, it is still fun most of the time.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anju 

Back from the wedding and fiesta - time to call it quits!  Leg is waiting for a heating pad and some leg pills, so nitey nite all.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

To all a goodnite all ...have a good nite wherever you are Me  redith


----------



## Anju 

Time to finish Book 5 of the Peacekeepers while football is on - that is after  send an e-mail DH has been bugging me to send for a week.  Going to shut it down then - hope everyone had a good day and will have a nice pleasant evening.

Sweet Dreams y'all


----------



## intinst

Think Ill call it quits and head to bed, Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Started reading the Tiger's Curse - quite good, so will head off to the sofa (couch or divan) to read.  Leg is doing better if I don't do anything after noonish - going nuts!

Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## drenee

I need to say goodnite as well.  I really need to get some things done around here.  
Haven't felt well all weekend and been laying around, coughing.  
Finally feeling better this evening after getting an antibiotic.  
Have a good evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I am not going to be able to stay up until Intinst gets home.  Something about waking up around 7 that just doesn't allow me to stay up any later than this.


----------



## Anju 

Still reading Tigers Curse, so will shut it down while DH watches basketball I'll read.  Stayed nice and quiet today, leg is still fussy if I do too much.

How are you doing deb?  Got you in my prayers for tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Thanks, Dona.  My procedure is scheduled for Thursday.  But I am concerned about your leg.  It's been a couple of weeks.  
I hope it starts feeling better soon.
deb


----------



## drenee

Time to sign off for a couple of days.  
Have to be at the hospital at 6:30a.m. and procedure will be at 8:30.
Have a great evening.  Everyone please stay safe with this storm that's
brewing.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Been talking to the owner of the house, he has lots of "repairs" to make, gonna be noisy around here for awhile.

Gonna find something to read, so good night everyone - I'll be thinking about you deb!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Have to be in bed early as working a trade show tomorrow.  Call time is 6:30 AM.  I guess you can tell I'm sort of spoiled by not having a regular schedule and most days I go to bed when I want and stay there until I wake up.


----------



## Anju 

Need to close it down now, find something to read, rest really well - I am having my kindle demo tomorrow for 9 ladies, need to verify I know how to do some off the things kindleboarders suggested I demo.

Sweet Dreams all


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite - sleep tight - don't let the bed bugs bite  

Never where are you


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a day.  I'll see if the book I'm reading will manage to keep me awake until Intinst gets home.  If not, I guess I'll see him in the morning when he wakes up.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anju 

Enough for today!  See y'all in the morning -

When does your "vacaton" start intinst?  Hope you will have computer access, scarlet might need you to cover her back   and we will miss you tooooooooo much


----------



## intinst

I will be leaving tomorrow morning, be gone for four days. Don't know for sure about the computer access, but y'all be nice to scarlet, I will be back.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I will be leaving tomorrow morning, be gone for four days. Don't know for sure about the computer access, but *y'all be nice to scarlet*, I will be back.


Bwah ha haaaa.... Why of course, intinst!


----------



## intinst

I said, BE NICE or else!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I said, BE NICE or else!


you know, some people might enjoy that spanking.

have a good trip!


----------



## Susan in VA

Speak for yourself.


----------



## intinst

Well, going to bed now, very early for me, but have to up and at them in the morning to make the flight.
Everyone be good, be safe and I be back Thursday.


----------



## Susan in VA

Have a safe trip, and have fun!


----------



## telracs

Fortunately for what's left of my sanity, I will actually also be off the boards Tuesday through Friday, so night night...


----------



## Susan in VA

I won't even be able to pick on you much while you're gone.  I'll likely be away for 2-3 days sometime between Thursday and Sunday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night everyone.
Susan and Scarlet be careful - we will miss you.


----------



## Anju 

How quiet will it be around here?  Whew!  How very boring!    I have a couple of things to do, but gonna call it quits for the night.  Every one have a nice warm fuzzy evening.


----------



## Anju 

deb - hope you are doing ok today.

Time to finish the day and read for awhile.  Everyone have a nice evening.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona.  I'm doing fine.  

I think I'm going to go read a Stephanie Plum book.  No. 12.  A few laughs are what's ordered.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Early night tonight.  I think the typing is causing me more pain than I thought.  Today was a very painful day.
Which is aggrevating to me.  I don't have time to be in pain.  LOL.  
Off to bed to read some.  My December book count is horrible.
Nite KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

nite deb - take care of your self - how about some hot chocolate?

We are having thunders   radar does show anything but there is a big dark cloud out there, so going to shut it down and unplug.

nitey nite friends, 

Gertie, thinking of you and hope all is well.


----------



## telracs

Good night from the Doubletree Hotel in Westboro (or if you prefer Westbourough), in freezing Mass!


----------



## intinst

Heading home in the AM, so it has to be an early good night. Take care everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Very early night here too, can't remember when I last went to bed before nine.  But all the late nights with deadlines recently have taken their toll.  Gotta go sleep this off.  Night, all.


----------



## Anju 

hope you are doing better Susan -
deb hope you took it easy today, and get to bed early to get your strength back up
Gertie included

rest of you, hope y'all have a good evening and sweet dreams

See you in the morning.


----------



## drenee

Dona, 'fraid I did not take it easy today. 
I had to work all this week.  It was juvenile week.  They can't have court if I'm not there.  
I'm tired this evening, and I'm in a bit of pain.  This is my first "real" surgery and I'm not recovering 
in a couple days, and it's bugging me.  LOL.  
Good news: no court tomorrow.  Bad news: oldest son and family are coming Saturday for our Christmas.  
I'm going to get the spare room cleaned up and let the rest go.  
My DIL will wrap the gifts when she gets here.  
Thank you for your concern.
deb


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good nite.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Got up at 4 AM for the flight back to Little Rock, think I'll call it quits now. Good Night everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good night! My hubby and I went out to look at the snow and the Christmas lights. Here's a couple of pics:








(our cars in the snow)








(one of the neighbors' house)


----------



## Susan in VA

oooh, pretty! I have about 2 1/2 inches on the deck... not going out though <shiver>


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sleep well all.  Hope you all have wonderful dreams.


----------



## Anju 

missed last night, good to have you pop in never, missed you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Missed you all too.  Now that the kids are on Christmas vacation, I'm hoping to get more computer time.


----------



## drenee

Son and family have made it safe so I'm going to say my good night.
deb


----------



## intinst

Good night, Deb.


----------



## Anju 

DH just checked in, got to Dallas ok.  Niece in DC won't get there until tomorrow night, maybe.  Got the Boys and Saints on, hot chocolate at my elbow and furbabies snuggled with my kindle.  All's well, catch everyone in the morning.  Hope you are all safe and warm and happy.


----------



## intinst

Yawning too much, better quit while I can. Good night everyone.


----------



## Anju 

DH is in Dallas, I am spending way too much time playing here, ended up having to stay up until the wee hours finishing a book last night, Shot of Tequila, so going to shut it down early so I can finish the book I am on now - Rowan of the Woods, not a grabber, but would like to finish it.

If you don't absolutely have to go to work tomorrow you East Coasters, stay home and stay safe!


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> If you don't absolutely have to go to work tomorrow you East Coasters


Even if we did, some of us couldn't.... totally snowed in!

School was supposed to go through mid-day on Wednesday but they've declared three snow days. (They don't usually announce more than one at a time, and decide each night about the next day.) So a lot of Fairfax County kids are getting a nice long Christmas vacation!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tomorrow:  Federal Government is Closed.  Arlington County Government is Closed.  Arlington County Schools closed. . . though they've only called it for Monday so far.  

Redskins game Monday night is ON.


----------



## Susan in VA

Priorities....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

EXACTLY!


----------



## telracs

New York City is completely back to what passes for normal, so everybody's gotta go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Anju 

Chilly sitting at the computer so think I"ll close it down and go read under a blanket with my furbabies snuggled up and the football game on.

Sweet Dreams everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.


----------



## Anju 

finished one book, gonna start a soft one now, can't handle those murders before bedtime  

Sweet Dreams everyone


----------



## Anju 

Wednesday pm

Sure glad I am not traveling  Woo Hoo  Have in-laws that left Dallas for Battle Creek Michigan today, hope they made it, going through Chicago, oops!
deb you going to go ahead and go to your Mom's?  Be careful!
Finally gave in and drug out my heater.  We rent and our house has lots of leaks around doors and windows (even with tape around all the windows.  At least the heater will take the chill off - it's much colder in my house than outside!  Next house will have a FIREPLACE!

If you are traveling tonight, everyone take care.


----------



## drenee

Dona, I'm going to go tomorrow.  Pick up my son, go to my dad's, my mom's, see my grandparents, and then back home.  Friday I'm staying in.  

I'm headed to bed.  I've only been getting about 4 hours sleep and I'm exhausted.  Long day of visiting tomorrow.
Nite all, and Merry Christmas.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm headed to bed as soon as I get the dog's drying towels in the dryer.  We are getting so much rain that all the ones we use for this purpose were soaked after their last trip outside.  I'm not complaining - at least it is just rain and it doesn't look like we have to worry about getting any frozen precipitation.

Merry Christmas to any who may not have computer access for the next few days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been waiting to see if weather is going to allow me to drive to visit relatives tomorrow, and I'm giving up and going to bed.  'Night all!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and Merry Christmas a few hours early.


----------



## Anju 

WOW - with all these people here, and it seems no one is posting, just lots of lurkers and readers  

I'm going to plug the heater in, get under my snuggie, get my furbabies close, and read.  Then I will call it quits after I finish my book.  DH is not happy, he is sick, in Dallas, without me.  Pobrecito    Maybe he will listen to me and not go off and leave me alone again next year  

Hope everyone had a good day, got all the presents they wanted, no fussing and arguing just lots of hugs and love.

Sweet Dreams everyone - stay safe.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've been away all day. Good night all. Sweet dreams.

Ed Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Susan in VA

A peaceful good night to all.


----------



## Anju 

Hope everyone is not too tired from all their shopping today.  One good thing about living here, no temptation  

DH is coming home tomorrow so better get to bed before too long so  I can get the house clean before he comes home.  Between that and church I'll be one busy puppy mananananana  

Nitey nite y'all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Time to get ready for my ride to the airport - catch y'all tomorrow.

Sweet Dreams everyone.  Don't forget to set your alarms for those of you that are going back to work tomorrow


----------



## intinst

Well, I will be hearing an alarm clock in the morning for the first time in over 18 months, so I better head to bed. I'm convinced it is one of the devil's tools and a big reason I prefer night shift, where I get up when I wake up.


----------



## Anju 

AHHHHH retirement!  How wonderful it is, no alarm clock!  But then I end up waking up to durn early anyway, no matter what time I go to bed  

Football is a good time to read, the game is about to start, think I have a book I just might stick with.  

Nitey nite everyone -check your weather forecast, think it is gonna get nasty out there again.


----------



## intinst

Gonna shut it down for the night. I have never liked changing shifts, and as I get older, I find I like it even less. Good night all


----------



## loonlover

I try to be the good wife and fix breakfast and pack a lunch for Intinst when he works days.  Since I'll be hearing the same alarm he will hear, I'd better be the next one to call it a night.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anju 

Nitey nite every one -

Stay safe - sweet dreams


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night KBers.


----------



## Anju 

Gonna retire to the sofa with my kindle and finish The Wet Desert - very good!  Not supposed to move around much so will stay put and off the computer.

Wonder where deb is?  and if Anne went to the doctor and what was said?

Catch y'all n the morning


----------



## geoffthomas

good night again.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

nite all...


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

As much as I was planning on staying up tonight to join KB for New Year, I am going to shut it down earlier than usual.  DH came back from Dallas all puny and has managed to give me his puny.  I am supposed to be on complete rest (FRUSTRATION   ) - totally bored, 'cept am getting a lot of reading done!  But I feel yucky and tired, so after a bit will call it quits for the night.

Happy New Years all my kindle friends!  Hope you stay safe and warm tonight!


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gonna retire to the sofa with my kindle and finish The Wet Desert - very good! Not supposed to move around much so will stay put and off the computer.
> 
> Wonder where deb is? and if Anne went to the doctor and what was said?
> 
> Catch y'all n the morning


Anju: Thanks for asking. I did go to the doctor yesterday. They still can not find anything wrong. He feels it could be panic attacks. My doctor wants me to try taking Zoloft he gave me a low dose and only two weeks worth in case I have a reaction. If I am okay taking it I have 2 refills. If it helps he may increase the dose if necessary. If this does not work I will have to have more tests in the new Year. I have not started taking the Zoloft yet because I want to have one glass of champagne. I am off till Monday so that we give me time to take it and make sure I am okay taking it before I go to work on Monday. I have felt better yesterday and today. It snowed here this morning and I was able to walk to the store without any problem.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that maybe knowing that it may be more mental and not a physical cause I will start to feel less dizzy. I am staying home tonight will watch T.V. read and watch the ball drop. I got some snacks so for me it will be a quiet night.


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> As much as I was planning on staying up tonight to join KB for New Year, I am going to shut it down earlier than usual. DH came back from Dallas all puny and has managed to give me his puny. I am supposed to be on complete rest (FRUSTRATION  ) - totally bored, 'cept am getting a lot of reading done! But I feel yucky and tired, so after a bit will call it quits for the night.
> 
> Happy New Years all my kindle friends! Hope you stay safe and warm tonight!


Anju: Happy New Year and I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Anju 

Really sinking low - think I'll call it quits for the night and load up on OTC meds.  It's bad enough having to "rest" without having this head all stopped up  

Everyone have a nice evening and we will see you in the morning.


----------



## drenee

Nite, Dona.  So sorry you're feeling under the weather.  
deb


----------



## JennaAnderson

I had 34 relatives over at my house today - and not everyone could make it. Wow am I tired! Lost my voice gabbing.

Night night!

Jenna


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say nite also.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I know it is early, but think I'll wish everyone a good evening and sweet dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night Dona.


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> I know it is early, but think I'll wish everyone a good evening and sweet dreams.


Good Night


----------



## intinst

Gonna give it up and head off to bed, Good Night everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Intinst.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night Intinst.


I think he might be awake now Geoff.

Just sayin...


----------



## geoffthomas

You don't expect me to be able to do good enough arithmetic to figure that out, do you Miss Merry?


----------



## Anju 

Missed last night - had a power outage that lasted way too long.  Did finish a  12,900+ location (945 pages) book - Shike, excellent book from Free Book Thread in December.

Going to start another one now so will shut it down before I get sucked in again!

Nitey nite everyone!


----------



## drenee

Nite, Dona.  Hope you're feeling better.
Happy reading.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.
Good night Deb.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Goodnight all, I have my yearly physical early in the AM so going to sign off now.


----------



## pomlover2586

It's so hard to say goodnight to my KB.....but I know in the morning when I get up for work I'll be sad I didn't get off KB sooner so I could sleep.....ok must be strong....going to be now all....goodnight!


----------



## Anju 

Good night everyone - I'm worn out from all my enabling! so will try to finish Mossy Creek tonight, very light read.  One good thing about this "rest" I am on, no rush to do anything in the morning  

Sweet - warm Dreams everyone


----------



## crebel

Goodnight Dona.  Hope you enjoy the rest of Mossy Creek.  I just finished it and it was a light read but I really liked it.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Time for me to go to read a bit and then get to sleep.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Awake early this morning to get Intinst up for his doctor's appointment so beginning to drag.  Think I'll head to bed shortly and read until I am really sleepy.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Kindleboarders.


----------



## intinst

Good Night Everybody


----------



## Anju 

Well finished Mossy Creek - hate that - there is a follow-on!  Like the Virgin River Series, just keep on keeping on  

Well think I'll see if I can find something to keep me up for another hour or so that won't give me nightmares.

Sweet warm fuzzy dreams all -


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Well finished Mossy Creek - hate that - there is a follow-on! Like the Virgin River Series, just keep on keeping on
> 
> Well think I'll see if I can find something to keep me up for another hour or so that won't give me nightmares.
> 
> Sweet warm fuzzy dreams all -


You too, Dona, nite-nite.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Intinst will hopefully be home soon and I'll let him have the computer.  We have a winter storm advisory in effect through noon tomorrow.  So far, it hasn't done anything but dampen the sidewalk here at the house.  That doesn't mean that he won't see more precipitation between here and work (it's north of here and that slight distance does sometimes make a difference) than we have gotten at the house.  The temperature is hovering just above freezing so hopefully he gets home without too much difficulty.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Goodnight all, may all have sweet dreams.


----------



## intinst

Fell asleep in the chair by the computer so better quit for the night.


----------



## Snafuu

LOL!

There's really a "Good Night Thread"!

Well, I'm on the wagon.

G'night.


----------



## Anju 

welcome snafau - you are almost at the good morning time!  but glad to have you here no matter what time!


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Fell asleep in the chair by the compuyer soo better quick for thenight.


I wondered what time he came to bed! I didn't wake up at all when he crawled in.


----------



## Anju 

Didn't intinst have a doctor appointment today?  How did it go?

National BCS game on tonight, will find a book to read while DH watches.  All our friends that were coming over are sick with colds, we just getting over ours so don't want any more  

nitey nite everyone
stay warm


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Didn't intinst have a doctor appointment today? How did it go?
> 
> National BCS game on tonight, will find a book to read while DH watches. All our friends that were coming over are sick with colds, we just getting over ours so don't want any more
> 
> nitey nite everyone
> stay warm


Nite Nite Dona, we will be watching the game tonight... it is about 30 degrees out and dropping!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
It is starting to snow here in Maryland again.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Not particularly a good day so think I'll find something good to read and call it quits for the night.  See you in the morning.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## drenee

I have been wondering about you today, Dona.  Didn't see you posting a lot and wondered if all was okay.
Hope your evening is better.
Nite.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Thanks deb, better day today.  Think I'll make it to church tomorrow, that's the plan anyway.

Think I'll close it down for the day now and try to read while all the play-offs are on.

Hope everyone had a good day, and sweet dreams tonight.


----------



## drenee

6,000 posts, Dona.  Congratulations.  
Have a good evening.  Happy reading.
Glad you're doing better.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Thanks deb, had not even noticed.  My DH says I talk all the time, guess I type all the time too    Ihave not done much today since I got home except play solitaire and read KB.  Guess I better get with my book, Midnight in Madrid, pretty good but would like to finish it.

Sweet dreams everyone, don't forget tomorrow is a working day for all you working stiffs


----------



## geoffthomas

Dona just keep typing and keep us happy.
We look forward to your posts.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee

I'm heading towards bed myself.  
I did four loads of laundry, cooked chicken and dumplings.  Except they were terrible.
And I have to be up at 4:30 for Grand Jury in the morning.  
Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.

Nite Dona.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm going to leave it to Intinst and head to bed.


----------



## Anju 

Too cold to sit at computer, high today outside was 60, but I did get out and do some moving around.  Checked the thermometer at the computer and it is only 65 here inside.  So going to get my snuggie and read.

Sweet warm and fuzzy dreams y'all

Dona


----------



## drenee

Dona, you're saying good nite before I get a chance to say hello today.  
Glad you were able to get out some today.  
Have a good evening.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Dona, glad you were able to get out today.  Hope you continue to improve.

I'm going to call it a night shortly.  Working a meeting tomorrow so should get lots of reading done once I get the attendees counted.

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Out again today, beginning to think seriously of a hip replacement - compensation on the hip is making the knee hurt a whole lot more than before. So going to snuggle with snuggie and furbabies and read. Finished Midnight in Madrid, quite good, think I'll go with All Creatures Great and Small tonight. Have the last book in the Midnight series but will wait a couple o nights for it.

Hope you were able to stay warm tonight Loonlover.

nitey nite all

Edit - Oops - wrong book, All God's Creatures!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. 

Am not going to make it to stay up until Intinst gets home from work.  It was such a tough day at the arena - 11 hours with all but about 90 minutes spent reading the newspaper, doing the crosswords, then finishing the Kindle book I was reading.  Then I spent a little time deciding on the next book to read.  Oh, and every once in a while one of the bosses would stop by to gab.  I know - I have it made quite a bit of the time when I'm working meetings.  Oh well, someone has to do it!

Dona - I even managed to stay warm most of the time.  

I was tired last night so forgot to mention I did get to show off my Kindle to some Arena staff, a couple of members of the Rotary Club that holds its meetings at the arena, and a couple of Geek Squad employees of Best Buy.  That was fun!


----------



## Anju 

deb - how did you do today?  

Going to call it quits for tonight - the book All God's Creatures is excellent, so want to finish it.  Stayed up too late last night to finish it, but had to quit trying.

Sweet warm dreams everyone.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Goodnight sleep tight....

I was home today with a sick, yet hyper child. I'm beat! 

^-..-^  ~


----------



## loonlover

Goodnight all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Nitey nite KB friends


----------



## drenee

Dona, how are you feeling?  Have you been able to get out and about anymore?  

My MRI went okay earlier this week, if that's what you were asking about.  Except I didn't know I was going to have to have an IV.  And needles and such don't bother me, but for some reason I got really lightheaded.  Just waiting for the results now.

deb


----------



## loonlover

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Pleasant dreams, everyone.


Congratulations on reaching over 500 posts!


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice posting loonlover.
Over 500 already - wow.
You will catch up with Intinst in no time.


----------



## drenee

geoffthomas said:


> Nice posting loonlover.
> Over 500 already - wow.
> You will catch up with Intinst in no time.


Too funny.


----------



## Anju 

Loonlover and to think intinst had to bring you screaming and dragging your feet to KB, now you are one of the premier posters!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## drenee

I'm headed to the lake for the weekend, so I'm going to say my goodnight now.
I'll be checking in though while I'm gone.  I want to keep tabs on Never and baby Ella.
Have a great Friday evening all of my wonderful KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Anju No. 469 said:


> Loonlover and to think intinst had to bring you screaming and dragging your feet to KB, now you are one of the premier posters! Congrats!!!!!


Thanks, but I don't intend to catch up to Intinst. It might spoil his fun.


----------



## Anju 

Glad you are going to the lake deb, maybe you will take it easy!
I'm going to check out, over did it today and my hip is absolutely screaming!  So quiet sitting will help, of course with my kindle!

Sweet dreams all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone has had a good start to their weekend this evening.


----------



## Anju 

After I shut down and unplugged last night the electricity went out until 2 this afternoon!  But it was not just us, a lot of the stores on the hghway, a block from us, were also impacted.  So the house got very very cold since I could not turn on my one little space heater   and it is still cold now, so I am going to shut it down early and snuggle with my pups (both got on my lap last night   ) and my snuggie and read!

This is the coldest we remember it ever being since we have been here, 10 years, but the wind has a lot to do with it!

Lots of sweet warm dreams everyone!


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> After I shut down and unplugged last night the electricity went out until 2 this afternoon! But it was not just us, a lot of the stores on the hghway, a block from us, were also impacted. So the house got very very cold since I could not turn on my one little space heater  and it is still cold now, so I am going to shut it down early and snuggle with my pups (both got on my lap last night  ) and my snuggie and read!
> 
> This is the coldest we remember it ever being since we have been here, 10 years, but the wind has a lot to do with it!
> 
> Lots of sweet warm dreams everyone!


Is your new house going to have a heater, Dona?


----------



## Anne

Dona: Congratulations on your new house.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Will hope for info on littl Ella tomorrow.


----------



## Anju 

intinst said:


> Is your new house going to have a heater, Dona?


a gas fireplace! AND hopefully the windows won't have the big leaks (even tho I have put weather stripping in)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I know it's only 2:52 CST, but "Goodnight and goodgrief!! I'm going to bed! I can't take it anymore! Agghhhhhhhh!!!!!! What happened to my Cowboys?!!!!"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I know it's only 2:52 CST, but "Goodnight and goodgrief!! I'm going to bed! I can't take it anymore! Agghhhhhhhh!!!!!! What happened to my Cowboys?!!!!"


Goodnight Brendan... just 'case you don't know it... you are still logged on... I gotta say I always did LOVE Brett Favre!


----------



## Anju 

It's ok Brenden, I think they took a vacation today.  I am getting concerned about the Chargers as well!

Going to close it down, been helping a friend with her pc Gmail, what a mess, so glad I have a Mac.  Need to read for awhile.

Nitey nite, see you in the morning light


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Ready to head to bed and read a while before turning the light out.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Long day - tired - not even sure I want to read  

Nite nite y'all


----------



## loonlover

I'm working a meeting at the arena tomorrow.  Start time was 6:30, then 6:15, now I'm going in at 6AM.  I heard the word balloon in the call this afternoon asking me if I could be there at 6.  That means inflating no telling how many balloons for some sort of decoration.  Inflating them is not hard; it's the tying and then the twisting together to make whatever design has been promised that can sometimes be rather difficult and time consuming.  Oh well, it adds to the hours I get to work.

Anyway, I'd best hit the sack so I can be on time in the morning.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well it has been a nice three day weekend for me.
But back to real work tomorrow - the kind that pays the bills.
I have been working hard to resolve some issues with moving a copy of norton from one computer to another - not easy.
Especially with the call center/customer support in India where they really don't understand the issues - even though they kinda speak English.
And other issues with Sun over STAR Office (open office variant).  They don't charge much but have changed the charge model from version 8 to version 9 and it has created some other problems for me.

Anyway goodnight - sleep well.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all!  Ella is still baking.  She will be born around 11am on 1/20.  I'm so proud she stayed in this long. My doctor was sure I would have her early too.


----------



## Anju 

never - we still expect to be notified.  

Have a dvd of The Blind Side so going to have to put my book aside to watch the movie.  Better check out now.  
How did the balloons turn out loonlover?


----------



## loonlover

[quote author=Anju

How did the balloons turn out loonlover?
[/quote]

Balloons weren't too bad today. I cut ribbons while someone else inflated the balloons. Another person tied the ribbons to the balloons and then put them together in bundles.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.  

I was on the clock for 11 1/2 hrs today.  Wish I'd kept better track of how many chapters I was able to read.  Once the balloons were inflated, I was seated by a barricade to ensure no one tried to wander around the concourse other than in designated areas.  It allowed for a lot of reading time.  Unfortunately, I didn't have much contact with attendees so at times it was really boring and I didn't get to show off my Kindle!


----------



## drenee

I'm off to bed.  Really tired the last few days.  I think because it's just so very cold.  
I can't seem to get warm.  
I'm at 80% on a book and I would love to finish it tonight.  The Bean Trees.  
Have a great night everyone.  
Goodnight Baby Ella.
deb


----------



## Anju 

nite nite everyone, busy day no time to read, even KB,will get caught up tomorrow!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Dona, I hope you have more time to read tomorrow.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite everyone! I am soooo sleepy... feel like I could curl up with this laptop!


----------



## telracs

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Nite everyone! I am soooo sleepy... feel like I could curl up with this laptop!


Make sure you put my order in before falling asleep!


----------



## Anju 

If I wouldn't spend 6-8 hours on here just think of all the reading I could do!  WOW!

So I think I'll spend the next 3-4 hours reading.

Sweet Dreams everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night dear friends.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head to bed as well.
Nite all.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> Make sure you put my order in before falling asleep!


Got it Ma'am!  Thanks again... I got one from Susan too! Gotta go to bed early tonight. I only slept about 5 hours last night... 

Nite everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night Kindle friends.


----------



## Anju 

Friday night, time to read, my own type of happy hour!

Hope you enjoy the concert Loonlover and intinst  

Nitey night all


----------



## drenee

nite Dona.

I need to get off of KB also.  I made a goal of finishing some cross stitch projects this year and my first "deadline" is the end of January.  
So off to cross stitch and watch HGTV.  What an awesome Friday night.    

deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  The concert was great!!


----------



## Anju 

I know I know it's early but we are going to watch a dvd of It's Complicated tonight and I want to read some before we start the move, after 2 hours of news  .

Sweet Dreams everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## drenee

Nite, Dona.
deb


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night once again.


----------



## loonlover

Pleasant dreams fellow KBers.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite-nite...


----------



## Anju 

Hip is hurting so going to leave the computer, for a different chair,  go watch the required kazillion hours of news (DH choice   ) then a dvd of Avatar.  I know it won't be as good as going to the theater as it is a pre-release, but it was given to us by some friends and because there is so much hullabaloo about it DH wants to see it, he hates fantasy and animation.  So actually no reading tonight -  

Everyone have very nice KB dreams -


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Heading off to bed now. Good night everyone.


----------



## andrewy

Good night peoples !!! Outside is -23` Celsius damn i hate this weather i cant wait for summer. I will watch latest episode from Doctor house and i with a coup of tea and i will prepare for sleep.


----------



## drenee

Andrewy, can I ask where you're located?  
deb


----------



## Anju 

I just bet it is cold in Kiev Andrewy, what is the time difference?  Right now in the US Central Standard Time it is 1:25 in the afternoon.  - 23 Celsius is pretty durn cold!  Have a nice eevning.


----------



## Anju 

Nite nite all - gotta read a dreaded PAPER book - UGH!  Mighty brite doesn't fit nicely, hands get crampy, blah blah blah


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona and Deb.
Will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Intinst stated he might be working overtime the rest of this week so I think I'll head on to bed and see him when he wakes up in the morning.


----------



## Anju 

Good night everyone -


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

In the report sent to the ins co. the doctor said I had had a MRI - not - so going to the doctors office in the morning and going to sit there until he can work me in since I can't get an appointment until Tuesday   If I HAVE to have one, then I have to get an appointment asap and find someone to take me to Guad for it.  Not sure how much it will cost here, but lots less than NOB    So going to start a book so I'll have something good to read while waiting.

Nite nite everyone, hope all are safe with that nasty weather!


----------



## Anju 

Been thinking about intinst and loonlover all day, sure hope you guys are safe and sound.  Hooded is also in my thoughts with OKC being so hard hit.

Have appt for MRI tomorrow at 1:15, Monday is a national holiday here so everything is closed, but will wait tomorrow for the report and turn it into the doctor Tues am, early, and then to the ins agent.  So not gonna worry about anything, can't do more than I am doing.

Reading Active Senior Life - a hoot - keep thinking about you deb, about a lady who is recovering from multiple chemo therapies.

Will check in on the rest of you in the morning.  Sweet dreams all.


----------



## loonlover

Anju No. 469 said:


> Been thinking about intinst and loonlover all day, sure hope you guys are safe and sound. Hooded is also in my thoughts with OKC being so hard hit.


We received some sleet and it is now lightly snowing. Roads are icy, but power lines and trees are not coated with ice so we aren't concerned about losing power at this point. Intinst did not have to go to work today - they actually closed the company for only about the 3rd time in the over 30 years he has worked there. He is supposed to work tomorrow, however. Hoping roads clear some before he has to go in.

Good night all - hope everyone sleeps well and those experiencing or due to experience winter precipitation stay safe.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> We received some sleet and it is now lightly snowing. Roads are icy, but power lines and trees are not coated with ice so we aren't concerned about losing power at this point. Intinst did not have to go to work today - they actually closed the company for only about the 3rd time in the over 30 years he has worked there. He is supposed to work tomorrow, however. Hoping roads clear some before he has to go in.
> Good night all - hope everyone sleeps well and those experiencing or due to experience winter precipitation stay safe.


Nite Loonlover, hope Intinst has a safe drive ahead of him tomorrow.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Been thinking about intinst and loonlover all day, sure hope you guys are safe and sound. Hooded is also in my thoughts with OKC being so hard hit.
> 
> Have appt for MRI tomorrow at 1:15, Monday is a national holiday here so everything is closed, but will wait tomorrow for the report and turn it into the doctor Tues am, early, and then to the ins agent. So not gonna worry about anything, can't do more than I am doing.
> 
> Reading Active Senior Life - a hoot - keep thinking about you deb, about a lady who is recovering from multiple chemo therapies.
> Will check in on the rest of you in the morning. Sweet dreams all.


Dona, did you finish "The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs"? Nite, nite Dona.


----------



## intinst

Gonna head of to bed, Good Night KBer's!


----------



## Anju 

Oh yes Meredith, early last week - it was a hoot!  But I kept getting confused with the talk of Carrollton which is in the Dallas area and Houston which is a few hours away South.


----------



## Anju 

I am absolutely wiped out, going to curl up with a good book.

nitey nite all, hope everyone is safe and warm.


----------



## drenee

Nite, Dona.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Intinst, loonlover, meredith, dona, deb, susan, chris and never & ella.


----------



## intinst

Gonna have a 12 hour shift tomorrow, (later today) so I guess I better head to the bedroom.  Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Good night all - catch up with you in the morning.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good nite as well.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night Intinst, loonlover, meredith, dona, deb, susan, chris and never & ella.


Nite, Geoff!



intinst said:


> Gonna have a 12 hour shift tomorrow, (later today) so I guess I better head to the bedroom. Good night all.


Nite Intinst



Anju No. 469 said:


> Oh yes Meredith, early last week - it was a hoot! But I kept getting confused with the talk of Carrollton which is in the Dallas area and Houston which is a few hours away South.


 Dona, I don't think Carrollton is a real town in the book, I mean I think she made up the names of the cities in the book, I don't know of a Magnolia Springs (Magnolia yes, but not Magnolia Springs) and it is near Houston. But Carolton was a town near Magnolia Springs right? Like where some of the people worked? But the only reference I remember about Houston is that Perry moved to MS from Houston. I guess because the towns were in my head as made up names I did not get confused. You knowing that there is a real Carolton on the other hand... I see. I was hoping you would like it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again my friends.


----------



## intinst

Heading off to slumber land, goodnight everyone.


----------



## Anju 

Got nice as the day went on, but starting to rain again, and BIG BOOMERS - so going to shut down and unplug for the night, which means - READING  

I was out most of yesterday and got way behind - particularly with the MM vs Amazon fiasco, will try to get caught up tomorrow, dread when I am off line for a few days  

Enjoy your evenings everyone -


----------



## drenee

Yeah, Dona, you missed a lot of activity yesterday.  

Have a good nite.
Happy reading.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Intinst didn't say if he thought he would be working overtime tonight.  I'm getting sleepy so I'm headed to bed.  I usually wake up enough to know he's home at some point before he comes to bed.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite everyone... I gotta get up @ 6 AM... so I need to try to get a bit of rest.  Seems like a waste of good post time though.


----------



## intinst

Been a long day, going to bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## Anju 

I'm not going to bed, but going to go read for awhile, DH wants to watch a movie on dvd tonight so may not get back here.  It has been raining all day and I am in the mood for a good mystery!


----------



## geoffthomas

Watched 3 hours of LOST.
It has been snowing since about 5pm.
It is expected to snow until 7am.
?

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'll get a little more reading in before I call it a night.

Pleasant dreams to everyone.


----------



## Anju 

STILL raining    What I call a spring rain, soft and gentle, but has been continuous for 3 days now.  Read an Agatha Cristie today, and probably another one now - out of the 100 Mystery Books free from Amazon.  DH will be watching a basketball game so I'll curl up with pups and enjoy myself.

Have a safe, warm, dry and comfy evening everyone!


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and head to bed.  
This getting up every morning at 6:00a.m. is for the birds.  
I've been so spoiled over the last many years.  
Tomorrow is treatment, oncologist appointment, and hairdresser, and I need to get my obligatory milk and bread for the snow storm that's coming on Friday.
Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Time for me to sign off and head to bed.
> This getting up every morning at 6:00a.m. is for the birds.
> I've been so spoiled over the last many years.
> Tomorrow is treatment, oncologist appointment, and hairdresser, and I need to get my obligatory milk and bread for the snow storm that's coming on Friday.
> Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.
> deb


Ya'll really _do_ that don't you? I thought they were just _saying_ that to be funny. Nite Deb.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Stay safe and warm.
Yes we must have our supply of milk, bread and toilet paper.

Just sayin....


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Time to call it a day.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Finally quit raining!  But time to go curl up with pups and read some.  

Probably won't get back here and if I don't, y'all have sweet dreams.

Take care deb, I'm thinking of you.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Dona.  
I think it's time for me to head toward a warm cozy place and read.  Working on Cane River.  
Very good book.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ya'll really _do_ that don't you? I thought they were just _saying_ that to be funny. Nite Deb.


yep. Milk, bread & toilet paper... It's required.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got a quart of milk. . . .that's plenty. . . . .plenty TP. . . . .plenty beer. . . . .considering walking down to Safeway in the morning for chips and such. . . but I can always make popcorn if I have a salt craving. . . . .   Will plug in both Kindles overnight tonight. . . .just to be sure the charge is full in case there are power issues.  That's not usually a problem 'round here, but you never know. . . . . .


----------



## loonlover

Gonna call it a night.  I'm going to watch a movie, then try to get to bed earlier than usual.  Big day tomorrow - I have to be up early to take one of the dogs to the groomer.  LOL

Hope the rest of the evening is pleasant for everyone and hope you sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Worked till three am tonight, guess I better see if I can go to sleep. Goood night (or Good Morning if you prefer) all!


----------



## Anju 

deb - actually more worried about you than those other folks on the East Coast - all the snow maps show all of WVa as totally snowed in!  Hope you stayed home with your kindle and blankie  

Ann hope your DH is ok and can get home.

No rain today, but don't think it got to the 80 deg forecast, 63 in the house right now, so wrapped up all day.  Going to shut it down now and curl up with the good book that I started last night.

Sweet warm dreams everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Anju No. 469 said:


> Ann hope your DH is ok and can get home.


He won't be home tonight. . . . .might be home tomorrow night. . . . .won't be surprised if I don't see him until Sunday. But 'sokay. . . . .he brought in plenty of firewood so I'll be fine.


----------



## drenee

Dona, K is beside me, and I'm covered in my pink blanket.  It is coming down like crazy.  My girlfriend said they had snow until about an hour or so ago and then the snow started.  She's two hours south of me.  I think we have about 3 inches or so now, and coming down fast.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Working for catering staff for about 3 hours in the morning, then two shows by the Lipizzaner Horses so looking at probably a 13+ hour day.  It sounds much worse than it really is as I usually work a position where I get to sit down some.  The break between these shows is also a little longer than some so I can spend most of that time sitting and resting.  Anyway, I will have to be up earlier than usual so better call it a night.


----------



## Anju 

Going to call it quits and read!  Woo Hoo!

Hope everyone gets their power back and are nice and safe and warm.


----------



## Anne

I was lucky here in Queens, New York. We just got a dusting of snow. It was gone quickly. I have not heard any weather reports lately. I am  not sure if we are getting more snow.


----------



## drenee

The Bud Shootout is on and I'm also in the middle of a really good book. 
Have a great evening, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

Absolutely Worn Out!  Woooooo!  Loved the football game - great clean football game  

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, y'all are the greatest!

Sweet dreams!


----------



## loca

Anju No. 469 said:


> Absolutely Worn Out! Woooooo! Loved the football game - great clean football game
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, y'all are the greatest!
> 
> Sweet dreams!


totally agree, going to sleep well after a nice sb party


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.
It is always a delight to hear from you, birthday girl.

Deb, Chris, Never, Susan, Ms.Merry, Scarlet - ya'll take care tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night Dona.
> It is always a delight to hear from you, birthday girl.
> 
> Deb, Chris, Never, Susan, Ms.Merry, Scarlet - ya'll take care tonight.


Nite Geoff! Nite Intinst, Loonlover, Susan, Scarlet, Dona, Ms. Deb & Chris... I am not heading to bed yet, I got some more cheering to do! YAY! Saints!


----------



## Anju 

Going to load a bunch of books tonight, I only have 120 to read next week, not sure that will be enough LOL LOL LOL  Need to find some inexpensive ones tho, and shorter ones in case something doesn't hold my attention all that much.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes - it really made my day special!  And y'all are super special.  And New Orleans winning helped as well.

Have a terrific warm evening everyone, and sweet dreams.


----------



## drenee

Nite Dona.
Glad you had a super birthday.  
deb


----------



## crebel

I think this is my last trip through the KB tonight, so goodnight wonderful friends. Sweet dreams to all.  Everyone in the bad weather areas especially, stay safe and warm.

Chris


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off.  I'm starting to get more tired as the treatments go on.  
I took an hour nap this afternoon and I'm sleepy again already.
Have a great evening on KB, everyone.
deb


----------



## loonlover

It's time to hit the sack.  I was up earlier again today as I was supposed to work.  That didn't happen due to the weather.  

Good night to all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Headin' for bed. goodnight all.


----------



## Anju 

checking out - see y'all in the am


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Time for me to sign off. I'm starting to get more tired as the treatments go on.
> I took an hour nap this afternoon and I'm sleepy again already.
> Have a great evening on KB, everyone.
> deb


Hope you got the rest your body needs Deb. Listen to it... it knows what is best for you...


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Meredith.  I've had an hour long nap today also.  
My DF commented yesterday that I'm not getting out of this 
as easy as I had hoped.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## intinst

Think Im going to give it up for the night, hope every one stays warm and sleeps well.


----------



## drenee

I know it's early, but I really need to work on my cross stitch project.  
Have a fun evening everyone.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Sweet Dreams deb 

Good night all, see you in the morning.  Stay in and safe and warm.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona, Deb, Loonlover and Intinst.
See all in the am.
This snow shoveler is tired.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night Dona, Deb, Loonlover and Intinst.
> See all in the am.
> This snow shoveler is tired.


Night-Night Geoff... sorry about the snow... we may get some tonight too... none to shovel though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite Deb, Loonlover, Intinst, Dona & Chris... I am TIRED!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I keep saying the folks at the arena are giving me lots of new things to put on a resume (I don't plan on sending one out anytime soon, however).  Today I helped get tables ready for the Chamber of Commerce banquet tomorrow night.  We polished glasses, put table cloths on the tables, set up the tables with silverware, salt & pepper shakers, and sweetener.  Then we helped put the glasses on the table.  After all this, we were informed to dismantle 6 tables as the number expected to attend had decreased.  It was a lot more physical effort than I have been doing.  Anyway, I'm beat and think I'll take myself to bed.  Oh, for all those in the snow - you can laugh at us as the reason the number expected to attend decreased is due to the possibility of less than an inch of snow tomorrow.

Anyway, I hope everyone gets a good night's sleep.


----------



## intinst

Heading to lullaby land, take care all, good night.


----------



## Anju 

'nuf for today, back to my book.

How did the cross stitching go deb?

Hope everyone is safe with power and clear streets.


----------



## drenee

The cross stitching is going okay.  
I'm getting blurry eyed with my current one though.  
It's a 1 over 1, meaning one thread over one square, and the current piece of cloth I'm working on is 36 count.  36 count means there are 36 little teeny bitty squares per freakin inch.  Normally it's over two, which is not near as crazy.  
So going, but not as quickly as I would have hoped.  
Thank you for asking.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

36-count?!?  Yikes. The most I've ever done was a 22-count (but on black cloth ) and even that took _forever_.

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Need to get to bed as have to be up early to take one of the dogs to the vet for teeth cleaning in the morning.  Also, I'm working 4 days in a row this week and don't know what time I'll get home tomorrow night or Saturday night.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## crebel

drenee said:


> The cross stitching is going okay.
> I'm getting blurry eyed with my current one though.
> It's a 1 over 1, meaning one thread over one square, and the current piece of cloth I'm working on is 36 count. 36 count means there are 36 little teeny bitty squares per freakin inch. Normally it's over two, which is not near as crazy.
> So going, but not as quickly as I would have hoped.
> Thank you for asking.
> deb


32 count, 1 over 1?! Is is the whole piece? A large piece? I would lose my mind. Anytime I have used 28 or 32, the only time it has been 1 over 1 has been for a small detailed area like a face, never a large area. Hope you slept well afterwards!

Chris


----------



## Anju 

It has probably been 40 years since I have done cross stitch, and I have no idea what count it was, from the reaction here I imagine it was not nearly as bad as what you are doing    Just keep taking breaks on KB or reading!  And as Susan said, we will expect picturs


----------



## drenee

This one is for my youngest son. I'd like to have it completed by the end of March.


----------



## Anju 

Just manually downloaded 2.3.3 all by myself - amazing  
Off to read and watch the Opening Ceremonies.

Nite nite all


----------



## loonlover

TIme to call it a night.  A motocross show at the arena this weekend.  I got off at about 10:50 tonight.  Going in tomorrow at noon to help prepare for another banquet next Tuesday (Sarah Palin is the speaker so it is expected to be a big one).  Then the show tomorrow night.  Maybe I'll be able to be one of the first to leave tomorrow night.

Good night to everyone.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Wanted to beat Ms. Sinclair


Spoiler



*Happy Valentines Day to everyone*


----------



## Anju 

thank you VW  

deb you changed your ticker, like it better now, easier to read  

Time for reading and the olympics - was not particularly impressed with the ceremonies so hope things get better tonight.

Sweet Dreams all


----------



## loonlover

Long day so will say goodnight and Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Anju 

It's early but enough for me today.

Sweet Dreams y'all, hope you have had a terrific Valentine Day.


----------



## Anju 

Boy Howdy - y'all staying up to watch the snow    I'm busy with the olympics and trying to read at the same time.  It's so much easier with basket/base/football since there are so many replays  

Nitey Nite everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Got to get to bed.
Hafta go to work tomorrow.
After a long time with work closed by the snow.
And I better get up extra early because it is going to be a bear the first day with everybody trying to do it too.

Just sayin......


----------



## loonlover

Going to say good night.  Still have dishes to do and I'm working tomorrow during the day setting the tables for a banquet, then working the banquet tomorrow night.

It's a Republican fund raiser with Sarah Palin speaking.  Multiple price tickets and multiple functions so it may be a little more work than some banquets.  But it should be a good evening for people watching.   

Hope everyone has pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anju 

Loonlover, hope you survived today ok!
Anyone heard from deb?  I sent her a pm but no response, did she check out somewhere I didn't see?
I have GOT to quit downloading books, thinking I won't be doing anything for weeks on end  
Going to check on the new house tomorrow, signed construction contract today, probably last chance to do the bus for awhile.

Time to watch Olympics and read a bit.

Sweet Dreams y'all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

She hasn't been on in a few days...


----------



## loonlover

My feet say it is time to call it a night.

Dona, the banquet went well and I survived counting in 564 people plus directing people various places.  The event staff received several compliments about the venue.  

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Working overtime again, so posting in the wee hours. Heading off to bed now, Good Night all.


----------



## Anju 

As long as you remember to get the Happy Birthday done, good night and sweet dreams.

60 deg when I got up early today 61 deg. for the high right now!  Did a lot of walking and am absolutely worn out!  Of course a couple of glasses of wine have helped.

Again, Olympics!  Reading a very good book, Relocating Mia and having a terrible time concentrating on it with all this sports stuff going on  

Nite nite everyone -


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Sleep well.
This getting up early stuff is making me tired.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night all.
> Sleep well.
> This getting up early stuff is making me tired.


I am tired too... I need to take myself to bed too!
Nite all!


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a night.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anju 

Again the Olympics - finally finished my book, pretty durn good.  Need to see if there is a follow-on   as if I need any more books to read.

Sweet Dreams everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Gotta get to bed.
I am really tired.
See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## loonlover

Time to get ready for bed and spend some time actually reading.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Rather than have keyboard imprints on my forehead, I think I shall toddle off to bed. Good night all


----------



## Anju 

OK so I am checking out for a few days!  Hopefully deb will pop back in before I get back.  Leaving at too early in the morning for the hospital, will be there for 2 days 2 nights and home, but don't know about ability to sit at the computer.
Hip replacement and not worried about that, more concerned with my "male nurse" and his patience with me  

Everyone please stay safe and have nice dreams.

HUGS all around.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday night all.


----------



## loonlover

Need to head to bed, I suppose.

Worked as the coat check "girl" tonight - I checked all of 8 items.  It was warm when the event started so most people arrived coat-less.  Hopefully they had a coat in their vehicle as it was chilly when I left at 10:15.  There were quite a few young women in mini dresses that were strapless or nearly so.

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

No one to say good night to with Dona away, but I'll say it anyway.

Intinst is in Kansas visiting his mother so all I have to say good night to here at home are the dogs and cats.  

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night to all off you, it's been a long day, I am going to go to sleep, either here at the keyboard or in bed. I think I'll choose bed this time.


----------



## Susan in VA

A wise choice.


----------



## loonlover

At least I can keep up with the approximate time Intinst goes to bed, whether he's here or in Kansas.  I have to confess, I don't always know when he makes it to bed at home either.


----------



## Margaret

Just returned home from my wokshop in Hershey.  My brain is tired.  The topic was using technology to make instruction more real world oriented and student driven.  I definitely learned some new things, but also realized just how much I don't know.  The stay in the Hershey Lodge last night was great.  We had a delicious dinner and drinks by the fireplace in the lobby.  It was like a girls' get away.  Now I've got a lesson plan to write before I go to bed.  Tomorrow morning will be here much too quickly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Good to have heard from Chris and Deb today.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

Time to head upstairs to bed.  I did not have my nap today and I'm exhausted.  
Nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Good night everyone... just heard on the news, that for the first time ever our Trailriders will have snow to deal with! Rodeo is almost here. We are under a Winter Weather Advisory!   Snow tomorrow!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Intinst made it home from Kansas (no, he didn't see Dorothy this time - too cold and snowy).

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## intinst

Headin' for the bed. Twas' a long day with about 450 miles driving by my self. It is harder than it used to be, no comfortable position for my knee much of the time.Good night all. (No sign of Toto or Auntie Em, either)


----------



## Anju 

If my energy level is this low, I hate to think of what deb is going through!!!  But that's ok deb I'll be able to send you some soon    But in the meantime I'll shut it down, sitting at the computer is not the most comfortable place for me to be, but better than that horrible hospital bed!

So enough for tonight, see y'all in the morning.

Sweet dreams y'all and glad you got home safe and sound intinst!  Did you use the TTS on your drive?


----------



## drenee

Hope your energy returns sooner than mine is going to, Dona.  
I'm barely able to make it past 7:00 most nights.  
I'm looking up the next book in a series and then I'm off to bed.  
Nite all.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> Hope your energy returns sooner than mine is going to, Dona.
> I'm barely able to make it past 7:00 most nights.
> I'm looking up the next book in a series and then I'm off to bed.
> Nite all.
> deb


 Nite you two... saying prayers for both of you... SWEET dreams...


Anju No. 469 said:


> If my energy level is this low, I hate to think of what deb is going through!!! But that's ok deb I'll be able to send you some soon  But in the meantime I'll shut it down, sitting at the computer is not the most comfortable place for me to be, but better than that horrible hospital bed!
> 
> So enough for tonight, see y'all in the morning.
> 
> Sweet dreams y'all and glad you got home safe and sound intinst! Did you use the TTS on your drive?


----------



## loonlover

Good night to all.


----------



## intinst

Dona, my Kindle is a Klassic, so TTs is not available on it. Heading off to bed, back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and rest for the evening.  I definitely overdid it today.  
Have a great nite everyone.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Deb, hope you get a good night's sleep.

Since I'm working the next two days, I guess I'd better finish up some chores and head to bed.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Be careful Loonlover.
Take it easy Deb.


----------



## intinst

Headin' to bed,goodnight everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Early call time at the arena tomorrow - 7AM and the Home Show ends at 7PM.  That means around a 13 hour day for me.  But I don't have to work Sat and Sun like my boss does.  

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Going to bed now, but first an observation. When I gave Loonlover her Kindle, her reaction was "enh, thanks." After spending some time with it, she has grown to like it very much. When i "made" her post:



loonlover said:


> Help!!! I'm being forced to join this by my husband - you all know him as your social secretary Intinst..Just kidding - he did buy me a Kindle for our 38th wedding anniversary and stated he wanted me to join the board to prove I now had my very own Kindle. I won't say I'll be as active as he is, but I have enjoyed some of the items he has shared with me.


She indicated that she would not post much. She is now in the top sixty posters here at KB.
I think I did good both times.
Good Night All.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Going to bed now, but first an observation. When I gave Loonlover her Kindle, her reaction was "enh, thanks." After spending some time with it, she has grown to like it very much. When i "made" her post:
> 
> She indicated that she would not post much. She is now in the top sixty posters here at KB.
> I think I did good both times.
> Good Night All.


You really did intinst and, obviously, when you married her in the first place!


----------



## Susan in VA

Loonlover, I hope he's not saying "I told you so!" too often!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> You really did intinst and, obviously, when you married her in the first place!


She's the best thing to happen to me in my life.


----------



## loonlover

Susan in VA said:


> Loonlover, I hope he's not saying "I told you so!" too often!


Not too often, although I think he does shake his head sometimes when he walks by and I am posting on some thread - like see what did I tell you.


----------



## loonlover

Even though most things I do at the arena are not manual labor, I am feeling the 13 hours I was there today.  I counted in exhibitors and attendees for a home show for about 6 1/2 hours, then sat in what is called the command center.  It is where we track any requests for assistance from other departments.  Today, I had two calls before the show ended.  So, I did read quite a bit, but didn't have any more contact with the public.  That can become very boring.  Can't complain, tho, I am paid to sit there and do very little.  But, I am tired so think I'll call it a night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

supposed to work Saturday and Sunday, so I guess I should go on to bed, Night all.


----------



## drenee

It's time for me to sign off for the night.  
Nite, Dona.  Hope you're feeling some better tonight.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## Anju 

nite all


----------



## drenee

Yay!!!!  Dona said good nite.  

deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Dona, glad to see you were able to say good night.

Pleasant dreams to fellow KBers.


----------



## drenee

7 Brides for 7 Brothers is on.  Absolutely love this movie.  
I have not been able to fall asleep for my regular afternoon nap today even though I can barely hold my eyes open.  
Hopefully the movie will relax me.  
Have a great nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## crebel

I don't always post good night since I never know if it is my last trip through the boards for the night.  Tonight, however, I am heading to sleep early.  So good night KB friends.  Dona, Deb, and Geoff I hope your rests are healing and rejuvenating.


----------



## loonlover

Time to sign off, although sometimes I'm like Chris. I may take another peek at what's been posted after I post here.

I'm working tomorrow so better get the dogs out and put up for the night.

Pleasant dreams fellow KBers.


----------



## intinst

Guess I'll head off to bed now, getting home at 2:30 AM cuts into your KB time, Goodnight everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night once again.


----------



## drenee

I've been online much longer today than normal.  I'm very tired.\
Off to rest.  And I just want to say, I'm sick of resting.  LOL.
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## crebel

Sweet dreams everybody.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Chris.
Good night Deb.

Good night Dona.

sleep tight.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## drenee

Again, early sign off for me.  Just too tired to pay attention.
Have a wonderful Friday evening.  Hope you all get to do something fun.
deb


----------



## crebel

DH is home safe and sound after being gone all week.  He also brought home sushi for dinner and we opened a bottle of wine - I am so relaxed, I don't even know if I'll get any reading done this evening.  So it is goodnight for me.  Sweet dreams to all.

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Another week gone by.
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## intinst

Well, I took a three day weekend so that I could go to the Lee Ann Womack, Reba McEntire and George Strait concert tomorrow, guess I'll head to bed a little early tonight for a little extra sleep and so I can take Loonlover out for breakfast in the morning. Good night all of you.


----------



## drenee

OMG, intinst, I am SO jealous.  I would LOVE to see just one of those three in concert, and you're going to see all of them.  All three are awesome and on top of my favorites list.  
Have fun.
deb


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> OMG, intinst, I am SO jealous. I would LOVE to see just one of those three in concert, and you're going to see all of them. All three are awesome and on top of my favorites list.
> Have fun.
> deb


I have seen George strait in concert twice before and last year, Reba came through with Kelly Clarkson, I did not want to miss a chance to see both of them again, and with Lee Ann Womack as opening act, it makes it all even better,


----------



## drenee

Lee Ann Womack is awesome.  I have never seen her in concert, but I have all of her CDs.  
If she announces a new one coming out soon let me know.  My favorite song from her last 
CD is The Bees.  I LOVE that song.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.
Saturday is over.


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> Lee Ann Womack is awesome. I have never seen her in concert, but I have all of her CDs.
> If she announces a new one coming out soon let me know. My favorite song from her last
> CD is The Bees. I LOVE that song.
> deb


She didn't mention a new CD, But she was awesome, as were Reba and George!


----------



## loonlover

I really can't tell you much about the concert.  I only peeked in once.  I did get to hear most of it, but ended up at an entrance where I was the only one scanning tickets.  I don't have a clue about the number that came through my door, but I was constantly scanning tickets from 5:55 until 7:30.  It was still a great evening, even tho hectic, and the people seemed to really enjoy themselves.  There were a few drunks, but I at least didn't have to deal with any that were obnoxious.

Anyway, it is time to take this body to bed.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## intinst

Heading off to bed now, Good Night all.


----------



## drenee

intinst said:


> She didn't mention a new CD, But she was awesome, as were Reba and George!


Thank you. So glad you had a good time. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say goodnite.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Another week to begin tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and rest.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
I hope Dona is ok.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I hope Dona is Okay too.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Also been thinking about Dona today.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good evening.  

Good nite, Dona.  We miss you around here.

deb


----------



## crebel

Last night was a short night and today was a long day.  Sleep well everybody.  Extra prayers for Dona.

Chris


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I seem to be ready to call it a night earlier than usual tonight.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Chris, Deb, loonlover.
And Dona - we do indeed miss you.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night here and go read a while.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.
Going to read a DTB that I have been putting off because while I like the author and cannot get the book on Kindle, I really like reading on the Kindle.
But it is time to get to that book.

Sure miss Dona.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

Another early evening for me.  I've been trying to go to bed around 7 or 7:30 instead of falling asleep on the couch.  
Much better on the back.  I don't necessarily fall asleep right away, but at least I'm already in bed.  
I haven't read anything all day and I'm not sure what I'm giong to start tonight.  Off to get some reading done in bed.
Nite KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  The arena football game lasted a little longer than I remembered from last season.  Definitely time to call it a night.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> Another early evening for me. I've been trying to go to bed around 7 or 7:30 instead of falling asleep on the couch.
> Much better on the back. I don't necessarily fall asleep right away, but at least I'm already in bed.
> I haven't read anything all day and I'm not sure what I'm giong to start tonight. Off to get some reading done in bed.
> Nite KB friends.
> deb


Deb, do you have the energy to work on your cross-stitching? (Though it's probably not the safest thing to fall asleep doing... )


----------



## drenee

There was about two weeks where I didn't read, cross stitch, play DS, nothing.  
The last couple of days I have felt a bit better, but I still can't cross stitch.  
I'm working on the small count fabric and so I have to wear a magnifier around my neck.
The magnifier rests right in the area that I'm very burnt and rubs.  So my cross stitch 
has been sitting across the room taunting me for days.  
I'm hoping by mid-week next week the worst of the burns will be gone and I can get back
to my projects.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

<hugs>

Hang in there... it'll keep getting better from now on.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Susan.  The area that is the most burnt has not been in the area of treatment for the last week.  So I'm sure all of the itchy feeling is the fact that it is now healing.  
If this is the worst it gets, and I'm pretty sure it is, then I'm doing really good and I have nothing to complain about.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Again, time for me to say goodnight.  
Have a wonderful Saturday evening.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday Night all


----------



## intinst

Since this will be a short night, I will sign off now, Good Night Everyone.


----------



## drenee

Hmm, feeling especially tired this evening.  
Time for me to sign off and read the evening away.
Have a wonderful Sunday evening.
deb


----------



## loca

Night y'all.  Have a great upcoming week!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll call it a night, take care, all.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head upstairs.  
Carol and Loonlover are watching the eagles and will keep me posted.  
Probably only more spider action tonight anyway.

Dona, thinking of you tonight, your last night before you get to come home.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Deb, hope you get a good night's rest.

Dona, hope you are able to soon read all the posts of thoughts sent your way.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone, "see" you tomorrow, or later today actually.


----------



## intinst

good night all


----------



## crebel

A long day today with my Dad, but it was so good to stop by the KB and "feel the love" for a few minutes before getting some rest.  Goodnight friends.


----------



## drenee

Long day for me today, and another long one tomorrow.  
It feels so good to be outside and moving around again.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Well St. Patrick's Day is now coming to a close.
Good night all.
Hope you behaved yourselves.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Looks like I'm saying good night to myself.  So, good night , self.  

Pleasant dreams to all and to all a good night.


----------



## intinst

Going to bed now, good night all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## intinst

Guess it's about time for me to hit the sack, big day today!


----------



## Anju 

missed a few nights on-line but I did wish all of you sweet dreams anyhoo!
Maybe I'll get back on track today -


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm glad you're feeling better Dona. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there Dona.
Good night dear friend.


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> missed a few nights on-line but I did wish all of you sweet dreams anyhoo!
> Maybe I'll get back on track today -


Dona I am so Happy to see you post again. Good Night Everyone


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off for the day.  I've been in front of my computer for about 7 hours waiting 
for the baby eagle to hatch (and it did).  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
Dona, hope you have a restful evening.
deb


----------



## crebel

It's been great to relax with all of you for a little while this evening.  Sweet dreams!


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night.  I'll have to catch up with the other threads after we get home tomorrow.

We've had a great weekend.  Will be heading out sometime tomorrow morning for home.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is real neat to have Dona back in limited action.
Chris you know how we feel about you.
You too Deb.

Intinst and loonlover, I am beginning to feel like I know you two.

Ms. Merry - good night too.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> It is real neat to have Dona back in limited action.
> Chris you know how we feel about you.
> You too Deb.
> 
> *Intinst *and loonlover, *I am beginning to feel like I know you* two.
> 
> Ms. Merry - good night too.


And yet, you don't seem to hold it against me...

Good Night, KindleBoard Friends.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite everyone - better day than usual - BIG BUMP!!!!!!

everyone take care -


----------



## drenee

It's SO nice to see Dona say good nite.  
So glad you had a better day.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Good night everyone.  I am beginning to feel like I live on these boards, especially since I found the eaglet thread.  Nice to see Dona back again. Nice to be here.
Paula ny


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju  No. 469 said:


> nitey nite everyone - better day than usual - BIG BUMP!!!!!!
> 
> everyone take care -


Good for you Anju!  So glad to hear you are doing better. You had us all worried about you...


----------



## Anju 

Doctor took me off of about 8 meds WOO HOO! but today was not quite as good as yesterday. Told me to walk as much as I can, so maybe that will help my sleeping at night, don't want to take too many drugs or sleeping pills. But who knows maybe tomorrow will be better, can have showers daily as long as the bandages are changed afterward - yeppers tomorrow will be better.

Going to check out now - thanks everyone for your support - this has been a real


Spoiler



bitch


----------



## drenee

Nite Dona.  I hope you sleep well, and I'll keep you in my thoughts for a better day tomorrow.
deb


----------



## crebel

Dona, it is so good to have you back and sounding more chipper!  I wish for you a restful, recuperative night.

Chris


----------



## intinst

Been a long day, I'm headin' to bed, Good Night.


----------



## Anju 

Nitey nite everyone - with less meds I think I'm going to be better than ok, but this is going to be one loooonnnnngggg trip ARGHH

Time for my 50 step walk LOL LOL LOL

Sweet dreams -


----------



## drenee

Nite Dona.


----------



## Anne

Nlite Dona I am so happy you are doing better.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night.  Haven't quite caught up with KB, but feel the need to head to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Anju No. 469 said:


> Nitey nite everyone - with less meds I think I'm going to be better than ok, but this is going to be one loooonnnnngggg trip ARGHH
> 
> Time for my 50 step walk LOL LOL LOL
> 
> Sweet dreams -


Dona, I am so happy to see you out and about.  Take it easy, though Ma'am!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Dona.
Good night Deb.
good night ms. merry.
good night loonlover.
good night all.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> Good night Dona.
> Good night Deb.
> good night ms. merry.
> good night loonlover.
> good night all.


Nite Mr. Thomas, Good Night Ms. Deb, Glad you are doing better, Nite Ms. Loonlover, Nite everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Starting to sink, so just in case I don't get back on before DH shuts it down -

Sweet Dreams everyone, it is soooo nice to be back!


----------



## drenee

KB feels so much better to me when Dona says good morning and good night.
deb


----------



## drenee

Time for me to log off and head to bed. 
I'm reading *The Girls From Ames*. 
Have a great night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  It's time for me to hit the sack.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Gonna get ready for bed now, good night all.


----------



## Anju 

intinst I am so glad you post in the good night thread when you are closing it down for the night and the good morning when you are getting up, I would get sooooo confused!

Contractor sent some pictures, will try to download them tomorrow and post.  Maybe a month!!!  But then we have to pay him the rest of the money    DH just might get to do all the packing  

Nitey nite y'all!


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head to bed.  
Enjoy your Friday evening.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Dona, so good to see you say good night.

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## intinst

My father worked the night shift, maybe I inherited like it from him. Gonna shut it down now, Night all!


----------



## Anju 

Rather warm day today and not necessarily a good day had to take a pain pill, don't like those  .  Hope you get a good report deb!  Keep us up-dated please.

As usual I get a bunch of "are you going to get on the computer again"?  "Can I shut it down?" so will call it quits for the night, chair is uncomfortable!

Sweet Dreams everyone -


----------



## loonlover

About time to call it a day.  I worked an arena football game tonight - a crowd of only about 1200 people so it was very boring.

Good night all - pleasant dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night friends.


----------



## intinst

Guess it is time to shut it down, good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

I need to finish packing for going back to work tomorrow.  
I can't wait to get back to work, but I hate the packing 
and being away.  I'm homesick and I haven't even left yet.
Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I need to finish packing for going back to work tomorrow.
> I can't wait to get back to work, but I hate the packing
> and being away. I'm homesick and I haven't even left yet.
> Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.
> deb


Good Luck and Good Night Deb!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
And be careful Deb.


----------



## loonlover

Good luck tomorrow, Deb.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Shuttin' down, Nite all.


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a day.

Good night all.


----------



## Tripp

Good night,  I had fun chatting with everyone tonight.  Everyone keep well.


----------



## intinst

Well, beddie bye time, G' Night all!


----------



## drenee

I feel very lucky to have the job I have.  
Yesterday we were in court for 3 and a half hours.  
Today was 3 hours.  I think if the days were much
longer I'd need a nap around 2:00.  LOL.
It's time to take my tired body to bed and read a little.
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Busy day.
Really tired tonight.


----------



## loonlover

I mowed the front yard for the first time this year.  It seems to have tired me out some so I'd best head to bed for a little reading followed by sleep.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Later today is when i see the doctor to discuss my bionic man knee replacement surgery so I better go to bed, good night all!


----------



## Anju 

How'd it go today deb?

Dislocated hip again last Sunday - 3 days in bed is not fun!  Been thinking about all of y'all and sending good wishes your way.  Not spending much time out of bed, even with permission, a little bit nervous!


----------



## loonlover

So good to see your posts today.  I can understand being a little nervous about moving around, even with permission.  Please take it slow - we want you to keep mending.


----------



## drenee

Hi Dona.  Work day was not bad, but there was a bad accident on the way to work this morning.  I was not involved.  
I posted the story in the Good Morning Thread.  

Have a good evening, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good to have you back again, again Dona.
Deb glad we on the road to normalcy.
Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Time for beddie bye, good night everyone


----------



## Anju 

Doing ok today, but taking it very very easy!  Gonna catch up on all my books!  what to do what to do  

mananananana


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night! 

The BRATs and I had fun today with Susan in VA and her DD. (However, we both failed to remember it's spring break and the museum was PACKED! plus Susan's whole parking fiasco)

Hopefully the BRATs are all worn out because I know I am and want to sleep until noon!


----------



## Susan in VA

Good luck with that.      DD was still bouncy when we got home, and wanted to WALK to my parents'  house for a visit.  Granted, it's only five minutes away, but I was ready for a nap....

G'night, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Susan and Heather, sounds like it was a good "field trip" for all.

I worked in the yard today - using muscles that haven't been used in a while.  I bet I feel them even more tomorrow.  Still, it was a good feeling to have accomplished something.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Getting sleepy, so time to say good night.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Friday night all.
Keep believing.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Anne

Good Night all. I am off to Bed. I have had a long day and a stressful one.


----------



## loonlover

Time to head to bed.  I did some more yard work - really hard on an out of shape person like me.  Of course, if I did more of it, maybe it would help me get into better shape.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NogDog

Heading up to Long Island this morning, so finally going to bed now after getting some laundry done. KindleBoards will have to find a way to manage without me until sometime Sunday PM.


----------



## intinst

Calling it quits for the day, Good Night all.


----------



## Anju 

Going to sign out, been a good day, hopefully a good night.
We go to DST tonight but have changed all the clocks already.

Hope the bunny brings you lots of yummy Easter eggs!


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to sign off now too, Dona.
Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Time to get ready for bed.  I worked an arena football game tonight.  A very boring evening, but I did get some reading done.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

TTFN


----------



## Anju 

okey dokey y'all - time for work tomorrow, no more fun for 5 days!

Hope everyone had a good weekend though.

We went back to DST last night so it's back to working on retiree time  

nitey nite y'all


expect some pretty good stories from you loonlover


----------



## drenee

Nite Dona.  It's so wonderful to have you saying Good Morning and Good Night.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

drenee said:


> Nite Dona. It's so wonderful to have you saying Good Morning and Good Night.
> deb


I agree one million percent - but I am still so careful it's ridiculous


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off.  Early morning for me.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Easter Sunday night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night all. I have to get up early tomorrow for work YUCK. I better get to bed.


----------



## loonlover

Time for me to hit the sack.  

As far as I know, I won't be working until the Tim McGraw concert on Friday.  The last I heard about 10,000 tickets have been sold.  It won't be quite as hectic as George Strait was, but it will still be a busy night.  Opening acts are The Lost Trailers and Lady Antebellum (I'd really like to see part of their act, but we'll just have to see what happens Friday).  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Off to bed, Good Night, all.


----------



## Anju 

I know I know it is early, but I have been moving around a bit more than usual.  Actually terrified of over doing it and moving something I shouldn't!  Won't see doctor until Thursday and even tho I hate this stupid brace almost hate to ask for it to be gone!  

Saying all that, more than needs to be said,

nitey nite all and sweet dreams

when is your knee going to be worked on intinst?


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> when is your knee going to be worked on intinst?


Due to problems developing between me and the doctor and his staff, I have changed surgeons. I at first was seeing a surgeon recommended by my current doctor. I will be going back to the physician who did the first surgery on my knee in 2001. My appointment with him is this Thursday.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there all, let's get well - soon......please  

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Not feeling too well, this evening, going to head to bed early, Good Night everyone


----------



## Anju 

sure hope you are feeling better intinst!

nite y'all

you ok deb?


----------



## loonlover

I managed to get the back yard mowed today and I'm a little tuckered.  Think I'll call it a night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

Hope everyone had a terrific day!

Sweet Dreams!


----------



## drenee

Hey Dona, thanks for asking.  I'm doing good, thank you. 
I got tired pretty quick last week, but there's a noticeable difference this week.  

I need to get upstairs and get repacked for two more days of work this week.  
Have a great evening.  Keeping my fingers crossed for doctor's visits for you all tomorrow.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Need to call it a night so I can wake up in time to get Intinst up to go see the orthopedic surgeon in the morning.

Good night all.


----------



## Anju 

doctor said last week before the holidays (Wed-Sun) he would be here between 3 and 7 tonight.  Well he didn't make it at three so guess it will be closer to 7.  I did call him on his cell a few minutes ago, and he said he would be here.  Got my list of questions for him, keep fingers crossed for me please.  They want to do another blood test in the morning to make sure all my infections are gone and no more $70. US pills, twice a day ARGHHHHH.

So will wish all of you a very pleasant evening and nice dreams.


----------



## drenee

Thinking of you, Dona.  Got my fingers crossed.
deb


----------



## Anne

I have got my fingers crossed for you Dona.


----------



## geoffthomas

prayin' for you Dona.
good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Thinkin' of you, Dona.

Long day expected tomorrow.  Tim McGraw concert tomorrow night and I'm going in at 10AM to monitor the concourse to make sure no one gets in that shouldn't before doors open.  It's a pretty boring chore, but hey, some one has to do it and I get more hours that way.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Heading to lullaby land, good night all.


----------



## Anju 

update - doctor came at 6:30,  can use the walker, slowly!  Finally don't have to worry about my pusher and can sit in the comfortable computer chair.  Still going to take it very very very easy, that last displacement was not fun!  Still have to use brace, but he's going to try to find another brace.  No therapy for two more weeks, but that's ok, I have some gentle things he said I can do.


----------



## Anju 

Think I mighta over done it today! Absolutely pooped and whole leg is talking to me from toes to shoulder!  So Guess What?  I am outa here.  Even gonna take a pill, which I usually don't do.

Have a good Friday evening everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my virtual friends.


----------



## telracs

either I've got a cold or major allergies, so I'm turning in early.  so, flower of the day will be posted tomorrow afternoon instead of my usual post midnight.


----------



## loonlover

It was a long day (13.5 hrs) even though it is not difficult work.  Tim McGraw did not draw quite the crowd that George Strait does so it wasn't quite as bad getting people in the door and then getting them out when the concert was over.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Seemed a long day for me as well, even if it wasn't as many hours as DW's. Knees's hurting, which makes the rest of me tired, somehow. Goodnight all


----------



## Anju 

Cobbie said:


> Dona, any surgery takes time to recoup...and I mean, any surgery...so don't rush it. Just let it happen. It's so good to have you back.


and when you keep forgetting you are a gezeerette it's even more difficult to slow down


----------



## Anju 

wish I could forget today!  That's all folks!


----------



## loonlover

Dona, hope tomorrow is better.

Time to get ready for bed with a little reading before turning out the light.  Tomorrow will be spent at the arena inflating balloons for a decoration above the arena floor.  The decoration is for a trade show being held Tuesday.  We inflate around 4000 balloons which after tying are twisted together.  The worst part is how sore your fingers get from tying two balloons together, then twisting them with two more.  The twisted balloons are then hung by strings from the sides and corners of the scoreboard to the edge of the seats.  This makes a nice canopy effect over the arena floor once the scoreboard is raised to the ceiling. 

Good night all.  Hope you have pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good Night, all.


----------



## Anju 

so far so good today, but going to ease out early,

How'd the balloons work out loonlover?  Been thinking of you all day, sore fingers and pops and all


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## loonlover

The balloon inflation went very well.  We actually finished in less time than it took last year or the year before.  It must be the experience.  I don't think we had as many pop today as we did last year.  We think we've figured out that the higher the humidity level, the more that pop.  My thumbs and forefingers are sore, but I don't have any completely raw spots.  They seemed to stretch better this year and were easier to tie.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed, good night all.


----------



## Anju 

nitey nite sleep tight y'all


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and do some reading.  
Nite.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Gonna call it a night and do a little more reading.  Quit reading just when the book was getting really good at work today so want to see how much I can get read tonight.  I have to be at the arena at 6:30 in the morning but won't be taking my Kindle tomorrow.  I will be moving around too much to have to worry about keeping up with it all day.  I did get to show it off today, however.  The man was very interested so I informed him about KB. 

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Going to give it up for today.
Good night.


----------



## intinst

Shutting downtime, good night all.


----------



## Anju 

anyone heard from neversleeps lately?  

good day today, but don't want to push too much  
catch y'all mananananana


----------



## drenee

Never was on the Jade/Pearls thread yesterday, I believe.
deb


----------



## intinst

Giving it up, good night all


----------



## Anju 

So far, so good, 2 days in a row  
Reading an absolutely terrific book, and won't be able to stay up late to finish, so have something to look forward to tomorrow.  Can't tell you what it is because it has not been published, yet.

Sweet dreams all - off to lie down and listen to the news and then read.  Been up most of the day and poooooed.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am so happy you are doing good Dona. What book are you reading?


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

Dona is teasing us.  She can't tell us the name of the book.  Hopefully, when it is published, she'll let us know so we can be sure to get it.  I bet it's a book by one of our authors.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

All that radiation didn't affect your brains that's for sure deb!


----------



## drenee

.  Thank goodness.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and do some reading.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Finished my beta book reading - are y'all in for a treat one of these days!

Also Gertie's book is available on Amazon!  Finally!  Grabbed it, but not sure just what I am going to read next.  So think I'm going to go lie down and listen to the news and a ballgame (not able to move tv to room the bed is in)

Been another good day - so hopefully I'll have a good night.

Sweet dreams everyone

Did you get the yard mowed loonlover?


----------



## geoffthomas

Finished Beta read of Jeff's book - wow.
Got Gertie's new one.
All is good in the world.

Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night and try to finish the book I'm reading so I can start Gertie's.

Dona, I did get the lawn mowed.  It is always a good feeling to get it done.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Good  Night everyone


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Finished my beta book reading - are y'all in for a treat one of these days!
> 
> Also Gertie's book is available on Amazon! Finally! Grabbed it, but not sure just what I am going to read next. So think I'm going to go lie down and listen to the news and a ballgame (not able to move tv to room the bed is in)
> 
> Been another good day - so hopefully I'll have a good night.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone
> 
> Did you get the yard mowed loonlover?


I cannot wait to find out what book it is.


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Dona is teasing us. She can't tell us the name of the book. Hopefully, when it is published, she'll let us know so we can be sure to get it. I bet it's a book by one of our authors.
> deb


 Deb; I hope Dona does let us know when it is published.


----------



## Anju 

You will know!  I promise.  It still has a couple of stages to go through but it's worth waiting for, right Geoff


----------



## Anju 

Wish I had a good 21" high chair to sit in that would be more comfortable than this cheap computer chair!  Bed is better actually, so since today is an iffy day think I'll go read earlier than usual.


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> You will know! I promise. It still has a couple of stages to go through but it's worth waiting for, right Geoff


I cannot wait to find out what book it is.


----------



## Anne

Good Night all. I hope I can sleep tonight. I did not sleep well last night and have been tired all day.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night a little early tonight - maybe spend a little more time reading instead of being on KB.

Good night all.  Hope you sleep well and are able to sleep in on Saturday morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.
Just watched one of the new season of Merlin on SyFy.

sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed, waving good night to everyone!


----------



## Anju 

Reading time - catch up tomorrow


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Have to work tomorrow so better hit the sack.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone .


----------



## intinst

Heading off to bed, good night all.


----------



## Anju 

dad drat it - started Catherine and the Captain - don't have time for kindleboards!  Later Gater


----------



## drenee

I have a book I'd love to finish this evening.  And I have 3 library books that are due tomorrow.  
Time to climb into my own bed, I haven't been at my apartment for about 10 days, for some
serious reading time.
Happy Sunday evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I have a book I'd love to finish this evening. And I have 3 library books that are due tomorrow.
> Time to climb into my own bed, I haven't been at my apartment for about 10 days, for some
> serious reading time.
> Happy Sunday evening, KB friends.
> deb


Deb: Where have you been for 10 days. Have you been away for work? Have a good night


----------



## Anne

Good Night All


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Time for this party animal to wave 
bye bye. Good night everyone


----------



## Anju 

nite nite all


----------



## drenee

Yes, Anne, I have been staying at my mom's for work.  

It is time for me to head upstairs.  
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Yes, Anne, I have been staying at my mom's for work.
> 
> It is time for me to head upstairs.
> deb


Thanks Deb. I was just worried. I wanted to make sure everything was okay.  Have a Good Night.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night friends.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Beddie bye time, Night all.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Time for this party animal to wave
> bye bye. Good night everyone


Awww, what a cutie.


----------



## drenee

Anne said:


> Thanks Deb. I was just worried. I wanted to make sure everything was okay.  Have a Good Night.


Thank you, Ann. I stay at my mom's when I work several days in a row, and we had a busy couple of weeks.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Finished Catherine and the Captain - way to go Gertie!
Wore shoes today, actually my legs are tired but I feel better than I have in a long time.  Will try again tomorrow and see how it goes.  Felt more stable when walking.

Sweet Dreams all -

intinst what about your knee?  decision made?  When?


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and do some book reading.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
Dona, you've been posting on the Good Morning and Good Night threads consistently the last week or so.  
KB is so much better and feels right again when I see your posts first thing in the morning and right before I 
sign off for the evening.  So happy you're doing better.
deb


----------



## telracs

Okay folks, I'm signing off....  train leaves Penn Station at 8 am, so I have to be there by 7, so....

See who I see on Thursday!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
I am envious of those who have already finished Gertie's new book.
I will get there soon.

Travel safely Scarlet.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night and see how close I can get to finishing Gertie;s new book.  

Disney on Ice is at the arena for 5 days this week.  At the moment I am only working 3 of the 8 shows.  That is always subject to change.  Tomorrow night and Friday morning at least I'll be where I can do some reading.

Scarlet, have a safe trip.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

scarlet said:


> Okay folks, I'm signing off.... train leaves Penn Station at 8 am, so I have to be there by 7, so....
> 
> See who I see on Thursday!


Will you be back by Thursday ?


----------



## Anju 

Another good day, not as good as yesterday but still we are getting somewhere.

See you in the morning y'all


----------



## loca

Good night will be coming very soon for me, I"m spent...See ya soon y'all.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night.

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## intinst

(Waves night-night to everyone)


----------



## Anju 

doctor will be here sometime in the next couple of hours, hopefully with some PT for me to do, but in the meantime I am going to go rest.  I usually crash about 6ish and if he is not here before then - wellllllll

catch up with y'all tomorrow


----------



## geoffthomas

Had a terrific DC meet.
An extra treat was Scarlet coming from NY.

These are special times.

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Disney on Ice is putting on shows on five days this week.  Tomorrow morning is the one for school kids only.  There are to be 48 school buses of kids attending.  I am to be in what is called the command center.  Any problems are reported to the command center then the person manning it contacts the appropriate department to deal with the problem.  Most calls for this show are requests for housekeeping to clean up spills.  I much prefer this position for this kind of show than having to deal with all those kids.  Of course, my boss could change his mind and post me somewhere else.   Anyway, tomorrow will be kind of busy as there is also another show for the general paying public tomorrow night.

Better get to bed since I have to get up earlier in the morning.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Susan in VA

48 school buses of kids would give me nightmares....


----------



## loonlover

Susan in VA said:


> 48 school buses of kids would give me nightmares....


That's why I like where I usually (and believe I'll be today) work during weekday shows. I may be kept busy dispatching housekeeping for multiple spills all morning, but at least I'm in a little room far away from the kids.


----------



## Anju 

Hope your work worked out like you wanted Loonlover!

Started my PT and I could only do half of each of 10 moves, but not going to worry about it, will work up to it, but betcha I sleep good tonight, I'm pooped.

Y'all have a good week-end, hope Leslie survived her day today - yuck!


----------



## drenee

Dona, congratulations on 7,000 posts.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Boyfriend just called and asked me to come out and help with his dog.  
She's not been feeling well and keeping him up at nights.  Since he has
to be up at 3:30 to go to work, this is not leaving him much sleeping time.
Have a great Friday night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night good friends.


----------



## loonlover

There were 64 buses that showed up this morning plus some daycare vans.  The total count was about 4600 and most of them were kids.  It was an easy morning; I only had 9 calls altogether and, amazingly, there were only 5 spills.

Tonight's crowd was not nearly as large.  Most of us were leaving two hours after the show started.  That's the end of the Disney shows I signed up to work.  Really glad I chose not to sign up for tomorrow's 3 shows.  That really makes for a long day.

Dona, glad to hear you were able to start some PT.  It does take some working up to the number of reps expected.

Sounds like there is some more rain falling.  The last time I looked at radar, tho, it won't be around long and most of the rest of the stuff may stay south of us.

Good night, all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## intinst

Dona, congratulations on seven thousand posts!

I'm purty tard t'nite gonna give it up til mornin', see y'all then!


----------



## Anju 

Thanks for noticing!

Worn out with PT today, so gonna go lie down and finish the lie downs.

Sweet Dreams y'all


----------



## Anne

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks for noticing!
> 
> Worn out with PT today, so gonna go lie down and finish the lie downs.
> 
> Sweet Dreams y'all


Enjoy your evening Dona


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

Another storm is brewing, so I think it's time to shut down for the evening.  
Nationwide race is on, and I'm reading a really good book.  Glad I have a 
M-edge light in case the power goes out.
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anju 

Good evening deb, what are you reading?

I'm going to call it quits myself for the evening, one more "set" and it will probably wear me out.

Nitey nite all


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Another storm is brewing, so I think it's time to shut down for the evening.
> Nationwide race is on, and I'm reading a really good book. Glad I have a
> M-edge light in case the power goes out.
> Have a great evening, KB friends.
> deb


Good Night Deb I would like to know what book you are you reading also.


----------



## geoffthomas

The rain we expected all day has come this evening.
So that meant that I was able to do "gardening" all day.
Pooped.
Going to bed.
Have to go to work tomorrow.
Night.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am watching the Tudors on Showtime that I am off to bed.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Night friends. I'm beat from cleaning out our shed today. We only have 1 week to get ready for our Yard Sale (community wide)


----------



## intinst

So long for tonight, I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Anju 

Not too bad a day, but the evening is getting uncomfortable! But surely it's not because "First Contact" is calling to me   thought I had already read it but obviously not or else I forgot everything about it  

How's the pup deb?

nitety nite all


----------



## drenee

Took Pepper back to the vet today. Initial blood work looks much better. 
They sent some of her blood to another lab for a second opinion. Doc is
not sure what happened, but she's glad she is better today. She can have
food today. But not dog food, per se. I had to boil ground beef and mix it
with white rice. We gave her 1/2 cup at a time and now she's sleeping soundly.
No nasty vomiting or anything. We'll see how she makes it through the night.
Thank you for asking.

I am reading _Breathing Room_ by Susan Elizabeth Phillips. Library book on my Sony. 
It has some definite twists that are holding my interest. 
I have about 100 pages left, so it's reading time for me. 
Nitey nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> I am reading _Breathing Room_ by Susan Elizabeth Phillips. Library book on my Sony.
> It has some definite twists that are holding my interest.
> I have about 100 pages left, so it's reading time for me.
> Nitey nite, KB friends.
> deb


Just looked it up on Amazon. . .selling for $7.99. . . .looks interesting.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I start training as a worker for the census bureau tomorrow.  Training will last through Friday so I'll be up and out of the house earlier than usual.  Hopefully I'll know more about what the work schedule will be like after tomorrow also.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Thanks Deb have a Good Night


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night friends.


----------



## intinst

Lots of things to do tomorrow, better go to bed
Night all!


----------



## drenee

I just can't be on KB any longer this evening.  Every time I see Dona's name I start crying.  
Good nite, Dona.  I can't even express how much I miss you already.
deb


----------



## drenee

I'm going to try to say good nite and sign off of KB again.  
It's so hard to be on here, but so hard to not be with you all who miss her as much as I do. 
deb


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## corkyb

Good night everyone. Dona too, especially.
Paula ny


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.
Missing Dona.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I'm going to try to say good nite and sign off of KB again.
> It's so hard to be on here, but so hard to not be with you all who miss her as much as I do.
> deb


I know, me too... I can't tear myself away... but can't stay either... just so sad tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night friends. 
I may not always post, but I do read this thread with a smile. 

My heart is breaking not only for the loss of Dona, but for how it's affecting all of her friends. 

I miss her.


----------



## sjc

I haven't good-night-ed in a while on this thread (shame on me) but in honor of our friend Anju:
Goodnight.
Dona...we won't forget you.  When the movie Forrest Gump came out:  The big saying was, "We should all have a little of Forrest in us."

Well; we should all have the kindness, that was Dona, in us.  She was an example of pure honest to goodness sweet and then some.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Good night, Dona. You'll be missed.

Ed P


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone

Good Night Dona we will miss you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> I haven't good-night-ed in a while on this thread (shame on me) but in honor of our friend Anju:
> Goodnight.
> Dona...we won't forget you. When the movie Forrest Gump came out: The big saying was, "We should all have a little of Forrest in us."
> 
> Well; we should all have the kindness, that was Dona, in us. She was an example of pure honest to goodness sweet and then some.


Ditto SJC... Nite all, nite Sweet Anju.


----------



## Angela

drenee said:


> I just can't be on KB any longer this evening. Every time I see Dona's name I start crying.
> Good nite, Dona. I can't even express how much I miss you already.
> deb


My heart is right there with you Deb. I had to come here before signing off because I knew that Dona always said good night...

Good night sweet, Dona, you will be missed but never forgotten. I love you.
Angela


----------



## Winter9

Good night. I haven't looked so much in these threads, but what happened to Dona made me want to talk to you guys more. So I check in to say good night and bless you all! 

A special good night to Dona.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Winter.  
deb


----------



## drenee

I have to be in court tomorrow two and a half hours away.  
So time to go to bed.  4:30 comes very early.
Good nite, KB friends.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I see a lot of you had the same feeling I did. I hardly ever post in this thread, but I felt the need to be here to wish all my friends, even those I don't know very well, a good night.

Dona, this is for you.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodnight KB friends. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

So hard to keep seeing her name... and her picture at the top... but in honor of you our Sweet Anju... Good nite all...


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I need to finish reading a chapter for school then I am going to bed.


----------



## intinst

Heading off to lullaby land, Good Night All.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Winter9

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I see a lot of you had the same feeling I did. I hardly ever post in this thread, but I felt the need to be here to wish all my friends, even those I don't know very well, a good night.
> 
> Dona, this is for you.


That was so beautiful!


----------



## Winter9

Good night everyone! Nighthugs from Norway!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night. I'm going to try to go to bed early this evening.


----------



## Jeff

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night. I'm going to try to go to bed early this evening.


Wow. You must have had a really bad day. Good night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Couldn't sleep last night, so I'm going to bed late.  Besides I want to stay up to see Capt. Sig dance the Samba on Leno.  

Goodnight to all of you who are headed off to sleepyland.  Sweet Dreams.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head to bed.  
Nite KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Need to finish up a few things and census training starts again at 8 in the morning.  It has been quite a while since I arose early 4 days in a row.

Good night all.  Hope everyone gets a good night's sleep.


----------



## corkyb

Good night everyone.  Thinking of all of you and Dona. Will read afew more posts and head to bed.
This thread makes me think of Dona in a very sad way.
Paula ny


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
I am going to read a few chapters of Gerties's new book before dozing off.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I seem to not be able to go to bed on time these days... Nite everyone...Sleep tite!


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I cannot not wait. My ipad should be here tomorrow


----------



## intinst

Going to bed now, good night all.


----------



## akpak

/wave

/sleep

zzzzzz


----------



## Annalog

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## drenee

I have worked harder today than I have since January.  
I am off to finish cleaning up my dinner mess, have a glass of wine on the patio, and finish up a book in the month of April so I can start the May book count tomorrow.
Have a wonderful Friday night, KB friends.
Nite Dona.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jeff said:


> Wow. You must have had a really bad day. Good night.


It was pretty bad, but today was much better. 

I'm worn out and have to be up by 5.. So I'm calling it a night. See you tomorrow!

Good night!


----------



## ValeriGail

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am going to bed and dream about the ipad I hope I can get my hands on tomorrow.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

drenee said:


> I have worked harder today than I have since January.
> I am off to finish cleaning up my dinner mess, have a glass of wine on the patio, and finish up a book in the month of April so I can start the May book count tomorrow.
> Have a wonderful Friday night, KB friends.
> Nite Dona.
> deb


Well, working harder means you must feel "up to it" and THAT is a good thing! Nite Deb... Nite everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Tonight has been an exciting weather night for us.  All of the tornadoes have gone around us, but we have received quite a bit of rain.  I'm just not willing to walk out to the rain gauge as I would have to walk under too many trees.  I'll wait until morning to find out.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. 

The weather here is not so exciting but a little unusual. There is a freeze warning for southern Arizona for the last night of April / early morning of first of May. The wind is normal but the freeze? I am glad I have not yet put my owl eyes pincushion cactus outside yet this year!


----------



## intinst

Well, the tornadoes are finally dieing down, but still under a flash flood watch till morning. 
Our area looks like we'll be OK for now, as long as it doesn't start all over again later today. 
I'm heading to bed now, talk to you all later!


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> Good night everyone.
> 
> The weather here is not so exciting but a little unusual. There is a freeze warning for southern Arizona for the last night of April / early morning of first of May. The wind is normal but the freeze? I am glad I have not yet put my owl eyes pincushion cactus outside yet this year!


Heh . . . here in NJ it's 60F at 3:00am, with a predicted high of 91F later today. 

G'night


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> Heh . . . here in NJ it's 60F at 3:00am, with a predicted high of 91F later today.
> 
> G'night


Benson, AZ 41 F at midnight with a high of 70 F predicted for tomorrow. Tucson is predicted to be only a couple degrees warmer. 
Good night


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed saying goodnight to y'all last night (bad Gertie).

Here's a night hat for Dona.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head upstairs and read for a bit.  While I watch the NASCAR race.  
I've had a glass of wine, so I doubt I stay awake for the whole thing.  
Have a wonderful Saturday evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Time for me to head upstairs and read for a bit. While I watch the NASCAR race.
> I've had a glass of wine, so I doubt I stay awake for the whole thing.
> Have a wonderful Saturday evening, KB friends.
> deb


Good Night Deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody. After 2 days in a row being up before 5, I can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am off to Bed to read.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone,


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NIte, nite everyone I pray Intinst, Loonlover & Gertie's tornadoes are over and everyone is safe & sound in their beds.


----------



## drenee

It's time for me to sign off and get to bed.  Court tomorrow and Tuesday.  
So I'll be leaving early in the morning and probably won't post again until
Tuesday afternoon or evening sometime.  
Have a great evening and safe Monday, KB friends.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My first time on this thread.  I'm sitting her pondering the upcoming weekend.  We have the weekend booked in Gulf Shores, AL.  Hubby and I were planning to go and our son and his wife were going to join us.  It was going to be a special weekend, just to get away before son deploys to Afghanistan for a year.  We are also caretakers for hubby's 93 year old mother with Alzheimer's.  

With the oil spill we don't know what we should do.  Cancel or try to go anyway.  Anyone know what it's doing there?

Nigh nigh.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good night, gang. When I awake, I will be 33. I don't think it'll be much different than 32, but you never know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> Good night, gang. When I awake, I will be 33. I don't think it'll be much different than 32, but you never know.


Happy Birthday.










Hoping to get to sleep at a decent hour tonight. Sleep tight everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. I also hope to get to sleep early tonight. All that is left is to put the last load of laundry into the dryer and catch up on KB.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I hope tomorrow. I will finally get my hands on my ipad.


----------



## Addie

Good night, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Time to hit the sack.  It is tiring to be without power for most of the day.  Shouldn't be, but it seems to have been.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Time for me to go to bed as well, good night all.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## Winter9

Night everyone


----------



## drenee

I didn't think I'd get to log in today, but mom wasn't using her computer so I snagged it for some KB time.
But now I need to log off, make my dinner, spinach salad, and get some reading done.
Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## crebel

Sweet dreams KB friends.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my dear friends.


----------



## Leslie

I haven't posted here before but I am up late tonight (busy night at the Free Clinic and I didn't get home until close to 9:30) so good night everyone. I'll be up for awhile longer. I have a book review to write.

L


----------



## Angela

Good night and sweet dreams KBers!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Angela, glad to see you posting again.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Good Night I have to stop playing with my ipad and go to bed


----------



## Angela

Thanks loonlover... as you can see I haven't gone yet!!


----------



## intinst

Heading off to bed, waving goodnight, KB friends


----------



## drenee

Long day.  Not much sleep last night.  Kept having dreams about a Vera Bradley purse.  
Totally crazy.  
Nite all,
deb


----------



## crebel

I agree, Deb.  Long day, not much sleep last night (no weird dreams, though ).  Sweet dreams everybody.


----------



## intinst

Time for me to go to bed. Tomorrow is the big day, I have to be at the hospital at 6:30 AM, and I am so not a morning person. Talk to you all when I get home.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good night Intinst, I am thinking good and positive thoughts for your surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Time for me to go to bed. Tomorrow is the big day, I have to be at the hospital at 6:30 AM, and I am so not a morning person. Talk to you all when I get home.


Intinst, extra prayers for you tonight. Loonlover, please keep us updated and take care of our "picture guy"! He keeps us going! God Bless Intinst and take it easy... we will keep yours and SJC's thread going...somehow... 

Oh! DD says Good Luck and she will also be praying for you... she REALLY LOVES you!


----------



## loonlover

About ready to call it a night.  Did some census work today but not much of anything else.  I am tired, tho, for some reason.  Have a couple of things I want to get ready to take to the hospital with me, then I'm going to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> About ready to call it a night. Did some census work today but not much of anything else. I am tired, tho, for some reason. Have a couple of things I want to get ready to take to the hospital with me, then I'm going to bed.
> 
> Good night all and pleasant dreams.


Best of luck to you and Intinst. As a veteran of hospitals and ER's, make sure you bring a sweater or jacket (they're always cold) and plenty of singles or change for the vending machines.


----------



## luvmy4brats

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow intinst & loonlover.  Good luck!

Good night everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Sleep well.

Hey I clocked over 4000 posts sometime today.



Just sayin.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Best of luck to you and Intinst. As a veteran of hospitals and ER's, make sure you bring a sweater or jacket (they're always cold) and plenty of singles or change for the vending machines.


AND your KINDLE!  Nite everyone... got my Darvocet and going to bed!


----------



## Jeff

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I clocked over 4000 posts sometime today.


Ah, so you did. Congratulations.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good luck tomorrow, intinst!!  

Congratulations, Geoff  

And good night everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.

You are in my thoughts for tomorrow, Intinst and Loonlover.

Congratulations GeoffThomas!


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am finally going to bed.


----------



## Angela

Good night all... Praying for you Intinst and Loonlover, keep us posted. Congrats on 4000 Geoff you just may catch me!!


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and get packed for work for the next couple of days.  
Have a wonderful evening.  
Intinst, I hope you're able to sleep well this evening. 
Loonlover, I hope you get some rest tonight at the hospital also.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Heading back to the hospital shortly.

Good night to all and pleasant dreams.

Again, thanks for all your support and concern.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Night everybody! 

Pleasant dreams....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wickedly busy day, but no time for me. So I'm making it an early night and curling up with a good book for a while. Good night.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good night kittens, good night mittens.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Angela

Good night dear friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night
(((everyone)))


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Good night everyone, See you all tomorrow.


----------



## anivyl

here's a good night from this end of the world, to the rest of you out there... it's been a good day for me, and i hope it would be a good day for you too!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Going to spend the night at the hospital again.  I should be more comfortable tonight as the physical therapist showed me where to find the warm blankets.  It was a little chilly last night.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Good night kittens, good night mittens.


Goodnight comb, Goodnight brush...


----------



## vikingwarrior22

NIDOLLS AND GUYS


----------



## Brenda Carroll

And good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Ah, Brendan, a man after my own heart and a contemporary worthy of the knowing.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA

Gooood niiiiiiight ladies, goooood niiiiight ladies....


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## loonlover

I'm sleeping in my own bed tonight - hopefully I will get a little more sleep than I did at the hospital.

Today didn't go quite as well as hoped for.  Intinst has not been able to walk as far as expected so he may be going to rehab instead of coming home tomorrow.  I'll keep you posted.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

LL, tell Intinst to be careful, listen to the doctors and PTs, and take it easy... no since rushing it when he has all of those people there to take of him and at home you may be the only one, right? Take care and get a good night's sleep and tell him we are praying for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> I'm sleeping in my own bed tonight - hopefully I will get a little more sleep than I did at the hospital.
> 
> Today didn't go quite as well as hoped for. Intinst has not been able to walk as far as expected so he may be going to rehab instead of coming home tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Good night all and pleasant dreams.


It's probably best that II goes to rehab. They'll get him on his feet much faster and safer than you can at home. Get some rest.

I just finished watching four episodes of Charmed. What a lazy night after a very hectic day. Think I'll go to bed and read for a while.

Good night.


----------



## Jeff

loonlover said:


> Intinst has not been able to walk as far as expected so he may be going to rehab instead of coming home tomorrow.


Tell him to keep his chin up. He has a lot of friends here pulling for him.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night again.


----------



## Annalog

Best wishes and good night everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. It is 1:12 Am here. It is time to go to bed.


----------



## drenee

Loonlover, as the others have said, perhaps rehab would help him in the long run.  
Personally, I think they rush some patients out of the hospital.  
Give Intinst a hug from all of his KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> Loonlover, as the others have said, perhaps rehab would help him in the long run.
> Personally, I think they rush some patients out of the hospital.
> Give Intinst a hug from all of his KB friends.
> deb


I'm in agreement on the rushing out of the hospital. He didn't sound quite as depressed this morning. I think it would have helped if the doctors had mentioned/explained the rehab option before the surgery. It was more depressing to just have it thrown out there that this is what would have to happen. That would have also allowed me to have contacted the insurance companies and hopefully made us more comfortable about the financial end of it.

Thanks for all your comments and support. He's a very independent person which makes this even harder for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cobbie said:


> I think rehab is the secret to recuperating after many major surgeries. Thinking of you both.


I don't remember Dona saying she went to rehab. Just maybe ...


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off.  I was up at 5 this morning, so I'll be falling asleep early this evening.
Time for reading and watching NASCAR at Darlington.
Have a wonderful Saturday evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't remember Dona saying she went to rehab. Just maybe ...


I thought Dona was in rehab. Wasn't Dona missing for a couple of days and we do not know we she was?


----------



## Jeff

Anne said:


> I thought Dona was in rehab. Wasn't Dona missing for a couple of days and we do not know we she was?


She was back in the hospital for a couple of days then she was unable to use her computer for a while but I don't think she was ever in rehab. Her doctor made house calls. There may be a reason why American doctors don't.


----------



## Anne

Jeff said:


> She was back in the hospital for a couple of days then she was unable to use her computer for a while but I don't think she was ever in rehab. Her doctor made house calls. There may be a reason why American doctors don't.


Thanks I remembered something happend. I just could not remember what it was.


----------



## vikingwarrior22

nite everybody


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Going to bed and hope to sleep in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

loonlover said:


> Good night all. Going to bed and hope to sleep in.


Night to II, too. Hope things are better in the morning.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is time for me to go to bed also.
good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Angela




----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am going to Bed soon.


----------



## anivyl

it's 2.15 a.m! geez weez, pokemon and Trudi Canavan kept me up!

NIGHT NIGHT!!


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and try to get some cross stitch done.  I made some cross stitch goals at the beginning of the year, but I've only finished one.  I wanted to have a second one done by now, but just have not been able to get back to doing much.  I have one piece at the framer, and I'd like to get this current piece completed so I can pick one up and drop this one off.  
Have a wonderful evening.  I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day.  
deb


----------



## crebel

Hope everyone had a wonderful day and has a restful night.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Headed to bed in a bit... the sinuses are stuffed up. Here's hoping I get some rest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bedtime, but not sleeptime.  Haven't read all day.  

Watching a movie with Jane Lynch.  She's an earlier incarnation of Sue Sylvester all glammed up.  

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Going to say good night.  I still have a couple of things I need to do before Intinst comes home tomorrow.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody. It's time to go read for a bit.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.
I hope all had a happy mother's day.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## Susan in VA

Nightey-night, kids.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

My "Mommy" says I need to go to bed now. And I must say, she is right in this, as in most of her pronouncements. 
Good night KB friends.


----------



## Anne

intinst said:


> My "Mommy" says I need to go to bed now. And I must say, she is right in this, as in most of her pronouncements.
> Good night KB friends.


Good Night Intinst. Have a good night  I am so happy you are back.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> My "Mommy" says I need to go to bed now. And I must say, she is right in this, as in most of her pronouncements.
> Good night KB friends.


Nitey Nite Intinst... glad you are BACK!


----------



## drenee

Nite, Intinst.  Time for me to head to bed also.  
deb


----------



## JennaAnderson

Good Night All - My son gave me a coupon for "Five tuck-ins"

ha ha

He tucks *me* in. I think I will use one tonight.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> My "Mommy" says I need to go to bed now. And I must say, she is right in this, as in most of her pronouncements.
> Good night KB friends.


You're back!! Yay! I guess I missed some news today... 
Yes, listen to LL and do what she says. 
Welcome back, we missed you!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm pretty tuckered so am heading to bed shortly.  Intinst will only have to "pound" on the wall to get my attention.  I don't think I could sleep through him doing that.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## crebel

Just stopping in to say good night to everyone.  Lots of thunder and lightening here, time to shut the computer down.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## drenee

JennaAnderson said:


> Good Night All - My son gave me a coupon for "Five tuck-ins"
> 
> ha ha
> 
> He tucks *me* in. I think I will use one tonight.


That is too cute.
deb


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head up to bed.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Making it an early night because I have a very early morning.  I'll stay up for Glee, and then it's off to bed.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I have "put" Intinst to bed, although no telling when he will actually go to sleep.  Think I'll play a little solitaire, finish reading the paper, and then go to bed.

Tomorrow will be a busy day as he has his first OP therapy session.  Then I must do some census work in the afternoon and evening.  

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Good to have Intinst "back".


----------



## intinst

The concern for me shown by my virtual family is very humbling, as I said in another thread.  I very much enjoy my KindleBoards Family, & hope to continue in my small niche here for sometime. Good night, all.


----------



## Anne

intinst said:


> The concern for me shown by my virtual family is very humbling, as I said in another thread. I very much enjoy my KindleBoards Family, & hope to continue in my small niche here for sometime.


Good Night Intinst. I am so happy you are back with us again.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## crebel

Long day and I am tired.  Goodnight KB friends.


----------



## intinst

Very tired tonight, but feel I am on road to recovery, good night all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Instinst, you're still in my prayers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm almost ready to call it a day.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## loonlover

About time to call it a day.  The first of nine dates for graduations at the arena was tonight.  On two of the nine nights, two schools hold their graduations.  We usually have no more than 45 minutes to clear the arena from the first one, before we start letting people in for the second one.  At least most of the nights are shorter than a concert.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## intinst

Well Guys and Gals, this ole' boy is tired out, catch y'all in the mornin'


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a day.  Graduation #2 over with.  I did the "command center" tonight (dispatching the different departments as requested by other departments); the majority of calls were before the graduation started which was really weird.  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Going to head for bed and do a little reading.  I don't have to be anyplace at a certain time tomorrow morning so I'll probably wake up at 6AM.

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ok, good night all, why don't we have a 'Good Grief' thread for posting our woes and troubles encountered whilst shopping (doesn't have to be Walmart's but it helps!)


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I went to my nieces baby shower in New Jersey today. I had a nice time.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Early therapy session tomorrow so Intinst and I will be calling it a night a little earlier than usual.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night.
Sleep well.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. A early night for me. I have to get up early for work tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

good night everyone


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone


----------



## ashash

good day and good night


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Starting to drag.  I suppose it has something to do with being chauffeur this morning, doing some census work this afternoon, doing some cooking and mowing part of the back yard.

Going to see about putting the household to bed (dogs, II, and then myself).

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

since loonlover's turned in, time for another cheerleader for intinst


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## intinst

Guess I better sign off, looks like I am being put to bed^^^, goodnight all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Did more hours of census work today than I have except for training.  I'm doing my best to get the expected 20 hours in this week.  

Time to put the rest of the household to bed so I can go to my bed. 

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone. I am so tired and I have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Long day and early morning.


----------



## intinst

Good night all!


----------



## loonlover

Everyone is put to bed except for myself and the dog that sleeps with me.  Guess it is time for the two of us to head that way also.  

Census work for me that was pretty successful plus therapy for LL and a trip to the revenue office for handicap parking placards made it a long day.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Therapy days are tough, going to try and sleep now, good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night friends.

You probably don't know this, but you all have kept me strong today. My best friend's father passed away this morning. I've known him for most of my life. Growing up, I'd often spend more time at their house than my own.  

Thanks for the strength.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night friends.
> 
> You probably don't know this, but you all have kept me strong today. My best friend's father passed away this morning. I've known him for most of my life. Growing up, I'd often spend more time at their house than my own.
> 
> Thanks for the strength.
> [/quote
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your best friends father.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.

Luv, thinking of you and your best friend.


----------



## intinst

Boy, it feels weird to go from the last one to post in this thread each day to the first. Sorry to hear of your loss, Luv. Will be thinking of you and your friends family. Good night every one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Night all

Ed Patterson


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Time to get the kiddies (dogs actually) and DH to bed.  I will follow shortly.


----------



## Anne

Good Night All.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. 
I will probably go to bed after checking on the chicks.


----------



## drenee

It's time for me to sign off and head upstairs for the night.  
I'm trying to spend some time working on my cross stitch each evening.  
Have a great Friday evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Night deb.


----------



## Anne

Night Deb


----------



## intinst

LL will be home soon, I'm going to go ahead and sign off, good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Night everybody!


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  One more graduation down.  Tonight's school had about 588 graduates.  It took almost thirty minutes to get them into the arena.  At least they didn't have any lengthy speeches.  Tomorrow there will be over 600 graduates.  It is the first time for tomorrow's school to use the arena for graduation.  Hopefully it won't be too chaotic.  .

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off and do some cross stitching.  
Also the All-Star race in Charlotte is on.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## intinst

Time to turn out the lights, good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

A long day with another graduation this afternoon and census work after that.  Both were successful with lots of compliments regarding the arena and staff. 

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good night.  4:30 comes early.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Still have a few things to do, but am going to sign off for the night.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday night, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

Saying good night today instead of good morning....  there's no way I can get away with saying good Sunday morning at 00:22 on Monday.  

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Angela

Finally got my pictures posted to the Austin meetup thread and now it is time for bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

As per usual, therapy has worn me out, good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Intinst sleep well - keep on the road to recovery, pal.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  It has been a long day.  

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good night, Kindlefolk.


----------



## intinst

Good Night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  One more graduation down.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all


----------



## intinst

What with having therapy today and appt. with surgeon and therapy again tomorrow, I believe I will take myself off to bed. Good night all!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. 

EDIT: The consecutive postings of Anna, Anne, Anna, and Anne were not planned, at least by me.   What a fun coincidence!


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed soon, goodnight all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Two more graduations down (two in one night are really fun).  Only one more to go and it is not until a week from Saturday.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Going to try to call it a night a little earlier tonight.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night once again.


----------



## Anne

Good Night


----------



## intinst

Good night and pleasant dreams to all you KBers out there!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

It will be an early trip to take our son to the airport in the morning.  Best begin the evening chores so I can get to bed at a decent time.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

My son has a 7:30 am flight out of here so I better get some shut eye so I can see him off. Good night all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
I hope you get enough sleep intinst.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say good night and head to bed.  Early day tomorrow.
deb


----------



## cheerio

Got to go to work tomorrow


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night again friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## intinst

Trying going to bed at different hours, pills, tiring myself out with exercise and everything else I can think of, but still only getting 3-5 hours a night. BUT, Every day in every way it is getting better and better! Good night and pleasant dreams, all.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off.  Intint, hope you had a good day today, and you're able to sleep better.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> Trying going to bed at different hours, pills, tiring myself out with exercise and everything else I can think of, but still only getting 3-5 hours a night. BUT, Every day in every way it is getting better and better! Good night and pleasant dreams, all.


Intinst, I'm so sorry you're having trouble sleeping.


----------



## Anne

Instinst: I hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## drenee

Been having a hard time keeping my eyes open all day.  
Have a great night.  
Intinst, keeping my fingers crossed for at least 7 hours again tonight for you.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Especially to Leslie and Chris - celebrating wedding anniv.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## drenee

Time to sign off and get some reading done.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Gonna say good night all.  Have to be up early in the morning and want to read a little while before calling it a night.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## intinst

going to bed now, good night everyone


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

Good night, KB friends.  
Want to get some more reading done this evening.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I am worn out tonight.
Good night - sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

I didn't leave the arena after the football game until 11:00.  It was a really long game so am ready to call it a night.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, we'll talk later


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Worked outside most of today so going to bed early.


----------



## geoffthomas

Another Saturday of successful gardening.
Could use some rain from mother nature.
Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Graduations at the arena are over for the year.  Today's was really eventful so it is time to take myself to bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Walked a mile today in addition to all my other exercises, think I sleep better again. Good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, that's great news.  Hope it worked.
deb


----------



## drenee

Good night.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## telracs

well, netflix's server seems to be down, so that's my cue to turn in early.  night folks.


----------



## Annalog

Good night


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Anne

intinst said:


> Walked a mile today in addition to all my other exercises, think I sleep better again. Good night everyone.


That is good news. . I hope you sleep better tonight .


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## David Derrico

You guys sure go to sleep early around here!!  

Good night to the rest of the night owls…


----------



## intinst

turning in now, good night all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

I'm trying not to go to bed as early.  I keep waking up at 4am.  
I have some WwF games going, but I think it's about time to say goodnite.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was going to bed until I discovered my Kindle was acting funny. It could only mean one thing. I got the update, but I had hacks on so it was trapped. I've bulled the bin file of my Kindle and have uploaded it. It appears to be working, so I'm now headed to bed.

Oh, that's a bedtime bump....


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Anne

Good Night Everyone


----------



## drenee

Good nite, all.
Happy dreams.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Sleep well and stay safe and well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all


----------



## intinst

Heading off to lullaby land, good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Going to call an early night as I have a call time of 7ish at the arena in the morning.  Set up for the "Arkansas Women's Show".  There are a lot of vendors setting up tomorrow.  This is one of the biggest shows of this type I have worked.  There will be activity around the whole concourse (1/4 mile of booths and activities).  There will be booths on the arena floor plus a stage where shows will take place.  Saturday will end with a Paula Deen cooking show and Sunday will end with a Marisa (I'm not familiar with the name at all) concert.  Sunday afternoon will also have a show on container gardening.  Maybe I can wrangle a position so I can hear part of it.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.
It was a record day for users online and that has probably tired us all out.
Especially the mods.


----------



## intinst

Time to sign off, good night all


----------



## 1131

Well, I'm in a bad mood, so it's time to get out of here (I'm also in the mood to spread it).  I think I throw my Kindle in the trash and drink some wine.  I hope everyone has a 

Good Night


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. I finished most the work that needs to be done before going on vacation (one hour in the office tomorrow and I can leave with a clean slate), I have done most of the packing (will pack car in the morning after feeding chicks and taking pictures), and I believe that DH knows how to take care of the chicks while I am gone (he asked me to phone twice a day to check on him ).


----------



## loonlover

Going to have to call it a night.  12 1/2 hours at the arena today and at least that many again tomorrow.  More reading time should be on the agenda, tho, as I will be in the dressing room hallway making sure only those with the proper passes have access to Paula Deen's dressing room.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

It's been a long week for me and I have to be at work early tomorrow, so good night all....


----------



## geoffthomas

Really pooped out tonight.
Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Guess it's time I follow LL to bed, good night everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Mom and I had a wonderful first day of vacation but it has been a long day after a night of little sleep..


----------



## drenee

LL, did you get to meet Paula Deen?  

Anna, glad you're getting a vacation.  

Time for me to say goodnight.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

drenee said:


> LL, did you get to meet Paula Deen?


Sort of. I was sitting in front of the dressing room, reading my Kindle and the third time she walked by she commented about her kid's liking theirs as she tapped mine. Later, her husband and I discussed the appeal of the Kindle (he has one). When you are assigned to work a position like that you don't begin the conversation, but if they initiate the conversation you may answer. So I did visit with some of her group more than others. Lloyd Boston did a fashion show and I visited with he and his assistant a little also. It was definitely different than most of my assignments. I will be in the same place tomorrow - Mandisa is going to be the closing act for the day.

It was another 12 1/2 hour day so I think I'm about ready to turn in. Tomorrow won't be so long - I don't have to be there until 11 AM and the show ends at 5 PM. At least I shouldn't have to set an alarm tonight.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all - a successful day of getting very sweaty in the garden.
ll sounds like you have indeed a very interesting part-time job.

Nite.


----------



## David McAfee

Good night. Going to Dollywood tomorrow and need my beauty sleep (as evidenced by my picture)


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.
Mom and I had a wonderful first full day of vacation.


----------



## intinst

Heading of to beddybye land, good night all


----------



## drenee

LL, thank you for sharing about your day.  I would not do good at a job where I could not start a conversation.   
In other words, I talk too much.  

David, enjoy Dollywood.  I was there many years ago when I was younger.  My sister and I were in that area a couple of years ago, but since she's in a wheelchair I was advised it would be very hard for me to push her around the entire day.  I can't wait to hear about your day.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Today was only a 7 1/2 hour day.  Most of my time was spent reading.  Mandisa performed for the last hour of the show, but not much time was spent at the arena between the sound check and the performance at 4 PM.  Several of the band and back up singers as well as Mandisa thanked me for watching their dressing rooms.  Her manager kept asking me if I needed anything.  I spent most of the time reading with an occasional break to walk the length of the hallway.  I could really get spoiled by this kind of gig.  

I am a little tired so think I'll call it a day.

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

I really need to be getting to sleep.  4:30 comes quick.
I'm finally starting to settle down a bit.  I misplaced my engagement ring.  
And this is a beautiful, amazing ring.  I think I got in about 2,000 steps running around my apartment trying to locate it.
Now that it's safely on my finger and my heart is slowing again, I think I can try to go to sleep.
And....I'm playing Words with Friends, and it's so addicting.  Need to turn off my iPhone and go to sleep.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Anither lun and fun day in Sedona with Mon.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  The eyes aren't going to stay open much longer.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
I got the manual update to 2.5.2.
I think I am happy.
But I AM tired.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Typing this one while I am still awake. Going to bed early as we have to be in the lobby at 4:20 AM for the balloon ride over Sedona.


----------



## intinst

Gonna get ready for bed now, good night all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Gotta wake up in 6 hrs. Night


----------



## drenee

Long tiring day. I have a few WwF plays to make and it's nitey nite for me.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all,
and a special good night to our friend Deb.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  It has been a good day and now it is time to get some sleep.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Read late and now it is time (past) to go to bed, good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

I am not used to working all day every day. And I can't even count the phone tending I've been doing as actual work. But let me tell you, I am freakin tired. I hope I can at least read a chapter before sleep overtakes me.
Nite. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Take it easy Deb.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

I'm hitting the sack early.

night all...


----------



## intinst

LoonLover has an  appt. with a podiatrist in the early AM, and I am going with her, so better say good night to all you lovely people.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Taken an ichill and need to be in for work in eight hours. (sigh) today was a fun but tiring day off


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Woke up at 5:30 this morning.  Time to hit the hay.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

well, it's Friday, which has to be my early night, so night all...


----------



## geoffthomas

Been a long day.
Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

On the drive home today  received a reminder call from the Red Cross.  I am scheduled to donate tomorrow morning.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Awake for twenty hours still going


----------



## intinst

Time to head off to bed, good night everyone


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

7 hours at the arena pretty much sitting, being deafened, but also a little bored.  I guess I'm too old to appreciate Christian Contemporary artists.  It was too loud, I couldn't understand the lyrics, and some of the music was definitely not to my taste (rap, hip-hop).


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Early physical therapy for both of us tomorrow.  If someone had told me we would be going at the same time, I would never have believed them.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Time to go actually do some reading.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Such excitement - wow $189 kindles.


----------



## drenee

Long past my bedtime.  $189.00 is amazing.  I hope that means when the K3 comes out it's priced lower than $359 or even $299.  
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Well. I should be going to bed, but i'm addicted to my new toy...we will see what will happen


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Got up early today, gonna try to finish the book I am reading before I fall asleep, but don't know if I can. Good night all!


----------



## drenee

I should have been in bed an hour ago.  Been busy playing WwF and Angry Birds.  And packing and downloading files to my computer.  But mostly playing games.   
Nite friends.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Night all...

Thunderstorms here... I'd like to think they'll cool things off, but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Jane917

I am back home after 5 days on the Washington coast. Five wet windy days. Glad to be back in dry heat. Dead tired. Looking forward to my own bed! G'Nite, all.


----------



## intinst

I think I'll head to bed now, good night all


----------



## vidhya.t

Good night... I hope. Have tried to sleep for about 3 hours now. Keep getting bad dreams. :-(

Vidhya


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I guess my therapy session was a good one.  I don't have quite as good a way to measure progress as II does.  I was surprised when they started me out on the bike.  I have the feeling I will notice that almost 3 miles I rode today in the morning.  The riding was followed by a massage of the Achilles tendon and the calf.  Then laser treatment and high voltage.  All of these felt good and I am definitely experiencing less pain.  The boot gets uncomfortable, but if the pain eventually goes away, it will be worth it.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night friends. Early morning tomorrow to beat the heat. 

LL, I hope your therapy continues to go well


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Getting sleepy, better head off to bed, good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

We couldn't get appointments together tomorrow so it is just me with an early time of 8:30 so I'd better start getting ready for bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody! No walk on the Training Schedule tomorrow (thank goodness!) and it's an 'easy' cross training day which means I'm going to sleep in and then play the Wii for an hour (as soon as I can get the BRATs off of it).

Sleep well!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
It has been a full day.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Long day of errands and a movie with friends between that. *sigh* Good Night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.

American Taekwondo Association's Songahm Tournament of Champions opening ceremony was held at the arena tonight.  In previous years I learned more about Taekwondo than I ever imagined there was to know.  This year I was in a position where I did not see any of the show which meant a different type of boredom.  (My apologies to any who are involved with Taekwondo.)  It was a pretty easy event to work without very many problems.

Taekwondo is not in the spell check dictionary - its suggestions were Wonderbra, wonderland, and wonderment - LOL.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. My netbook's batteries have more energy than I do. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

I've gone as long as I can, good night,everyone


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

The arena football team had a playoff game tonight that seemed to go on forever.  They did win - I guess that is a good thing.  Still, there is not much confidence that they will exist by next season.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## intinst

Good Night


----------



## drenee

I haven't said good nite in quite a while.  I've either been too busy or not around a computer.  
I miss Dona saying good nite.
Good nite.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good Night all. I hope you have pleasant dreams. All of you driving, please drive safe.



No training for me tomorrow. Mondays are my day off.

~Luv


----------



## corkyb

Good night everyone, glad it is finally cooling off a bit here.
Paula ny


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Finally get to slow down today.
Actually looking forward to work tomorrow (lol).


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Gonna give it up, Good Night all.


----------



## drenee

Good Monday night.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night everyone


----------



## intinst

I Better go to bed before my jaw hinges crack, Good Night All!


----------



## loonlover

Good night KB friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.

Tomorrow will be a long day.  Therapy at 10:30, then to work at the arena, hopefully by noon.  Eagles concert tomorrow night - they play a long time, especially for their age.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Good night.  Reading time.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Eagles concert was over at 10:45.  I clocked out at 11:30 and it is now time to hit the bed.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Time for bed.  
Have a great Friday night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good night everyone!  Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll call it a night, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

I'm trying to watch the Daytona race, but it started 90 minutes late due to rain and I'm getting  sleepy.
Have a wonderful Saturday night. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Time to head to bed.  Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## horse_girl

May you all have a better night than mine...neighbor's fireworks until late and children finally asleep is all I'll say about that.

Good night!


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't know about the rest of you but I am one tired puppy.
Spent a lot of hours in the sun working on the landscaping.
Nice Fourth of July. Watched the Capital Fourth.

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  We watched the Capital Fourth and I can't imagine being in a crowd that large.  My claustrophobia would kick in big time.

Hope everyone who has tomorrow as a holiday has a great day.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Watched the fireworks in Tucson from my mom's driveway/front yard. We could see three different displays - Star Pass, Tucson Electric Park, and A Mountain. At least one fire was started on A Mountain, which is a fairly common occurrence. (Edit: Corrected typos due to using K2.)


----------



## intinst

Given it up, night all


----------



## drenee

Nitey nite.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am exhausted again.
I will be glad to go to work tomorrow.

Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Martel47

Ugh.  2:30 and the new computer still needs more work to run the way I want it.  Oh well, I transferred files and discovered two viruses.  So now I have to figure out where they are on the old computer.

This means I might actually have to pay for AV software, oh no!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Therapy tomorrow so better get to bed.  I'll have to read a while as I am into a murder mystery.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

Another tough day tomorrow, always tired after therapy


----------



## loonlover

Heading out to do the dishes, then I think I'll go to bed and read awhile.  I don't get near the workout that II does at therapy, but it still tires me.  Might have something to do with the life of ease I lead, tho.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams!


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone


----------



## drenee

Very tired. Nite. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll close up shop and call it a day, Good night all!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone; sleep well. It has been a long day and tomorrow looks to be even longer.


----------



## intinst

Heading off to bed now, sleep well, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Saturday night all.


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll read a while before I shuffle of to bed, sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

Goodnight everyone, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Working a meeting tomorrow so best call it a night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good night everyone. May all your dreams be good and all your bad dreams be _really_ good.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.



Brendan Carroll said:


> Good night everyone. May all your dreams be good and all your bad dreams be _really_ good.


----------



## intinst

Night everybody. I'm going to try and finish my book before I go to bed


----------



## drenee

Time for me to say nite nite. 
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> Time for me to say nite nite.
> deb


Good Night


----------



## geoffthomas

good night again all.


----------



## corkyb

good night everyone.  I'm off to bed with my new KGDX and Salvation in Death.
Paula


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

Off to bed, sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

good night to all.


----------



## mlewis78

Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night.  I discovered today that folding napkins is very tiring.  Another woman and I folded 1530 napkins for a banquet being held at the arena Saturday.  Tomorrow we help set the tables.  

Pleasant dreams.  I may be folding napkins in my sleep or maybe just pulling out all the ones we discarded due to lipstick and other assorted stains.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
LL if I ever need a bunch of napkins folded, I will know who to contact.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Oboe Joe

Good night.
Sleep tight.
Don't let the bed bugs bite.
But if they do, let it be on me.

(My wife and I have said this in unison every night since we've been together--26 years now.)


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night. Pleasant dreams.

(I expect I'll sleep pretty good tonight now that Mom's on the mend.)


----------



## intinst

Thing of you and your mother, Heather, hope you both are able to rest tonight.
Good Night Everone, sleep well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night. Pleasant dreams.
> 
> (I expect I'll sleep pretty good tonight now that Mom's on the mend.)


Glad to hear it, Heather. . . .


----------



## loonlover

geoffthomas said:


> LL if I ever need a bunch of napkins folded, I will know who to contact.


I might be able to give instructions. At least we just folded these into a rectangular shape. That makes it go a lot faster than when they have to be folded in a fancier shape.


----------



## Annalog

loonlover said:


> I might be able to give instructions. At least we just folded these into a rectangular shape. That makes it go a lot faster than when they have to be folded in a fancier shape.


I once taught a class on napkin folding.  Swans, elf boots, flowers, baskets for rolls, ... The kinds of folds for when a dozen or two is enough, not hundreds or thousands.  However there were a couple simpler folds for holding the tableware in the napkin.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. It has been a long day.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I was put through more at therapy today so am a little tireder tonight.  I did not have to help set tables today and am not complaining at all.  I will be working the banquet tomorrow in some capacity (I don't work as a server ever, thank goodness), but it sounds like I'll be checking in the servers and bartenders and doing some of the paperwork involved when using temporary help.  I can't say I have much opportunity to get bored or be stuck doing one thing in this job.  And it is interesting to see how some things come together at different types of events.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

I am also heading to bed, Good night, every one


----------



## Daphne

Good morning everyone! Sorry, I couldn't resist it - I always feel so out of sync time-wise on kindleboards. Hope I didn't wake anyone up.


----------



## intinst

Daphne said:


> Good morning everyone! Sorry, I couldn't resist it - I always feel so out of sync time-wise on kindleboards. Hope I didn't wake anyone up.


I think it is great that with our more "international" membership, our good mornings and good nights are coming in at all hours! I'd love to see all 24 hours represented, if the membership were to grow to that point.


----------



## Annalog

Daphne said:


> Good morning everyone! Sorry, I couldn't resist it - I always feel so out of sync time-wise on kindleboards. Hope I didn't wake anyone up.


If I had taken a siesta after lunch, this would be the right time to wake up.  I just remembered to post on the Good morning thread.

I agree with Intinst, it would be great if each of the time zones was represented (including those offset by half hours or 15 minutes ).


----------



## drenee

Good night. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams to all.

Banquet went well.  The person counting attendees clicked in 1306.  That didn't include the bigwigs of the Arkansas Democratic Party that came in via the loading dock or the young people that acted as volunteers for the banquet.  I'm guessing there were at least 1400 people attending.  I'm sure glad I don't have to do dish and table cleanup.  I was through at 10:00.  They'll be lucky to be out by 1:00.  Tomorrow is a Jeff Dunham show starting at 5:00 so everything has to be cleaned up as quick as possible so the arena can be set up for the show.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I woke up and TURNING BACK THE CLOCK's Kindle placement was ranked at 90,000+; it reached 1,101 today. It's now at 2,201 as I go to sleep.

Good night, friends.


----------



## drenee

Time for bed. Nite. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Another busy weekend.
Time for bed.
Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I'd love to see all 24 hours represented, if the membership were to grow to that point.


Some of them might be treading water as they type....


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Some of them might be treading water as they type....


By the time we grow that big, we'll be connecting via satellite so cruise ship passengers will fill in for the gaps.


----------



## intinst

Time to head towards the bedroom, good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Daphne

A proper good night from me tonight. Sleep well, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Sleep well Daphne.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night. 

bRat and I just got home.


----------



## intinst

Going to read for a short then go to bed, Good Night Everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Daphne

Going to bed with my kindle - lots to read. Goodnight!


----------



## intinst

Good night, Daphne.


----------



## drenee

Good nite. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

I gotta go to bed.
Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night everybody. Sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Gonna give it up and head to bed, sleep well everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Working tomorrow so I'd best get the rest of the chores done so I can get to bed earlier than usual.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Getting to bed later than I wanted. Nite. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

We are supposed to see 100 degrees tomorrow.
So I will need my sleep.
Hope to get up early to try to commute before the heat starts.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Hoping for some time to read.


----------



## intinst

Time to start getting ready for bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to give it up for tonight.
Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Long day spent sitting at the arena.  I took a paper book, but just couldn't get into reading it.  I may never finish it.  I read the newspaper and spent far longer than I usually do on a Friday New York Times crossword.  Still didn't finish the puzzle.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Very long day at work but no work from the office to do this weekend. 

Good night everyone. Plesant dreams. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Daphne

After an exciting day on kindle boards, I think it's time for me to wish you all good night.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Good night everyone!  Took our 3 year old grandson to the local county fair.  It was so hot, but he didn't even notice, and seeing that smile on his face made it all worth while.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.
Have a pleasant Sat. Night.


----------



## intinst

Closing it down, sleep well all.


----------



## 1131

The appearance of the Good Morning thread is a sure sign I've stayed up too late.  Good Night.


----------



## Susan in VA

imallbs said:


> The appearance of the Good Morning thread is a sure sign I've stayed up too late. Good Night.


----------



## Daphne

Oops, it's 12.40am. That makes it Monday. So goodnight all - or is it goodmorning? Confused again. I guess it's goodnight because I'm off to bed to read.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head upstairs and read.  
Have a lovely Sunday evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## telracs

I head back to work in the morning, so good night all.


----------



## drenee

Good nite.  Sleep tight. Don't let the bed bugs bite. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!   

Just kidding. 

Good night. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Have a couple of chores to finish then it will be off to bed.  Therapy appointment is at 9:30 tomorrow - will seem strange going by myself.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Very long day!
Good night everyone.


----------



## Daphne

Good night. Off to bed for a read on my Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Sleep well, Daphne.


----------



## Annalog

Hope the book is good!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Visions of K3 now in my head.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I guess it will be II that will have visions of K3 in his head.

Working the Justin Bieber concert tomorrow so better head to bed.  I figure it will be a 12+ hour day with the first 6 hours being boring followed by chaos from all those teenyboppers.  A group of 200 will be allowed in early for a pre-concert event.  This usually means they get to be inside the arena for the sound check along with an early trip to the merchandise stands.

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

Heading for bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Michael Crane

Yikes, it's past my bedtime!  Need to call it a night.  G'nite all!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Just a 14 1/2 hour today.  At least I was sitting most of the time.  It was one of the craziest concerts I have worked.  I was very glad I was given a post that was out of the limelight.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.  I'd better get some sleep as I have therapy later this morning.


----------



## intinst

Guess I'll head off now, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

For the first time in many weeks I was able to spend the entire day on KB.  A very exciting day also.  
Time for me to read.  I have a couple books I'm in the middle of, and I need to finish them and move on 
to something new.
Have a great Friday night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. I am turning in early so that I might have some time to read before falling asleep. It is currently raining with thunder and lightning.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Friday night and I need my sleep for a long Saturday.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Enjoyed a quiet day of rest today except for the time spent doing physical therapy.  I was glad when it was over.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## Michael Crane

Calling it a night.  Really enjoying this board.    G'nite!


----------



## drenee

Time for me to sign off.  I spent the entire day scrubbing my patio furniture, putting out new flowers, and generally getting my patio up to snuff.  I have not been using it very much since I haven't been home much this summer.  Now I'm just exhausted and I think it's time to lay down with a good book and relax with a cool breeze blowing through my window.
Have a great Saturday night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Reading after a busy day is a great way to relax!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodnight friends!

Time to drag myself away from the boards to go crochet. I've got a baby afghan to finish for a friend.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night everybody.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. I lost track of time and it is long past my bedtime!


----------



## intinst

It's time for me to head that way too, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head to bed.  Early morning tomorrow and it's going to be a long day.  The judge will be gone for three weeks, so we have a lot to pack into his last day.  
Have a great night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Michael Crane

About time to call it a night... Monday's just around the corner.  

G'nite everybody!  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Going to finish the chores and then spend some time reading.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Jane917

G'Nite, friends. I will head off to bed soon and enjoy some readilng. DH is in Montana for a few days, leaving me at home with the dogs. Spent the day cleaning out the fridge (long overdue), laundry, weeding. I only have 3 more weeks of Summer Break before school starts up again. There are still a lot of unfinished tasks to get done!


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.
Yeah Monday will be here soon enough.

Got a lot to accomplish this week.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Quite a bit accomplished this weekend and another work week ahead.


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a night.  Good night to all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Made it through the first night back at work, but think I'll call it a night now. Sleep well, everyone.


----------



## drenee

Time to head upstairs.  I got drops for my eye that's giving me trouble.  It's making things a bit blurry for a while after I put them in.  So maybe I'll get some reading done.
Nite all.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Take good care of yourself, Deb.
Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Take care, Deb.

I'm going to call it a night a little earlier than usual.  I still have to fold the laundry that is on the bed.  I will be working the next two days in a very hot arena.  They are doing some remodeling so are wanting someone there during the day to give directions to anyone coming to do business with any of the staff.  I'll be doing it for at least 2 days a week for no telling how long.  The estimated time for the construction is 3 months, but there is always the chance that it will be determined that it isn't necessary.  In the meantime, I'll be getting some hours during one of the slowest times of the year.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.

Adding comment to state it was still 91 degrees at 9 PM.  Thank goodness for AC.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Good night, all!  Just a little late night TV before I nod off.  Woke up early this a.m., so we'll see if I can make it through Letterman.


----------



## Michael Crane

Need to get to bed.  That stupid storm this morning woke me up at 3am and kept me awake until I had to leave for work.  Hopefully tonight will NOT be a repeat!

G'nite everybody!


----------



## Annalog

Good night. I didn't get much sleep last night so I am going to read and then sleep. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

A couple of chores left to do then it is off to bed to rest up for tomorrow and another day of getting paid while spending most of my time reading. 

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Michael Crane

About to call it a night, myself.  G'nite everybody!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Not looking forward to the heat tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

Headin' to bed, Good night everyone.


----------



## drenee

Time to head to bed.  
Intinst, hope you're getting along okay at work.  
We miss you around here all day.
deb


----------



## Michael Crane

I will be calling it a night soon.  My girlfriend's b-day weekend is coming up and I'm looking forward to it!  G'nite all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Had a HOT day today.
Enjoyed the DC KB meet.
But the train ride home from work was the pits - as it often is.

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

It is amazing how tired one can get when sitting and reading all day.  I had two people come in the door I was sitting at today.  They were stagehands who found out after they had walked 3/4 of the way around the building to my door that their paychecks were somewhere else.  I let them walk through the building to the entrance closest to where they parked.  It was around 100 degrees outside at that time.  Not sure our being there is necessary but I'm not complaining about being paid to sit there reading most of the day.  The only other person I interacted with today was my boss.  I heard today this will last at least 7 weeks.

Had a little rain today - at least it cooled off some.  

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Time for me to go to sleep.


----------



## intinst

Things are going well with the knee, but I'm having a little trouble with my back, not used to standing long hours any more. It will be alright eventually. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

I think I did more today than I should have.  My back is reminding me I need to rest.  
So it's time for me to go to bed and read more samples.  
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I think I did more today than I should have. My back is reminding me I need to rest.
> So it's time for me to go to bed and read more samples.
> deb


Deb: Have a good rest. I hope your back is better tomorrow.


----------



## Michael Crane

Calling it a night.  It's my girlfriend's birthday tomorrow.  Looking forward to it.    G'nite all!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Been a long first week back. The knee did great, aircraft stairs and carrying things has been fine for it. My back however is letting me know that is has been over three months since I did this kind of work.
Gonna take my hurting back and go to bed. Sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a day.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodnight friends. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Back's better today.  Good night all.


----------



## Michael Crane

Going to bed soon... rotten Monday is waiting for me.  Bah!

G'nite everybody!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

"Working" tomorrow.  If it is like last Wed and Thurs, I'll spend most of my just under 10 hour day reading.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Michael Crane

G'nite, folks!  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Only worked 3.5 hours today as a power outage hit NLR and they closed the arena.  The worst part for me was having to traipse down two flights of stairs with my boot on.  I thought about leaving through an entrance on the concourse so I could walk down a ramp, but none of the ramps lead anywhere close to where my van was parked.  

Anyway, it is time to finish the evening chores and head to bed for some reading.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. I off to bed to read and sleep. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

I am just now getting home and climbing into bed. 2 hour job lasted 7 1\2 hours.  They finished at 2:30 am. Then I had a 2 hour drive. 
Good night/morning. 
deb


----------



## Lyndl

Good Night All  ( trust me, it's night down here)    I'm off to shower, then read, then sleep.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.

Working tomorrow - hopefully without a power failure like the one that sent me home early Monday.  If I go to the trouble to get ready to be there, I'd just as soon stay the expected number of hours.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good night. Hoping Hubs sleeps well tonight. He's pretty sore. Will try to stay up to take care of him. If there's no improvement tomorrow, he's going to the DR.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

luvmy4brats said:


> Good night. Hoping Hubs sleeps well tonight. He's pretty sore. Will try to stay up to take care of him. If there's no improvement tomorrow, he's going to the DR.


Hope you both were able to get some sleep.


----------



## drenee

I didn't get to bed till 5:00 a.m. Tuesday morning.  I could not fall asleep last night and did not get to sleep till almost 3:00a.m.  I'm so sleepy right now I can't hold my eyes open.  I have all my clothes packed for our trip to see my kids.  
I'll get up in the morning and clean the kitchen.  
Have a wonderful evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Time to go to bed.  I'll have to finish the old Frank Sinatra movie I was watching tomorrow.  In spite of spending quite a bit of time reading today, I'll still probably read a couple of chapters before turning out the light.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Calling it a night, sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night shortly.  I'm working a meeting tomorrow so I won't have quite as much reading time as the last few times I've worked.  I also won't be there all day either.  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Made it to Asheville. Long trip. Lots of road construction delays. Spent the evening at the pool with my kids. Now it is time to sleep.
Nite. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

It is past my bedtime. Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Going to sleep early. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## intinst

Been a long day (and week.) Good Night.


----------



## NogDog

Got the Javascript/PHP AJAX-based form processor I was working on to do what it's supposed to do. Now I can go to bed without having thoughts about it keeping me up. Tomorrow I'm getting together with some friends for cards/games and food. The potato salad is made and in my fridge, so overall it was a productive Saturday. Hopefully I'll actually fall asleep quickly for me (which means in less than one hour of tossing and turning  ).


----------



## Annalog

Very long day. Good night all and pleasant dreams not involving code or computer work.


----------



## intinst

Time to head to bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Nite all

Ed Patterson


----------



## BTackitt

Well... I stirred things up a little in the Writer's Cafe.. daring them to get out of their safe corner, then in the Book Lover's Corner I dared the readers to write reviews of KB author's books.. so I think my work for this day is done.. G'night one and all.


----------



## Susan in VA

BTackitt said:


> Well... I stirred things up a little


You certainly did.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

BTackitt said:


> Well... I stirred things up a little in the Writer's Cafe.. daring them to get out of their safe corner, then in the Book Lover's Corner I dared the readers to write reviews of KB author's books.. so I think my work for this day is done.. G'night one and all.


 A little nudge every now and again is good for us.  ty.

G'nite.


----------



## intinst

Good night to all, sleep well.


----------



## Bane766

intinst said:


> Good night to all, sleep well.


Good night?!! It's 1049am! It's past time to wake up


----------



## geoffthomas

Bane,
Where you are, it must sometimes be tomorrow (or is it yesterday?).

Just sayin......


----------



## Bane766

geoffthomas said:


> Bane,
> Where you are, it must sometimes be tomorrow (or is it yesterday?).
> 
> Just sayin......


In a totally different place, lol (it's Monday night). I was just kidding, though


----------



## loonlover

Going to have to call it a night.  A few chores to take care of - then off to bed to read a little before nodding off.

Tomorrow will be spent at the arena - reading, reading, and more reading and being paid for it.  What a life!

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## luvmy4brats

After a stressful evening, it's time to go to bed and get some sleep so I can deal with whatever comes my way tomorrow.

Goodnight friends.


----------



## telracs

luvmy4brats said:


> After a stressful evening, it's time to go to bed and get some sleep so I can deal with whatever comes my way tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight friends.


Night Heather. Keep us posted about your mom.


----------



## Anne

Heather: Good Night Please Keep us posted about your Mom.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it an early night tonight.  Working (reading, doing crosswords, reading, playing Every Word, and more reading) tomorrow.  Such a life.  Must remember to put the Kindle on the charger before turning out the light.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Time to turn out the lights and call it a night as well.
deb


----------



## telracs

I'd planned to turn in early tonight, but... 

Well, actually, 11:30 is early for me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

just got up from my nap an hour ago and about to go back to sleep. I need to catch up on sleep


----------



## Jane917

G'nite, friends. Tomorrow it is back to work for me after a long summer break. My biggest fear is putting on real shoes again!


----------



## Annalog

It is way past my bedtime. Good night.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'night, John-boy.


----------



## drenee

Long day of typing that hearing I covered till all hours of the morning last week.  
My shoulders and back are stiff.  I've become lazy these last 18 months in my new position.  Very few long transcripts.
Nite all.  
II, missing you around here.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

I'm such a light weight.  Two glasses of wine and I can't keep my eyes open.  
Thinking of my KB friends tonight who have different issues with their moms.  Leslie, VA, Jessica, Heather, and anyone else I missed.  
II, still missing you around here!!!!!  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Must head to bed.  I have to be at the arena at 8 in the morning for a very long day.  Brooks and Dunn concert tomorrow night and a mess with the construction going on around the handicapped entrance.  It will be open for the concert, but know it isn't going to be fun.  Still, I hope to be able to leave before the concert is over since I will have been there all day.  That will depend on where I am working and how many event staff come to work.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Jeff

Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## Susan in VA

<sigh>
Good night, intinst, wherever you are.


----------



## crebel

Bumps & thumps made for a rollercoaster day, I am tired and slighly anesthetized.  Have a peaceful night KB friends.  I look forward to a chat tomorrow night.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, I'll try to make the chat later tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Michael Crane

I am up WAY past my bedtime!  Time to get some sleep.  G'nite all!


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. It is already tomorrow--way past my bedtime.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Bane766

Night everyone.  It's 945pm...time for me to get to my dorm and get ready for bed.  Have a good day!


----------



## drenee

I downloaded a good library book for my Sony.  I'm headed to bed and an hour or so of reading.
Nite, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I downloaded a good library book for my Sony. I'm headed to bed and an hour or so of reading.
> Nite, KB friends.
> deb


What book did you download from the library?


----------



## geoffthomas

I am packing it in for today.
Good night all.


----------



## telracs

I have to be downtown early in the morning for jury duty, so night, night.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Heading off to slumberland, Good night everyone.


----------



## Michael Crane

About to call it a night.  G'nite, everybody!  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## telracs

got up too early today, so off to bed.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gnite John-boy.


----------



## intinst

Long day. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good Night KBers, pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  It's such a tiring day just sitting and reading.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Michael Crane

Calling it a night!  It's been a long and tiring day at the courthouse for Jury Duty, but glad I don't have to go back tomorrow.  G'nite all!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

10 pm OMG I need to go to bed


----------



## Annalog

After 11 PM and WAY past my bedtime. Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Have a good night, KBers.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.

Another unadventuresome day at the arena tomorrow.  Since they were slow actually starting the construction, my boss thinks we will be doing this until November.  I'm not complaining - if it weren't for this, I wouldn't be working any hours.


----------



## 1131

Good night all.  I've stayed up way too late, I have to be at work in 6 hours.  But it's Friday, yeah


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night All.


----------



## BTackitt

OMG Mcafee's deaded.. I have to go sleep this off and hope it was a nightmare.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32340.msg617476.html#new


----------



## telracs

well, murder makes me tired, (and Saturday is my early day) so off to sleep.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.  

I'm trying to stay up until Intinst gets home from work.  15 more minutes.


----------



## Susan in VA

loonlover said:


> I'm trying to stay up until Intinst gets home from work. 15 more minutes.


We'll be listening for the "squeeeee!"


----------



## Michael Crane

G'nite everybody.  I came home from a fun night on the town to find that one of my hamsters passed away.    It was the one I had to take to the vet.  I know it sounds silly, but I'm really broken up about it.  Her sister is in excellent shape and is doing fine.  I'm sad that she's gone, but I'm happy she's not in pain anymore.  I just hope I did what I could.  Going to try to get some sleep.  g'nite.


----------



## intinst

Humph, a grown man does not "squeeeee!"
Any way, been a long week and I'm ready for bed. Good night and sleep well.
Got my K3!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.

And those who have received their K3s - enjoy!

Just sayin....


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Humph, a grown man does not "squeeeee!"
> Any way, been a long week and I'm ready for bed. Good night and sleep well.
> Got my K3!


Not even for a new K3?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Not even for a new K3?


No, not even for a K3. We will do a happy dance , however.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Time to read for a while, good night aLL.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

I have a couple of chores to still get done, then to bed so I can get up early enough to go sit and read at the arena tomorrow.  I sure am enjoying that part of going in a couple of times a week and getting paid for doing a little bit of nothing.  I had one person come to the door I was sitting at Friday.  Some days the only people I see are other arena employees from various departments.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Michael Crane

Calling it a night.  It's been a long weekend, filled with good and bad things.  But overall, ended on a positive note.  Looking forward to starting a new week, even if I'm not too thrilled with Mondays.  G'nite all!


----------



## geoffthomas

good night again.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Have a good night KB'ers 

Sandy


----------



## telracs

I wanted to go to bed early, but we know that never happens....


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## JoeMitchell

1:30am, going upstairs to continue reading "Stranger in a Strange Land" before sleep.  Good night KB'rs!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. 

Busy day tomorrow with a return visit to the podiatrist and therapy in the afternoon.  While the foot is better, I still never know whether it is going to hurt or not when I start walking someplace.  I hope to find out if that is how it will always be of if there is something else that can be done to correct the problem.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Nearly 1am here, I should go to bed.

Dawn


----------



## Valmore Daniels

/yawn

g'nite


----------



## Annalog

Good night while it is still a few minutes before midnight. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Going to start overtime tomorrow, guess I better quit now. Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

The podiatrist injected the foot today.  After two months wearing a boot and doing physical therapy, it was time for something else.  I've had very little pain today and hope it stays that way.  I still have trouble not limping when I walk however.  I guess that is what happens when you have had pain in the foot for close to eleven months.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Got home from work at 02:30, looks like lots of overtime for a while. I'm off to bed, good night all.


----------



## drenee

Time for me to head to bed.  Early morning tomorrow.  It's a court day.  
Have a lovely evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## Annalog

After I finish the laundry and pack for a two day trip, I am off to bed.
Good night all; sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## Jane917

Good night all. After 4 days out of town, I will head home tomorrow and sleep in my own bed tomorrow night. Yay!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Headin' to bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

I'm back to me finding out when II comes to bed by reading this thread after I get up.  I guess that means I am sleeping well.


----------



## drenee

^^LOL.  KB is helpful in so many ways.

Time to climb into bed and read for a while.  
Nite all.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. Pleasant dreams.

Working reading working tomorrow so I'd best get to bed.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Time to head upstairs and do some reading.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night-really tired tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone's holiday weekend is off to a good start.  I might wake up enough when II gets home to find out if he has to work Saturday or not.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

nite!


----------



## Annalog

Good night - way past my bedtime.


----------



## intinst

Headin' to bed, night all, sleep well


----------



## loonlover

Good night, all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Michael Crane

Going to try to go to bed... just learned my girlfriend's cat died tonight.    Very bummed and sad.  He was an awesome cat.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Past my bedtime. Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Time to hit the hay, night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Going to say goodnight a little early tonight.  I need to practice my reading before heading off to "work" in the morning.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite everyone... hope everyone is dry, safe and warm. (or cool whichever way you prefer)   Thanks for all of the birthday wishes. I did have to work today and had to walk through the flooded sidewalks barefoot, but when I got home and dried off I thought about how blessed I am to have such a wonderful group of friends here to keep me in their thoughts! Nite again all!


----------



## crebel

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Nite everyone... hope everyone is dry, safe and warm. (or cool whichever way you prefer)  Thanks for all of the birthday wishes. I did have to work today and had to walk through the flooded sidewalks barefoot, but when I got home and dried off I thought about how blessed I am to have such a wonderful group of friends here to keep me in their thoughts! Nite again all!


Goodnight Miss Merry - I hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Looks like this will be a long week. 10 hour days till further notice. This old body doesn't deal well with no days off, I need a little recuperation time once a week. Guess I better start recouping what I can, night all.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Pleasant dreams everyone. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Flash flood warning through Thursday evening and a tornado watch until 5 AM.  Nothing in the area showing on radar right now.  I probably won't know if that changes or not.  I'm going to bed and plan on going to sleep.

Pleasant dreams, all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. I have an early morning work conference call so I am calling it a day. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed now. Long days hurt more than they used to. In the immortal words from the _Lethal Weapon_ movies, I'm too old for this sh


Spoiler



stuff


. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

Long day in court today, and then long drive home.  I'm ready for bed.  
Nite all.
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Nighty night. Happy won 7.50 playing video blackjack while mom was in the bathroom at the casino after lunch. I am the type of person that will put in two bets worth to see where it will go. I cash out. Pretty quick


----------



## telracs

Good night all. don't let the idiots


Spoiler



however you define them


 get you down.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Another in a series of long days, I'm done. Goodnight all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night everyone


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Going to make it an early night.  Working again tomorrow followed by a training session that may take 3 hours.  But, then I won't work again until Saturday and it will only be for 4 or 5 hours.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Two long weekend days and a Monday. Time to turn in. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. Turned into a 13 hour day with the training session tacked on to my day of working reading. It doesn't seem like it should be as tiring as it is to just sit most of the day and answer the occasional question. I actually assisted several people today.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well. (Hoping to sleep past 3 a.m. and not wake until the alarm goes off. )


----------



## drenee

Good night. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## crebel

We finally have an answer to the last Lateral Thinking puzzle and I can go to sleep now.

Goodnight KB friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Goodnight everyone, I'm headin' to bed.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
No chat going on tonight.
And I am tired.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Working a meeting tomorrow so better get some sleep.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Definitely way past my bedtime as it is well past midnight. Sleep well and pleasant derams. Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Well Bucko's, it's time for me to go below decks for some shuteye. Sleep well, mates.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night sea dogs an' land lubbers. Long an' productive weekend. Sleep well me heartys.


----------



## intinst

Once again we have reached that time when I must sign off and go to bed. Sleep well, mates.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Will be slaving over a hot concourse again tomorrow. Oh, wait make that doing a lot of reading while sitting on a hot concourse.  Oh well, someone has to do it and it might as well be me.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Time for some shut eye, good night all, Sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Forgot to post before going to sleep the first time so posting before going back to sleep.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a night.  Working a trade show tomorrow so my day will not be quite so long.  I probably won't get to read as much, though, as I am actually working for the guy that runs the trade show.  This will be the third time I've done this show - it is different than my normal chores and kind of fun.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I should go to bed. have to wake up in.....six hours


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a night.  Working the second day of the trade show tomorrow.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. I have another early morning conference call.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

An easy day today - it was really slow for the trade show so some of them loaded out early.  That meant I was allowed to leave earlier than expected.  Two Disney shows tomorrow - I'll be where I don't have to directly deal with the crowd.   

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

My mom's first of the new round of chemo sessions went well, even if it took over 6 hours.

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

yay back from school been there since. 905 this morning first class was at 930. i can finally lay down. night


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. I am going to sleep early as I need to leave by 4:30 AM to get to Tucson in time for the sunrise start to the Sabino Canyon Classic 4.5 mile event. I will be walking with my mom and sister.

Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

No studying today. So disappointed. Night work tomorrow I just feel like it's going to be awful


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Need to be up early for working outside before it gets too hot.
Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Time to head to bed.  Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams. 

Working tomorrow so better finish the bedtime chores and get ready to sleep.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah going to bed now.
sleep well all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will be first tonight.
Goodnight all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Time to sign out, goodnight all.


----------



## loonlover

Working tomorrow so better head to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Rita

Goodnight KB friends. Have a great Friday!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sweet dreams Kindleboarders. The month is settling into history and Reap is upon us. Golden dawns await as the world glitters and burnishes our souls to slumber. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

It was a long day watching people purchase tickets.  Michael Buble tickets went on sale today  - there were quite a few people making purchases.  I figure that means one more concert to work.  Since the summer was so slow, the rest of the year is looking pretty good.

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Hoping that tonight will have more sleep hours than the previous one.

Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Been going through old clothes - If you don't wear it in the past 6 months, get rid of it.

So I am trying.

Just sayin......


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Good Night all.
> Been going through old clothes - If you don't wear it in the past 6 months, get rid of it.
> 
> So I am trying.
> 
> Just sayin......


But I now fit into clothes that I have not been able to wear for more than 6 months! I am getting rid of some of the newer (and larger) clothes instead!  

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Glad tonight's concert is history.  Ready to get a good night's sleep.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
It is the end of another weekend.
Back to full-time work tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I rarely say goodnight because I wait until the very last minute to shut down. By that time, I'm falling off my chair and too tired to post here.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well. 

Gertie, that may be why I tend to post my Good Night posts from my Kindle.


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good night,everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Packing to visit Mickey in Anaheim.

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  A long day at the arena.  Almost 1200 students came to the college fair from just one of the school districts in the Little Rock area.  I have to admire all the teachers, counselors, etc. that deal with them daily.  I would not have made it in the teaching profession.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas' post made me go find this.
Sleep well all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night for a nice Wednesday.
Hope you have a good night's sleep.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Nightall!


----------



## Annalog

Last load of grandkids clothes are in the dryer, daughter and I are packed, and the last of the GKs packing can be finished in the morning. Mickey Mouse, here we come!

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Kinda tired, so off to bed I go, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

I actually have time to say good night.  Hopefully I will have time to say good morning tomorrow.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Working tomorrow so better hit the sack.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Trying to get the grandkids to go to sleep so that they will wake up with energy tomorrow for Disneyland/California Adventure. We have two day Hopper passes so that we can start in one park and end up in the other. Switching both days due to the different park hours.

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Nighty night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Did a lot of reading today while at work so think it is time to get back to being engrossed in it again.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Going to say good night a little early tonight.  I'm working tomorrow during the day at the door monitoring traffic and then there is a Nickleback concert beginning at six.  I may skip out before the concert is over - depends on what time it ends.

Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Whaddya mean, good night? It's 8:16 p.m. and I'm getting ready to go to work.


----------



## intinst

Good night, sleep well friends.


----------



## loonlover

R. Reed said:


> Whaddya mean, good night? It's 8:16 p.m. and I'm getting ready to go to work.


Some of us work a little different hours. I think 5:00 PM is the latest I've ever gone to work at the arena. Of course, 4:30 AM is the earliest also. Those days are not enjoyed much, but they come few and far between for me.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Now, at 7:27 a.m., I am back from work and exhausted. So good night, good morning, see you after I catch some z's.


----------



## loonlover

Got off work early - I manned a door during the day, then moved to the meeting rooms for a suite-holder's party.  Once they moved to their suites, I left for the day.  Still, I worked for 10.5 hours, plenty long enough.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Headin' to bed, good night and sleep well, all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
It has been an interesting Columbus Day.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed.  Don't know how much I'll be on for a while, supposed to start working 12 hour shifts for a while, 7 days a week. Probably all I'll do is eat sleep and work. (LL probably tell you that's about it now.)
Good night, pleasant dreams and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Once again good night to all.


----------



## loonlover

Late night after the Carrie Underwood concert but it is early compared to Intinst's.  He sent a text that he would be working until 3AM.  I worked the Command Center tonight (where questions, problems, and issues are called in and  the appropriate area is radioed for resolution) so didn't get to see any of the show, but was able to hear part of it.  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

"Only" had to work till after two, but now ready for bed, goodnight all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Okay, so it looks like Intinst and I are back to saying goodnight only to each other here.  Of course, some times that is the only way we say good night as I don't wake up enough to know he is crawling in bed.  Sometimes that is sort of scary that I don't know someone has come into the house.  It would probably be harder on the amount of sleep I get, thought, if I always heard him come in as well as other noises throughout the night.

Working at reading tomorrow for the arena - best get to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Long day followed by a good night


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a long week, it was a long day, night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Going to shut it down for the night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maybe if I say goodnight, I can go to sleep. 

Goodnight.


----------



## intinst

Got off at three, hope I've settled enough to go to sleep now, good night all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope to sleep better tonight.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Good night, may all your dreams be in e-ink.


----------



## intinst

Long week, but I'm just working half days. 12 hours is half a day, right?
Good night, all(or early morning as the case may be.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Don't have any idea when Intinst will be home from work so I'm going to bed.  I just hope it isn't as late as it was last night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

After getting off at 4:30 am and getting to bed about 6 yesterday, I think I am shutting down a little early tonight, Good night and sleep well all.


----------



## Annalog

Going to bed early to read.  Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

nite nite


----------



## intinst

Think I'll head to bed, Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Time to finish up the bedtime chores and head to bed now that Cliff Lee and the Rangers have won.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## loonlover

Working all day tomorrow so better head to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I should be going to bed. I'm tired, but I really don't feel like it. I think I'll have a cup of tea and read a bit.

Sweet Dreams everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## drenee

I actually got to read a few posts this evening.  Hopefully I can catch up soon.  
Heading to bed.  Hopefully I can sleep better tonight.  
deb


----------



## Rita

drenee said:


> I actually got to read a few posts this evening. Hopefully I can catch up soon.
> Heading to bed. Hopefully I can sleep better tonight.
> deb


I'm having a cup of Sleepytime Tea from Celestial Seasonings. It helps relax you and if you get the Sleepytime Extra it has Valerian that has been used for thousands of years as a natural sedative. It has worked wonders for me.

I'm off early tonight too. Drinking my tea and then going to read. Good night everyone. Have a terrific day tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

Time to go to bed.
I have to go get my bags packed for the trip to visit relatives in Ohio.
Will try to "check in" but will be travelling the next 5 days.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Have a safe and enjoyable trip, Geoff.

I'm also calling it an early night. Worked read most of the day, but want to read some more before going to sleep. Tomorrow will be a 15-16 hour day as I'm babysitting one of the entrances during the day, then a Rob Zombie/Alice Cooper concert tomorrow night. I'll be in the command center, tracking and dispatching the appropriate area for any problems that arise, e.g., spills, broken seats, disorderly drunks, etc. Hopefully this won't be quite as rowdy a crowd as Hank Williams, Jr. drew and I'll have a quiet night. At least I'll be sitting down all evening.

Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Gonna turn in, good night all


----------



## loonlover

16 hours in an arena is a long time.  All in all it was a fairly easy day.  But do wonder about people who line up at the door 8 hours before they will open.  They did provide a good chance to do some people watching, however.

Going to go take my meds and hit the bed.

Good night and pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

It is way past my bedtime. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone


----------



## drenee

Long day after a long week, after a long month.  I'm going to bed and read for a while.  One of the many things I've been neglecting these harried days.  
deb


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm off to read more of my "girl with the dragon tattoo' here's hoping the pace picks up. 

nightie night


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. 

An easy, boring 5 hours at the arena tonight.  People coming in to the building had to walk past the security office where I was sitting.  It was kind of interesting to watch people's reactions to seeing myself and 2 paramedics sitting there.  We did feel like we were in a fish bowl at times - especially while we were eating.  The other item I could tell was being commented on was the really big screen TV that hangs from the ceiling.  I'm sure people would have been surprised to know that what I was watching on it was the feed from the security cameras, and not a TV signal.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

God night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Long day. Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Headin' out, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night, everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Working tomorrow so I had better head to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. DH and I have sore thoats. Hoping it is allergies. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Stuff to do tomorrow, so I better quit, good night all and sleep well!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  4:30 is going to come way too quickly.  Have to be at the hospital at 6:00 for surgery at 8:00.  I'm probably dreaming, but I have high hopes of being headed home by noon.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Time to read. Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

'night !


----------



## telracs

Night all, type at you in a week....


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

It's been a tiring day, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

It has definitely been a long and tiring day. while I did not finish my Halloween costume as I wanted to, it is done enough to wear to work tomorrow. I made Graveyard Blondies (butterscotch brownies with Milano cookie headstones) to take for the company lunch and also two chilis for the lunch contest -- one vegan and one chicken.


----------



## intinst

I'm going to turn in early tonight, sleep well all.


----------



## intinst

time to give it up and go to bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.

I'm having some swelling in the arm.  It is really hard to keep it elevated.  Going to bed - at least there it stays in one position and I don't have much pain.


----------



## intinst

good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Time to take my meds and get ready for bed,

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Going to bed early enough to have energy to say, "Good night all and sleep well!"


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Can barely keep my eyes open. Sandman time! Good night


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well


----------



## loonlover

Time for this temporarily one-armed woman to go to bed.  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Getting very sleepy. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Night


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a day.  Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night to all. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Been a long day, headin' to bed. Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Arm hurting a bit tonight - think I will head to bed before the pain pill makes me too sleepy to get there.  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## DLs Niece

Off to bed here soon too. Night all!


----------



## geoffthomas

Time to end this Friday.
Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night and go read awhile.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Enjoyed the chat earlier.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Time for bed and a good book. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night one and all!


----------



## intinst

Tried to post here last night, but the server must have crashed. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

I am going to bed and read for a while. It has been a long day working outside. Glad the temperature was not too hot!

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## 1131

Annalog said:


> I am going to bed and read for a while. It has been a long day working outside. Glad the temperature was not too hot!
> 
> Good night and sleep well.


November and hot in the same sentence, that seems wrong. I'm glad it was rain instead of snow. Anyway, I'm off to do some housework and get in some reading before bed. Gotta get up early and do that job thing. 
Good night


----------



## intinst

LL has a post-op appointment with the surgeon to check on her progress this am so I better get to bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a day.  No big brace to cause problems getting in a comfortable position, but I do have to be careful how I lay the arm down.  The incision area is very tender.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Heading to bed to read after another long day. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
It has been a busy day.
Time to get some rest.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Going back to work read at the arena tomorrow.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

To all a good night


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a night.  

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night to all and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Gonna quit a little early tonight, take care all.


----------



## drenee

Time to sign off.  Kitchen to clean before heading upstairs to read and watch Big Bang Theory and The Office.
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Working tomorrow so going to make it an early night.  It is amazing how surgery a couple of weeks ago has affected my stamina (or is it just age).

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Headed offline to read, folks. Hope you all have a great night.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll read a while before turning the lights out, sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Bedtime for Bonzo ...


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Nite all.


----------



## loonlover

Gonna shut down early tonight.  Have a couple of the limited chores I can do left to do and I'm working tomorrow so must get to bed earlier than normal.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all - catch ya in the morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. It has been a long day. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night again, KBers


----------



## intinst

An early morning coming up, so it is off to bed, night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

g'night all


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.

16 1/2 hours at the arena Friday - think it is time to hit the sack.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

I need to get up very early tomorrow.
Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

It is currently raining - I got the dogs out before the heavy rain began falling.  We are under a tornado watch until 3AM.  

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodnight all. Intinst and LL stay safe tonight.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well. Stay safe.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

waiting for my Vlog to upload to Youtube.Then i need to go to sleep in prep for a long day of school. yay....not really. had fun today though will post video link. Not promoing or anything. think some of you may like to do this little project with the kids. we had a ball making candy turkeys.


----------



## loonlover

Time to call it a day.  "Work" seemed to tire me out more today.  It seemed like I had to get up more times to tell people, that yes, that open window that says tickets at the top is the box office.  Some people just don't seem to be able to understand the concept.  

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Night all, sleep well


----------



## loonlover

Time to put the dogs out for the last time and get ready for bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Turkey is clean and ready for tomorrow. Brownies are baked and delivered. Time for bed.

Good night. Sleep well.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## intinst

Happy thanksgiving and to all a good night or something like that.


----------



## loonlover

Goodnight all and pleasant dreams.  Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday.


----------



## Annalog

Hope your day was wonderful. 
Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

I'm going to ready myself for bed, good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Worked a Razorback basketball game tonight.  They lost in OT and we still thought we would never get the people out of the arena.   

Time to get to bed.  Long day of preparations for and actual travel tomorrow.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

As LL said, long day tomorrow, good night all.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Goodness it's late! Goodnight friends.


----------



## Annalog

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Night all, sleep well


----------



## Annalog

Way past my bedtime. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Very tired from playing active Wii games. Time for sleep.

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night ... very sleepy.


----------



## intinst

Another long travel day tomorrow, better hit the hay. Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.

Tired from traveling - it will feel good to sleep in my own bed tonight.


----------



## intinst

Good night


----------



## loonlover

Time to turn in.  The circus is at the arena this weekend and there is a show for school kids in the morning with doors opening at 9:30.  That means I fight traffic to be there at 8:30.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Night all!


----------



## Annalog

Exercised with the Wii for almost 2 hours after work today. Definitely time to go to sleep. 

Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll turn in now, good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

It's that time again, nite all.


----------



## intinst

What time is it? It's Howdy Doody time! time for me to go to sleep, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

It is also long past my bedtime. Good night all. Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Tried a new melatonin  brand. Not a good as my usual chill. Still not asleep


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

I hope I have enough energy to read a bit before I fall asleep. At least I have enough energy to remember to say ... Good night and sleep well. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Past my bedtime! Good Night


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Concert didn't end until 11:00.  Then Naturally Seven signed autographs so I didn't leave the arena until 11:45.  However it was an easy night.  I only had four calls come through the command center.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I was scheduled to work the doors due to the ongoing construction tomorrow.  There is also a major trade show going on so my boss asked me to come in at 7AM.  That is going to come awfully early so I'd better be finishing up the chores and heading to bed.

Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Sleepy Time - good night!


----------



## Annalog

I need to stop burning the candle at both ends!

Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Cathymw

Good night!  I told the Chat people I was going to bed, and then got sucked into more KB action.  Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I was watching White Christmas while you were chatting.  I hadn't watched it in several years.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Finally home. Owned at work Christmas party wasn't allowed to leave until someone beat me at Apples to Apple. Nope. Still undefeated


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Working tomorrow so had best finish up the nightly chores and hit the sack.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Think i am going to have to go to bed before I get completely warm tonight.  The arena was really cold today.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

night...


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Writing portifio due tomorrow pulling an all nighter


----------



## Valmore Daniels

g'night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
It has been a cold and snowy day (for the mid-Atlantic).

Sleep well/


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams to all. I hope I do not have dreams of trapped chickens.


----------



## intinst

Good night all. We'll be driving to Arlington TX later today so I better sign off, sleep well all


----------



## drenee

Good Saturday night.  Had a great time in chat.
Sorry we chased the men off.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Night


----------



## drenee

Good nite.  Another Monday rolls around in just a few hours.
deb


----------



## intinst

Well, this second shifter has to work first shift this week, so will have to shut down now. I am much better at still being up at 5 AM than getting up at that time. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  We were only gone two nights, but it will feel good to sleep in my own bed tonight.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well, this second shifter has to work first shift this week, so will have to shut down now. I am much better at still being up at 5 AM than getting up at that time. Good night all, sleep well.


Hope it's a short week, intinst.

And LL, thought of you while at the Coliseum Friday night.


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> And LL, thought of you while at the Coliseum Friday night.


Thanks. TSO is an intense show, but even if I don't see any of it, I enjoy the music. Did kind of miss working it this year.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
It is a really busy time.

Just sayin....


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Not only is Intinst having to work days this week, he will be working overtime tomorrow and going in at 5AM.  So I'm going to attempt to be the good little wife and turn in early also so I can fix some breakfast and pack his lunch.  I'm working tomorrow, but he'll be leaving the house a good hour before I would normally rise.  It may be a very long day for both of us.  (Mine will be a little less demanding, however.)

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Another early night for this household.  The alarm going off at 3:30 AM is not my idea of fun.  But it is necessary for the next couple of days at least.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well. Work in the morning for me tomorrow and dentist visit to get a crown for DH.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone has enjoyed their Christmas Eve activities and has a very Merry Christmas tomorrow.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Santa (DD) and Santa's helper (me) finished before midnight. Good night, pleasant dreams, and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## lonestar

I missed the Good Morning thread today but want to wish everyone a Good Night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night. Hope everyone had a safe Christmas!


----------



## lonestar

It has been a wonderful Christmas weekend.  Good night.  Hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Time to say good night and go work the NYT crossword.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## intinst

Need to start going to bed earlier so that I can make the shift change to day shift for a few days. I hate getting up early in the morning. Night all.


----------



## intinst

Back to work tomorrow, good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Early morning (see above post) so better finish up the chores and head to bed early.

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Therapy session today included a massage of my wrist, elbow, and shoulder.  Since I am supposed to be there for the shoulder, I really appreciated the therapist working on the additional joints which were the reason pain in the shoulder became an issue.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and Happy New Year.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Hope you had a great New Year's Day. Sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Goodnight


----------



## intinst

Heading to the shower and then bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Time to finish up the nightly chores and head to bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Jane917

Good night all. Holiday break is officially over, and it is back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

g'night


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Better head to bed now, good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## intinst

I must have run off the rest of the good night thread people.
Say goodnight, intinst. Good night, intinst.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night Intinst.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Have some dishes to do, then going to try to finish the book I'm reading.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night LoonLover.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

good night! sleep tight!


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Tonight I am going to sleep before I ran out of energy to post on KB.

Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Ended up have a double shot espresso really late so am still up. I filmed, edited, and now am converting a kindle review tonight


----------



## intinst

Time for bed, Good night all you KBers.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Working tomorrow for the first time since Christmas so I guess I better get ready for bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Getting tired ... g'night


----------



## geoffthomas

Off to bed.
Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night everyone.
It has been a busy weekend.
And tomorrow will start a very busy week for me.
LL and II are away and we miss them.  Sorry for why they are away.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog

Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Watching the premier of The Cape then off to bed. Night


----------



## Annalog

Past my bedtime. Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. After having a splitting headache for most of today, I will be turning in earlier than usual. Sleep well and plesant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  It is going to be so nice to sleep in my own bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Lots to do tomorrow. Heading to bed now so that I can start early tomorrow.

Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

g'night


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

It's been a very long and tiring week, both physically and emotionaly,  Think I get some shuteye now. goodnight all, sleep well.


----------



## drenee

Intinst, keeping you and LL in my prayers.

Time for me to head upstairs to bed. I have about 4 pages of *A Reliable Wife* left to read. My battery died earlier today. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Back to work for me tomorrow, so I'd better head off to bed. Good night and sleep well, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.  

Working the doors tomorrow so better get ready for bed.  Boy, it is tough to think about working 4 days in a week.  It has been quite some time since there were two events in the same week and I'm also on the schedule to work the doors 2 of the other days in the week.  Usually one of my days at the doors is also one of the days there is an event.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I don't come here much because I fall asleep before I get here. LOL.  Good Night All!!


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Early morning tomorrow. Good night everyone and sleep well.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Chocolate dreams!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

I need to get up early to make my 8:30 appointment at the Red Cross.

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Busy night dispatching housekeeping 19 times plus an additional 20 calls to other areas.  I'm afraid this will be a very small number compared to what there will be at the Kid Rock concert in a few weeks.  The attendees seemed to be young and did not know how to drink and not get sick.  One fight - the girl was the one that was injured and required medical attention.

Pleasant dreams.  I'm sure I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Good nite.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

I had planned on going to bed early, but oooops....


----------



## Valmore Daniels

scarlet said:


> I had planned on going to bed early, but oooops....


Yeah, no kidding! It's an hour past my bedtime  Good night all !


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

i had a bad day and i'm in a bad mood so rather than become toxic here, i'm going to bed.  tomorrow is another day....  (hopefully)


----------



## daveconifer

scarlet said:


> i had a bad day and i'm in a bad mood so rather than become toxic here, i'm going to bed. tomorrow is another day.... (hopefully)


Scarlet, tomorrow will be better. Hang in there!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I'm working tomorrow so better get ready for bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hitting the sack, I think.


----------



## Annalog

Long past my bedtime. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Time to say good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams. Sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Thanks for being here for me today !

Walter


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Long day, tired, must sleep.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

The first of two nights of Monster Jam is over.  But tomorrow I go in at 9 AM to cover the door when Sugarland tickets go on sale.  Then I'll move to the Command Center for the show.  I only had 10 calls tonight - hopefully tomorrow won't be much worse.  But I will say those trucks are loud.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tomorrow is another day. G'night!


----------



## drenee

I really want to finish *The Bronze Horseman* this evening. I have just under 100 pages left.
Have a great night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> I really want to finish *The Bronze Horseman* this evening. I have just under 100 pages left.
> Have a great night, KB friends.
> deb


darn, deb no chat?


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night everyone!


----------



## loonlover

I'll have to catch up tomorrow - 14 hours at the arena have taken their toll, even though all but about 3 of them were really quite boring and uneventful.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Thanks for being here for me today !!

Walter


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night everyone!


----------



## intinst

Work tomorrow, I better head to bed. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Nighty-Night

99% chance of a snow day tomorrow.....I am planning to make a large pot of soup and a crock pot of chile. 
Should be an official "Pajama Day".

Keep Warm All

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Time to go to bed.  It was a long, boring day at the arena. 

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
I hope that I will be able to go to work tomorrow.
but that depends on whether there is a thick coating of ice.

We will to wait and see.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ahhhhhhh

To slip between the sheets and listen to the 50mph wind whipping through the trees....soothing, like beach surf...(well, maybe more like a runaway locomotive !)
No need to set the alarm....noone around here is going anywhere in the morning...

Pleasant dreams all

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Somewhat minor inconvenience of losing a screw out of eyeglasses.  I can't see to fix it and if Intinst cannot fix it he will have to drive me to the optical shop in the morning.  I can see well enough to read and surf KB, but it wouldn't do much good for me to try to vacuum or do other housework.  Hmmm - maybe not that bad a problem to have tonight.

The wind seems to have died down some - I haven't heard it whistling for a while now.  Maybe I will be able to get to sleep shortly.

Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sleep tight.  Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I imagine many of us will be sleeping well tonight after shoveling a great deal of snow !! Ha!

Good Night All
Walter


----------



## loonlover

Still have laundry to fold and dishes to do so better call it a night on KB.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

*yawns* <<<stretches>>> Night all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams all...

Walter      ZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

'night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night

Sleep Well, All

Walter


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to see True Grit tonight. Gotz to work tomorrow morning. Nighty night


----------



## intinst

Time for bed for me, goodnight all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

purrrrrrrr............nite


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night!


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got together with high school friends and had a great time


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Long Day....

Early to bed...Good Night Everyone


----------



## Annalog

Another long day. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
The end to another weekend.

And the good news is that I have Mike Hicks new book, Season of  the Harvest from Smashwords.
Get it quickly he has it for $.99 just for one day.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams. Working tomorrow so better get to bed.


----------



## Ciareader

How funny.  I was just thinking that I wanted to say goodnight to everyone and then I saw this thread.  Good night everyone, John Boy included.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

gnight!


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again dear friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Here's to longer days and shorter nights. G'night!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

It was a 14 hour day as expected.  I only had 5 calls tonight so I did spend some of that time reading and playing Every Word.  My boss decided I could do some of his paperwork, tho, so I also spent some time creating fact sheets for the next two events.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Staying at Mom's tonight.

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Can't sleep....

Good Night
        Good Night
                Good Night
                          Good Night
                                  Good Night
                                            Good Night
                                                    Good Night
                                                              Good Night
                                                                      Good Night
                                                                                Good Night
                                                                                        Good Night


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ate MUCH too much Chinese food.....


          ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Goodnight All

Walter


----------



## tsilver

Got my nose strip on and my ice water nearby.  Goodnight all.  

Terry


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Tomorrow is going to start very early for me. Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## drenee

I can't seem to stop watching Africam.com.  So much activity tonight.  
But I need to get to bed.  Nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night.  

I have to be at the arena at 7:00 in the morning so better head to bed.  A crowd of around 13,000 is expected from a church that has multiple campuses meeting for a combined service.  Doors are opening 2 hours before the service starts and the service is expected to last 2 hours.  Hopefully it will be quiet in the command center.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## intinst

Been a long tiring day, heading for bed, night all, sleep well


----------



## MrPLD

Similar here - though only 5:41pm thus far... still have half an acre of land to mow (push mower) and a whole lot of work still to be done for the business.  Oh dear, it's Monday tomorrow too


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Long Day and a few more in front of me......but the end is in sight.  May even get to fly home at the end of the week.
But for now......

                  ZZZzzzzPurrrrZZZzzzzPurrrr


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.
back to work tomorrow.


----------



## CaitLondon

Night. Tomorrow is Valentine's Day, but also time to get tax stuff ready. Incongruous work loads on a hopefully bright, sunny day.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Easy day at the arena, but a short night last night so better head to bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Happy Valentine's Day!  May you fall asleep with the one you love, love the one you fall asleep with, or just love sleeping.  As long as love is involved.  All are happy!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I love all of the kindle boards......but this is definitely becoming my favorite !!
Good Night !  ZZZzzzzzzzzzzz

..after all, I am 'da NapCat


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Night night!


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

And goodnight Mrs Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> And goodnight Mrs Calabash, wherever you are!


Oh ! Good Grief !!

Thank You for THAT memory


----------



## intinst

Not a Jimmy Durante fan?


----------



## geoffthomas

Only the very young are not Jimmy Durante fans - and they have no idea who he was.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Only the very young are not Jimmy Durante fans - and they have no idea who he was.


I am not in that category, always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night...
              ....sleep well


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well from someone old enough to remember Jimmy Durante.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Past my bedtime   Good night!


----------



## Annalog

Not even 8 PM and I am very sleepy. 
Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Been sleepy for a while, myself.  Going to have to give in and head to bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Been nappin' all day
NOW it is time to go to bed....

Night All
Walter


----------



## Annalog

Almost an hour later tonight. Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. 

PBR proved to be a very slow night for my position - I only had 5 calls.

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## intinst

Time for bed, good night everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Been a productive day....tired now.

Good Night All
Happy Dreams

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

That time again, good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Sleepy so going to lay down and read. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## tsilver

Goodnight all.  I'm staying up for Jon Stewart and maybe Colbert.  Pleasant dreams!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed soon, good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Working the doors at the arena tomorrow.  I will be busier than usual as set-up for the Home Show being held Fri-Sun begins tomorrow.  Since the street level entrance is still under construction, there will be lots of traffic through the main doors on the concourse.  I don't expect to spend near as much time reading the next 2 days.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my friends.


----------



## Annalog

good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

gnight!


----------



## geoffthomas

good night KB family


----------



## loonlover

Good night.  Time to call it a day.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night all.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

May your happy dreams come true and your scary ones find someone else to torment.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Especially, the DISCOVERY crew in orbit !!


----------



## Annalog

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night, John-boy


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Some severe thunderstorms went through the area this afternoon.  Tornado sirens went off so we moved everyone from the concourse (away from large glass windows) to the inside of the bowl.  No one resisted going inside - we were probably only there about 15 minutes but it seemed longer.  

I'm rather tired tonight so think I'll take myself to bed.

Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Windy night.....trees are sighing and wind chimes ringing.
May just doze next to the fireplace and kindle the night away......

Happy Dreams All

Walter


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Going in at 7 in the morning and working until sometime after 6.  My boss said if I worked those hours tomorrow, I won't have to work Sunday.  I was very willing to take the offer.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## intinst

Unusual week for us. I've 'seen' LoonLover more here than in person.
Think I'll go curl up with her now, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Long boring day, but I don't work again until Wednesday.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful day spent with paper folding friends that I see rarely and also teaching origami to young kids at Matsuri. Followed that with dinner and late night paper folding with friends. Hoping to sleep well so I can do it again tomorrow. 

Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## JFHilborne

I'm going to pull an all-nighter. This will be a good night


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams All


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Watched the Oscar show.
Was actually fun this year.
Especially Anne Hathaway's mother.
And of course Kirk Douglas.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Happy nappers everyone! Can you tell I'm used to talking to small children?


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok going to bed.
Hopefully tonight will be the last night of this virus.
'Cause I really have to go back to work tomorrow.

Sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Hope you shake your bug, Geoff


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Sweet dreams, KB.


----------



## intinst

God night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Doctor's appointments the last two days - think I'm ready to just sit at the arena tomorrow.  I will be a little busier than some days recently - I'm working a trade show instead of sitting at the doors.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Been a great day.....

..........g'night


----------



## Ciareader

Wish I could sleep!


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Didn't leave the arena until midnight - about ready to head for bed.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Left arena at 11:30 tonight.  Next event isn't for two weeks - kind of looking forward to the break.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams all...........


----------



## John Dax

G'night.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Night night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night, Everyone

Thanks for being here for me today !

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Going to have to call it a night.

Pleasant dreams every one.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just watched the ISS and Shuttle Discovery pass over.....perfect ending to a great day.
Nite All
Walter


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Sweet Dreams...The pup and the hubby are saying, "Bedtime!"


----------



## geoffthomas

good night all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night all


----------



## loonlover

Goodnight all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

good night. still looking for my debit card. one second i was holding it and then did someone....now i can't find it. cancelled it knowing me its lost in some dark crack in this house.


----------



## Rick Chesler

'night all!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams All


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night KB.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Hannah Holborn

Off to fresh sheets and a warm hubby. Sleep is good.


----------



## intinst

Made it through another day, time for bed, goodnight everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

Time to pack and get ready for a new work week.  
Have a great evening, KB friends.
deb


----------



## intinst

Time for beddie bye, night all.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Happy naps to all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dara England said:


> Happy naps to all.



And who is better at that then 'da NapCat !? Around here it is know as napcatcatnappin'

Nite All..


----------



## loonlover

Time to head for bed.  Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night all!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Night night!


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone and sleep well.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Night KB.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I raked a lot of leaves today, but still a lot more to go.  Think I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sleep fast !! We've go the whole weekend to play hard !!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night all. I can't keep my eyes open any longer.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night


----------



## geoffthomas

stopped in for the saturday night chat.
mumbled a little for a few minutes.
Now it is time to go to bed.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All !!


----------



## James043

I painted Atlas holding the world today!   It was great to work large (6 feet)... it's been too long.

Anyways... goodnight all.

James


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

........headed to bed to hide under the covers.......60+ mph wind !!

..........rain in the valley, snow in the mountains...house is rocking (and it is NOT a trailer)

..........cats blew away.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Elijah Joon

good night and in some cases depending on geography, good morning


----------



## loonlover

Going to call it a night.  Working the doors tomorrow - supposedly this is the last week we will be doing that.  Construction is supposed to be completed to the point the street level doors that lead to the inside box office will be re-opened next Monday.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Got our Select Number bed coming tomorrow.
Have to move some stuff.
Going to bed now.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Goodnight all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'nite!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Gasp !! Where did today go?
Good Night All

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night you all. Have happy dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I wait for the moon to show up through my bedroom window.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My good night is when I can sleep well for 7-8 hours. Sleep well you all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

It is deathly quiet here tonight.....spooky !

Night all
Walter


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It has to be wonderful and pleasant night to enjoy next day. So have some fun at night to face the morning.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Kenny Chesney concert tomorrow night.  I'm going in at 8AM to watch the concourse all day - can't have unauthorized people just walking in, you know.  I'll move to the command center about an hour before doors.  It will probably be another 16 hour day.  I'm not complaining - I won't get any hours next week.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night friends.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm experiencing a cold right now - (and, as any of you women know there is nothing more piteous and pathetic than a man in full-blown man-cold mode) - so I'm stogged up on cold meds.

Ought to have some interesting dreams.


----------



## tsilver

Wishing all insomniacs a super good sleep.  Have a good night all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

g'night!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

off to bed! had school all day today. Work and fun tomorrow. I get to work drive thru for the first time at my new job.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


~~~~~~~~


----------



## loonlover

Long day - beat Intinst home by about 10 minutes.  I'm heading to bed.

Goodnight all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night, dear.


----------



## loonlover

Yesterday's long hours are taking their toll.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

My eyes are really burning tonight.

Sleep well, all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night all and sleep well.

  
~~~~~~~~


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All
Thanks for being here for me today !

Walter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Can we say good night in the morning? Well, there will be night.


----------



## tsilver

Wishing you all happy dreams!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Sunday Night all.
start the work week again tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.

  
~~~~~~~~


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Cataract surgery tomorrow  later today so had better go get some sleep.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's evening and I am preparing myself for good night sleep.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.

  
~~~~~~~~


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i should be finishing my outlines for my two speeches.....so tired.

update: went downstairs to ask mom for a neck massage. working on homework and studying all day my right sideo of my neck hurts, since I tilt my head to the left. I can continue working now. Feel energized


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sleep Well, All

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzpurrrrrrrrrr


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's too early to say good night. It's still morning.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night;

Cool and breezy here....wonderful napcatcatnappin' weather with the windows open, trees swaying, wind chimes ringing.....


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Oooo ... past my bedtime.  G'night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Received a call from my boss this afternoon asking me to work the Taylor Swift onsale tomorrow.  So, I'll be going to the arena for a few hours in the morning.  Last time she was here the show sold out in an hour, so I don't imagine I'll be there much past 11.  But, I will have to get up much earlier than I have this week so better get started on the eye drop routine.

Pleasant dreams all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

[size=11pt]Early to bed tonight.....

Headed into Las Vegas in the morning for the Home Craft Show
.....(and to look for Ben & Jerry's Bonnaroo Buzz Ice Cream...) BEWARE OF SCARLET'S ICE CREAM THREAD


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All
Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night...Happy Dreams !!
Walter


----------



## intinst

Good Night, Mrs. Calabash, where ever you are!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night, Good Friends !


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night all

...going to be a short sleep for me.....early morning flight to Seattle..


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's still afternoon. But do look forward to pleasant good night sleep.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night all;

I am back home....looking forward to my own bed !!

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzPurrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MaryKingsley

Now it's time to say good night
Good night, good night
Now the sun turns off her light
Good night, good night
Dreams, sweet dreams, for you
Dreams, sweet dreams, for me....


Good night, all, and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night, sleep well, and be safe.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams my friends.....


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller

Good night and may your tomorrow be even better than today!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

I best be heading to bed as the Disney on Ice show for school groups is in the morning.  Usually a fairly easy show as most teachers keep their students seated.  The hardest part is parking all the school buses.  Thank goodness I don't have to deal with that.

Pleasant dreams to everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night.....

Beautiful evening here....

Plan to fall asleep in the hammock while star-gazing......


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again, friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night all


----------



## loonlover

Better be getting ready for bed.  There are 3 performances of Disney on Ice tomorrow so will be at the arena for a little over 12 hours.  One thing to look forward to - the arena chef is cooking lunch for us tomorrow and that is always a treat.  He is a very good chef.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Dreams All


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll head to bed, goodnight all.


----------



## rayhensley

Good night! 

Ya'all come back nah, ya hea??


----------



## loonlover

It is later than I realized.  Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Heading to bed, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I haven't said good night for a while. Good night you all. Happy dreams.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night everyone. Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow. (The kiddies and I have been sick all day.)


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Weather seems to have settled down for a little while anyway.  Think I'll try to get to sleep before it becomes more active again.

I don't have to sleep in the eye patch any more.  It is going to feel really good not to wake up to adhesive from the tape on cheek and forehead.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, type at ya tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Somewhat of a wild night at the arena due to the weather.  They hooked the TVs I monitor (one is regular TV and the other is the security cameras) to emergency power so if power went out I could still monitor the weather.  The camera TV was hooked up to an antenna so if we lost the cable signal, I could switch to TV and watch a local channel for weather info.  Of course, the antenna had to be placed outside the office so we had wires running all over the place.  Fortunately no tornado warnings and no power outages occurred during the concert.

Now I'm about ready to head to bed.  Have to be there tomorrow for load-in of a trade show happening Thursday.  At least, all I will be doing is letting them in the door and giving directions tomorrow.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Trade show at the arena tomorrow - vendors allowed in at 7AM so I have to be there at 6:30AM.  Going to have to call it a night a little earlier than normal tonight.

Pleasant dreams one and all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night all. I am really going to bed right now. Happy dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

got to go to bed-good night.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Sweet dreams KB!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.
We should all sleep a little sounder tonight.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night. Enjoy sweet dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night Everyone
Thanks for being here for me today !!

Walter


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night everyone. I am really going to bed in 5 minutes. Happy dreams.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night everyone!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Been a productive day for yard work and I'm exhausted.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams All


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night every one. I am almost ready for going to bed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Woot off is keeping me awake


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sleep Well All


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## spotsmom

"Now it's time to say good night, to all our company..."


----------



## intinst

Good night, sleep well and goodnight Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Good night, sleep well and goodnight Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.


Kool ! I've been meaning to say that !!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's about time to say Good Night everyone.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night KBers.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## rayhensley

Nighty-night!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Photo promised to tonight's "chatters"

Found in Riverside, Iowa


----------



## tsilver

Pleasant dreams everyone!


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

It was an easy graduation tonight - at least from my position.  

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

This could be the end of the Good Night Thread !


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams All


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Sweet dreams KBers!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Two graduations tonight last night. The first one wasn't over until almost the scheduled time for the second one to start. They know better, they just don't have any consideration for the other school.

Pleasant dreams, all.


----------



## intinst

T'was a long night and I have errands to run so better head off. Good night and sleep well, friends.


----------



## loonlover

The second night of two graduations back to back is over.  A shooting outside the arena tonight (just as the second group is entering the arena), a fight between 2 girls with the one being jumped wanting the paramedics to check her over, and a fight in the stands. The speaker calmly stated security needed to go to section 109 and then continued with his speech.  All in all, just another night at the arena.  I'm kind of glad I work the location I work.  I don't leave until the arena is cleared and most of the crowd is gone from outside.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.  I believe I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> The second night of two graduations back to back is over. A shooting outside the arena tonight (just as the second group is entering the arena), a fight between 2 girls with the one being jumped wanting the paramedics to check her over, and a fight in the stands. The speaker calmly stated security needed to go to section 109 and then continued with his speech. All in all, just another night at the arena. I'm kind of glad I work the location I work. I don't leave until the arena is cleared and most of the crowd is gone from outside.
> 
> Good night all and pleasant dreams. I believe I will sleep well tonight.


Do sleep well LL.....that sounds awful !! Graduation used to be an important and almost stately ceremony.


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


> Do sleep well LL.....that sounds awful !! Graduation used to be an important and almost stately ceremony.


It doesn't seem to be anymore. There is constant movement in and out of the bowl and a lot of people don't stay past seeing their graduate "walk". This is my fifth year to work these events and I still find myself shocked/surprised/amazed at the way some people can act.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night Everyone

Thanks for being here for me today !

Walter


----------



## spotsmom

Night all.  I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Tonight's graduation was a little better than last night's.  I was busy at the beginning with calls to have suites opened, but once the ceremony started it was pretty quiet.  No fights; one ejection for being disorderly, but it appeared to be an isolated incident.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## loonlover

Better be heading to bed.  We're leaving for Kansas in the morning.

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night all.

P.S. Loonlover, what's with you and me always posting our good nights together? We must be on the same time zone or something.


----------



## spotsmom

Thankful for a long 3 day weekend!  Night, all.


----------



## lpking

My eyes are dying. Good night!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night.....


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Made the trip to KS OK, about 7.5 hours with some strong crosswinds at times. TTired enough to tun in early.
Good night and sleep well


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night. Sleep well after hard work day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Happy nappers everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Even though we were only away 2 nights, it will feel good to crawl into my own bed tonight.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Night. Have to be up in four hours for dads retirement ceremony


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night you all. Have sweet dreams.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Good night everyone!  Going to fall asleep to steady rain tonight


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Long Day.....Good Night All


----------



## loonlover

Good night.

Fund raiser went a little longer than expected so I'm up later than I am a lot of times after a concert.  All in all it was a very boring night.

Pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night for this first Friday in June.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

University of Phoenix graduation tomorrow.  They have decided to open the doors 3 hours before the ceremony starts so it looks to be a longer day than originally expected.  Call time for event staff is 10:30 with doors at 12:00.  Oh well, it means more hours.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

loonlover said:


> Good night all.
> 
> University of Phoenix graduation tomorrow. They have decided to open the doors 3 hours before the ceremony starts so it looks to be a longer day than originally expected. Call time for event staff is 10:30 with doors at 12:00. Oh well, it means more hours.
> 
> Pleasant dreams.



Sleep fast

Good Luck with your "Gladiatorial Games" in the Arena !!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good night all. For many years, I used to kiss my children good night, and tuck them in. Can't express what a beautiful feeling it was--among the most glorious moments of my life. Somehow, this thread, which I am seeing for the first time, having never visited the Not Quite Kindle board before, made me think of them.
Richard


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Today's graduation was very uneventful - probably due to the age of the students.

Pleasant dreams everybody.


----------



## spotsmom

Night all.  Our Humane Society fundraiser tonight must have raised well over $50,000 for the animals!!! Yippee!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Goodnight. There is sleep-time some where in the world.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Guest

Spent an exhausting and fun weekend in Crofton, NE for 1-yr anniversary. Outdoor rockfest featuring RED (didn't even know this was going on).
Sweet dreams and sour cream.


----------



## intinst

Long weeks ahead, better get some sleep now. Good night, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Early to bed, so I can be early to rise... and write!  Let's all pray my little one stays asleep though.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Goodnight everyone.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sleep Well my friends


----------



## spotsmom

And may tomorrow be a better day.


----------



## DeeG

Good night now.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Tonight's graduation was really easy.  It started at 7PM and I was clocking out at 8:59.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## spotsmom

Good night, John Boy.  Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night Everyone !!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good night.

_[edited as promotional. No self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar. Thanks. --Betsy]_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Sleep in tomorrow morning if you can !


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## spotsmom

In a few hours, it will be Monday...  Have a good night, and a good week all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night all

            Purrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## intinst

Loonlover goes in for her foot surgery in the AM so I better get to bed to be with her. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## lpking

<rubbing eyes>
6 am rolls around all too soon.
Good night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## spotsmom

Good night, all.  We learned about Grand Central Station in chat tonight, and most of you missed it.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Time to go prop the foot up in bed.

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

I worked tonight - it was kind of fun "scooting around the arena".  This is the last major event until August, but there are a couple of banquets between now and then that I may work.  For those types of events, I just sit at the main receptionists desk and answer a few questions.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Headin' to bed sleep well all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All !


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Have a nice Wednesday night.
Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## tsilver

sleep tight.  Don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## intinst

Good night Or morning to all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  You know when Intinst is working overtime - we tend to say good night via KB instead of face to face.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Long weekend coming up....sleep in !!


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good night, you angels and ministers of grace, I'll see you at 4 a.m.

As for me, excuse me, but i refuse to go the F to sleep . . .


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Sounds like they are through shooting fireworks for the night so maybe the dogs will be willing to go outside.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## tsilver

Good night kindleboarders.  may all your dreams come true.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Intinst doesn't have to work tomorrow so I'd better get my rest so I can "supervise" what needs to be done here at the house.   

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Good night all


At least when he posts in the Good Night thread I know what time he went to bed.  Makes it easier to know when I should wake him.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> At least when he posts in the Good Night thread I know what time he went to bed.  Makes it easier to know when I should wake him.


Looks like about 4am today, Honey.  Good night all


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, time to go to bed tonight.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.

Since I know it will be after midnight when he reads this:

Happy Birthday Intinst!


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Intinst!

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.

Happy 40th wedding anniversary to Intinst - the love of my life.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.
Same back at you, LL.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

introduced my brother to Doctor Who and Torchwood via Netflix. Its been nonstop since episode one


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## Tess St John

Hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just finished writing my grandparents a letter and sending them pictures of our trip to the river. They are the only ones that don't have Facebook...or any computers at all, so I mail them pictures.

About to real everything up. Night

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Going to bed early yay. Night

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

Enjoying a visit with our youngest DS.  Much more enjoyable since the power came back on.  It went off about 10 minutes before his arrival and has been back on for about 30 minutes.  Sure am enjoying the AC.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night all

Hope everyone is having a quiet and cool weekend !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Richardcrasta

good night, everybody. Unless you would rather not go the uh-uh to sleep.


----------



## MaryKingsley

Now it's time to say good-night
Good-night, good-night


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well now it is Wednesday night.
Good Night


----------



## tsilver

Have a restful night with pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night all.....Keep Kool !


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.

Easy 8 hours at the arena tonight - Democratic Party fund raiser.  I sat at the receptionist's desk and people watched.  Fashions are really weird right now.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well..


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## intinst

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

night


----------



## intinst

Goodnight all, sleep well


----------



## tsilver

goodnight all.  
Don't forget to lock the door.


----------



## spotsmom

Good night and have a happy Monday all!  Why lock the door with 3 barky barky dogs?


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## tsilver

Goodnight you kings and queens of the literary world


----------



## geoffthomas

good night everyone (john boy too).


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## tsilver

Good night everyone


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

3 shows tomorrow (circus) so it will be a long day.  I'm still trying to figure out the act the camels are used for.  I haven't seen them leave their pen yet.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be looking at the right time.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night for this Thursday.


----------



## hakimast

Good night Kindleboards


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Thunderstorms have rumbled through again.  More expected later tonight through tomorrow night.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## John Dorian

Good morrow, dear fellows!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All

Happy Dreams


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

10 PM still hot and humid (for the desert)....Night All !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night folks.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

It was almost a 14 hour day at the arena and I haven't been working much.  I feel it tonight.  The foot looks pretty good - not much more swollen than after a day doing household chores.  And no pain.  I sat most of the day, but did walk a pretty good distance getting in and out of the arena and going to get the food we were served.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night LL.
and everyone else too.


----------



## spotsmom

Good night from the coast of Carolina. Sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night from Atlanta, GA and Hurricane Lee.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Back home - going to sleep in my own bed tonight.
Tough drive the last two days through Hurricane Lee - going the same direction.
But it is over now - had a nice time in Atlanta.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## spotsmom

Puttin' on the flannels in anticipation of the "hard frost" tonight.  Sleep warmly!!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Working the next 3 days.  This will be the first hours available at the arena since August, 30.  A trade show tomorrow and Thursday.  I sign the attendees in as well as count them.  The rest of the time I read and try to stay awake.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Victoria J

Goodnight. My eyes are getting droopy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Dreams all....


----------



## rayhensley

Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Good night, you all.
Hope you have someone or something to cuddle up to.
I'll be ready with my "good morning!" when you wake up.
Richard


----------



## spotsmom

Night, everyone.  Wishing everyone a pleasant, peaceful Sunday.


----------



## spotsmom

We must all have been way too tired to say good night for days now!!  Hope everyone has a terrific Friday and coasts into the weekend on a good note!


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night from the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## spotsmom

Good night from Oregon. Have a good Hump Day.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night from a moonlight drenched Port Townsend, WA


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## telracs

night from vegas


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## telracs

part of me wants to explore, but instead i think it's bedtime


----------



## intinst

Worked late tonight, better go to bed now, good night all, sleep well


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## spotsmom

Been awake since 4 am, so hitting the hay early.  Good night everyone!  When we all wake up it will be Friday!!


----------



## telracs

last night in vegas


----------



## intinst

Got off at 2 AM, guess it's time to hit the hey, good night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Monday Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## spotsmom

One day closer to retirement... night, all!


----------



## Meb Bryant

The moon is gorgeous! G'night.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## spotsmom

Great dinner out at a landmark restaurant in Bend.  fresh wild salmon, mmm good.

Headed off to sleep.  Pleasant dreams!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

It appears I am saying good night to myself again.

Good night, self and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night, sleep well all.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So tomorrow I will start a low carb and high fiber diet again. Just going back to habits I lost with my school/work/sleep schedule. My food intake has been unhealthy the last month and I can feel the difference. Not to mention my dark spots are coming back. Gotta get my bike in to working order too. So I can bike and do my errands again.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Richards

It's been a busy week. I've been working hard on my fifth Raine's Landing supernatural thriller (they're not on Kindle, alas). And I've just been approached by a big agency in LA regarding movie rights to the first one, so I'm going to be on tenterhooks the entire weekend. But good night, everyone.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night everyone whenever the day ends. Take good rest.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

I worked for the first time in about 2 1/2 weeks tonight.  Easy, easy show - 6 calls and I was on the way home by 10:30.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## telracs

i'd wanted to be asleep 90 minutes ago, but my camera and my computer don't like each other and i have to reload 2800 pictures...


----------



## intinst

Sorry Scarlet, hope they start getting along.
Night all, sleep well.


----------



## Jizo Statue

Good night all


----------



## spotsmom

Have a relaxing Sunday.  Night!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night you all. I am ready to sleep.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night - back to work tomorrow.
And I am really tired - lots of yard work today.


----------



## spotsmom

One of those days you just get through waiting for the next one.  Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night everyone.


----------



## tsilver

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## spotsmom

Bon soir, mes amis.


----------



## intinst

Good Night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again.


----------



## spotsmom

The annual lighting of the woodstove today.  Supposed to be about 10 degrees overnight.  Thank goodness for flannel PJ's and wood heat!!  Night, all!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Angela

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night from...










What is this silly cat doing in Nebraska ??


----------



## spotsmom

Hope everybody had a good day and will have an even better tomorrow.

Good night, all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## spotsmom

Saying good night, but not sure when I'll get to sleep after that baseball game!!!  Go Cards!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night from one very cold and exhausted puddy-tat in Denver....
Headed home to my beloved desert tomorrow evening.


----------



## intinst

long night, sleep well, all of you KBers


----------



## spotsmom

The 2011 baseball season is now officially over and even though I liked the result, this means I now have lots of time for less stressful things!  Sleep being an all important one of those.

Have a great night, and if you're in southern New England, be safe from the snow!!


----------



## drenee

Time to head to bed.  Those of you without power, stay as warm as possible.  Hope your Kindle is charged.  
Nite all.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

good night again.


----------



## spotsmom

Tiring day getting all the livestock and their environs ready for winter.

Sleep well, and I hope everyone is warm!


----------



## loonlover

The ears have finally adjusted to the sound of silence so think I'll head to bed.  Pretty Lights concert at the arena Sat. night was one of the loudest I have experienced.  And I was shut in a little office near the back stage area.  I cannot imagine what it was like out on the floor.  The bass was loud enough to rattle the walls of the office.

Good night and pleasant dreams.  Hope everyone in the NE is staying safe and warm.


----------



## drenee

I have been doing some online Christmas shopping and now The Next Iron Chef is on.  So I think it's time to say nite.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

All right.  Good Night folks.


----------



## spotsmom

Going down to 7 tonight, so I'm hoping to stay warm!!  A real 3 dog night (guess how many I have?)!

Night, all!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Have to be at the arena at 6:30 in the morning for a trade show/job fair.  There haven't been many opportunities to work lately so I'm not complaining.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night on a crisp wednesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  I'm tuckered.

Interesting day.  I clicked over 3000 people into the job fair today.  Never got a chance to sit down while the doors were open, there was such a stream of people coming in.  Hopefully there were some successful match-ups of employer/employee made today.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All
Keep Warm !


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm off to bed. Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## spotsmom

Am off to bed with a bottle of Nyquil...

Sleep well, everyone (including me).


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.
Doing the countdown till the Kindle Fire arrival.


----------



## momilp

I'm tired, I couldn't write as much as I wanted, but I can't type anymore, so it's a wrap for me 
Pleasant dreams, everybody.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

'Nite Mr. Thomas. Congrats on your KindleFire! Santa is bringing my DD (12) one for Christmas... maybe she will let me look at it!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## spotsmom

Windy night with a storm coming in.  Sleep well, everybody.


----------



## drenee

Storms heading our way.  Very windy this evening.  Reading time.
Nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.  Going to head to bed and read awhile.


----------



## Buttercup

Goodnight all .. up for work at 5am so I'd best get some sleep!  

Bummed that my Touch is not being shipped early but oh well, I'll get over it


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night you all. I am really sleepy and ready to go to the bed.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

I missed the Good Morning thread this morning.  
I'll try to better tomorrow.
Have a great evening.  Time to read and play W.E.L.D.E.R.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night dear friends.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good night,all.  Tomorrow I have an appointment with the reverse mortgage specialist.  I reall need this to happen.  My late husband put so much into this house,


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Major thunderstorm in the area with a tornado watch until 2AM.  I'm sitting here with the dog that is afraid of thunder in my lap.  Think I'll head to bed where it may be easier to deal with him.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Raking leaves tends to tire a person.

Pleasant dreams.  Hopefully I will not rake leaves in my dreams.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good night, all.  Spent the day watching the grandkidlets.  

My 4 year old granddaughte: "grandma, I caught an ant yesterdayl."  

Grandma (ma): "I can see that."  Looking at jar with dead ant in it.  

Grandkidlet: "I'm going to put hot sauce in the jar and then it will be a 'fire ant'."  

Grandma (me): speechless.  Maybe I should make that 'priceless.'


----------



## drenee

Time to head to bed.  Long week so far, and one more day to go.
Nite, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

My day was very productive in the amount of leaves I raked, but there are still so many untouched.  Looks like I have one more day to work on them before it rains again.  Best hit the bed and get some rest.

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## drenee

Time for reading and bed.  
Have a great night, KB friends.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## spotsmom

Night all.  Stay warm!!


----------



## JMJeffries

Had a fabulous weekend.  Saturday was my granddaughter's 4th birthday.  And today was an early Christmas present: saw Riverdance.  I love Riverdance and the show today was perfect.


----------



## spotsmom

Night, everybody!  Stay warm and pleasant dreams.


----------



## JMJeffries

Riverdance was terrific yesterday.  Now catching up on some missed TV series and then to bed.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  A little wintry precipitation in the air tonight.  Hoping it doesn't cause Intinst any problems on his way home from work.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All


----------



## spotsmom

End of a picture perfect day in Central oregon.  And having the day off was a bonus (as it always is).

Good night, and have a great tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  The sky is clear tonight - hopefully that means no snow surprise in the morning.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Waiting for big brother to call to tell me he is on the bus then bed

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Must get my beauty sleep tonight.  A 4PM and an 8PM TSO concert tomorrow.  I don't remember how busy I was last year, but they sign autographs after the second show so it usually makes for a late evening.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  An easy night at the arena, just a long one.  Show was over about 10:40; they started signing autographs at 11:15 and I still clocked out at 12:03.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well


----------



## Grace Elliot

It's only 7.50 pm here in the UK but I'm shattered and wondering how early I can decently go to bed. 
Suggestions please!


----------



## intinst

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all (or maybe I'm just saying it to myself).


----------



## intinst

Good night all. (Four more work days in the year for me, Yea!)


----------



## drenee

Good night.  Only three work days left for me this year.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Nite everyone! I went to the doctor and found out I have strep throat... am on antibiotics... should be better by Saturday...


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night everyone. Have pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Night All....Happy Dreams


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Health, Happiness and Prosperity in 2012 to all my Kindle Friends










'da NapCat (aka Walter)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got to work early tomorrow. I just to be a little differwnt I plan to speaking extra loud tomorrow just so watch responses...lol.

The las Vegas fireworks on the strip can be heard across the valley and the pup joined me in bed which she usually isn't allowed to do.









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Hope everyone gets a good night's sleep before heading back to work tomorrow.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good night, all.  Spent the day doing pre-op for my cataract surgery only to find out it was postponed a week.  

The best part of today, it was 81 degrees and tomorrow is going to be warmer.  I'm cold when it's 101 in the shade, I'm so enjoying the warmth.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Good night, kBers.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night friends.
And best of luck to Intinst tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Best get to bed as we have to be out of the house early in the morning.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good night all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night KB.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  One of the easiest concerts I have worked.  All of us expected many more calls than what there were.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  

II went back to work tonight so we may be back to saying good night via KB.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## intinst

Good night all. sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

I need to shut down early tonight as I have to be at the arena at 6AM tomorrow for a big corporate meeting.  At first I was just working from 6AM to noon.  Now I am working all day since I couldn't work Thursday.  Works better for me, though, as this way I will get more hours while making only one trip.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## JMJeffries

Good night everyone.  I'm just getting my vision back after cataract surgery and I'm so happy.  My vision is back to 20/20 except for reading glasses.  The right eye will correct my reading and I'm waiting happily.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good Night


----------



## intinst

Long difficult day today, still adjusting to the new body chemistry. Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Long week. Night. Leaving with a random fact.









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

Beddy bye time for me, good night all, sleep well


----------



## intinst

Every day in every way it is getting better and better. Night all, sleep well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Good night everyone. I am all alone and ready to sleep, because my wife is out of country.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

G'night!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all from the land of Oz.


----------



## Liz Davis

Night night everyone.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good night everyone. I am waiting for summer nights.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Left the arena at midnight.  Pretty easy night for a concert with a crowd of around 10,000.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's too early to say good night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

Calls at tonight's concert made up for all the times I have not been very busy.  A total of 54 calls with 18 of them being for medical assistance.  And way too many of those were for panic attacks.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.  I will probably be answering the radio in my sleep tonight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night on Fat Tuesday.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Night, Sailor.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

I'm working at the arena the next 4 days so need to hit the sack early.  Home Show is Fri-Sun with setup tomorrow.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## RachelleVaughn

Good night, Sweet Dreams...


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

I think I am finally wound down from the biggest concert (Jimmy Buffett) I've worked.  It was a really, really busy event, but we survived.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.  (I may be dispatching housekeeping to clean up spills in my dreams.)


----------



## NS

Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Bliss! A good- night thread!
My eyes are burning and I'd love an excuse to go and read in bed. 
Now I can post 'goodnight' and go without feeling guilty.

Night all, sleep well. 
G x


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.  

II sent me a text that he is on overtime during the week until further notice.  We may be back to saying good night here.


----------



## intinst

Good night a;; sleep well


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Good night a;; sleep well


Maybe he should have said good night a little earlier.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Maybe he should have said good night a little earlier.


Yeah, maybe


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night - hot Saturday night in July.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Goodnight all. 

Just set two alarms so thst I can get up in time to make it to the Old Tucson Studios parking lot in time to walk in the Run With the Roosters 5 mile run & walk event. Race starts at 5 am (or first light).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Good night my last two nails are finally dry..ish

The results








I will clean up the edges tomorrow with my skin oils it will wash off from my skin easily
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## Simon Haynes

11pm here ... switching off soon.


----------



## geoffthomas

time to say good night for saturday.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.


----------



## Annalog

Good night


----------



## intinst

Night all, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and pleasant dreams


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Good night to my friends in America.
The new day has just become here!


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night KBers


----------



## loonlover

Good night, everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  We had an easy trip home from Texas.  It will feel good to sleep in my own bed tonight.


----------



## Annalog

Glad you and Intinst made it home OK.

Good night everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night folks.
It is time for me to go to bed here in Derwood.


----------



## Annalog

Good night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

Good nite, KB friends.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Good night, all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

I did not post in the GM thread this morning.  
Wanted to say goodnight. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night dear friends - wherever you are.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night again.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Nite' all, sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night,everyone.


----------



## drenee

Nite nite.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## SkyMama

Good night. Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## drenee

Nite.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night.


----------



## Annalog

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Ta Ta For Now


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night again.


----------



## loonlover

Good night.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## JRWoodward

Good night, everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night - sleep well.


----------



## JRWoodward

Good night, all. (Except for my grey cat. She sleeps by day and roams by night.)


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Easy concert tonight(Loverboy, Pat Benatar, and Journey).  Maybe due to an older crowd?


----------



## JRWoodward

Goodnight, all.


----------



## drenee

Goodnight.  Hope LL and Intinst are safe and having fun. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Dishes are done.  Time for bed.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Made it to NYC with scarcely a bobble. Found my niece at her apt. found my son and his significant other outside the Bronx zoo and found our hotel. Good day on the trip. (The others have been as well) 
Will be going to bed shortly, so good night all, sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant Dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.

We'll be heading toward home in the morning after a wonderful vacation.


----------



## drenee

Need to call it a night.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## drenee

I should have been in bed hours ago.  
Nite all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night everyone.
Hope your Thanksgiving holiday was a good one.
Now on to the weekend.


----------



## loonlover

Good night from Tupelo.


----------



## drenee

Missed the morning thread.  Good nite, KB friends.  
Happy Birthday to our wonderful forum. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## drenee

I missed the GM thread.  Busy day.  Oldest son, wife and two boys arrived lat evening.  Other son and GF, daughter and SIL arrived this evening.  Needless to say, I am tired. 
deb.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

A long day of running around town. Went to a number of Starbucks so mom and dad could get a couple of things for gifts. They needed my discount so I tagged along. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.
Getting ready for New Years Eve.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey this thread has been around for a long time.
We need to keep it going.

Good Night.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams, everybody.


----------



## geoffthomas

Once more, good night all.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Good night you all. These are some of my last posts for the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again.
See you all in the am.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Here we are again = Intinst and I saying good night via KB.

Pleasant dreams, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night to all those who read this thread (wherever you are).


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

It is time to go to bed - goodnight.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

Good night all


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Heading towards lullaby land, be good y'all


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night for this Monday.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night everyone.


----------



## intinst

Time to go beddy bye, night night


----------



## geoffthomas

Sleep well my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night folks.


----------



## loonlover

Good night, everyone.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night my friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night once again.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

good night friends.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night folks.


----------



## intinst

Good night, friends. Sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey we sure forgot about this thread.
Thanks for reviving it, Intinst.
good night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## intinst

G'night friends. Sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Looks like it is that time. Good night all.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night folks, sleep well.


----------



## crebel

Good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night friends, sleep well.


----------



## telracs

made it to chicago 7 hours late.  train ride was good, nice legroom and wide seats.  quick cab ride to the hotel (i would have walked if i got here during the day).  big, tall buildings.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all and pleasant dreams.


----------



## intinst

Good night all, sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Good night, all.


----------



## wolfandeaglemedia

Sweet Dreams and see you all tomorrow! Busy day, lots of writing to do, and well, work. That too, I guess.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good Night all.


----------



## crebel

Goodnight, KB friends.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## intinst

Gonna give it up and head to beddy-bye land, night all.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night again everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Finished packing for my trip. I am also taking my sewing machine on my daughter's request. Hopefully we will get my daughter's and granddaughter's costumes finished at their house tomorrow. I suspect that I will still be sewing my costumes by hand in the car while my daughter does the driving to California on Thursday.  Disneyland and Dumbo Double Dare, here we come. 

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## crebel

Goodnight KB friends.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## loonlover

Good night all.  Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## spotsmom

Good night to everyone.  If you find my glasses, would you please send them back?


----------



## loonlover

Good night all. Pleasant dreams wherever you are.


----------



## intinst

Good night, Mrs. Calabash. wherever you are


----------



## Annalog

Good night and sleep well.


----------



## loonlover

Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## geoffthomas

Good night my friends.
Have a good sleep.


----------

